# Konoha Library - Floor 2 Mafia Game: "Lord of the Rings: Sauron's Bane"



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Lord of the Rings: Sauron's Bane*











​

*RULES*
Rules are thanks to James, but are not exactly like his. It is imperative to read them.

*NIGHT PHASE*​

The night phase is when every player is encouraged to discuss about the proceedings of the game and decide who to lynch.

Voting for lynching is open for every player. Follow this format: *[Vote lynch player name]* and the Mafia Deities will bless you.

*If a player fails to vote but has posted in one night phase, that will count as an automatic self-vote.* *VOTING NO LYNCH IS ALLOWED.*

*KEEP SPAMMING TO A MINIMUM.* This is a section with post count, and that's really cool to a lot of you, but don't abuse it. You'll be warned.

If a player fails to vote in two (2) *CONSECUTIVE* night phases, they will be modkilled. If a player fails to post at least twice during the night phases, they will be modblocked. If a player fails to vote, but posts twice, they will automatically vote for themselves.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every night phase.

Night phases approximately last *24 hours*.

*Night actions are on a first sent first performed basis, unlike day phase actions which are all performed at the end of the Twilight Phase*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*DAY PHASE*


There shall be *NO POSTING DURING THE DAY PHASE.* I may give a warning in the thread that whosoever posts after said warning will be brutally and mercilessly modkilled or modblocked depending on my mood.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every day phase.

Each day phase lasts approximately *24 hours* unless I explicitly state that I shall extend it due to moderator-excusable reasons.

I will not wait for any day actions not sent in. *24 hours is 24 hours.*

*Every day action that is not roleblocked will still be performed even if the players of those actions are being killed.* Lol that sounds morbid. For example, if player A's day action is to kill player B and player C happens to target player A for a kill/roleblock/protection/etc., the player A will still kill/roleblock/protect/etc. player B but will die by the hands of player C.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*MISCELLANEOUS*


Leave the game discussion in this thread *UNLESS YOU ARE MAFIA CONSPIRING WITH EACH OTHER DURING THE DAY PHASE OR MASONS WITH SOMEONE* in which case you may use any form of communication lines you see fit.

*DO NOT POST ONCE YOU ARE DEAD.* Do not provide hints or comments that will intentionally or otherwise influence the living player's choices for lynch and/or actions.

*DO NOT EDIT YOUR POSTS.* You will be mod-blocked if I find out you are.  Belphegoob is an exception but if he does it outside of a vote count post he'll get mod-blocked as well.  Do it enough and you'll get mod-killed

*PLEASE BE AS ACTIVE AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN.* Remember that consecutively not voting in the day phase earns you a splendid modkill. However, if you have a legitimate reason to be inactive, inform me ahead of time of the reason for anticipated inactivity and how long the perceived duration of such will be. You must post twice in the game thread in order to avoid being mod blocked. You must vote once or else it'll be counted as a self-vote.

*ROLE REVEALING IS NOT ALLOWED.* Do not post screen caps or copypasta the contents of *ANY MESSAGE CONTAINING YOUR ROLES*. You shall be modkilled if you do.

 *FAKE REVEALING IS CONSIDERED ROLE REVEALING.*  You'll be modkilled if you do this as well.

I would like to inform you all that *THE ROLE ASSIGNMENT IS RANDOM* so any fandom, gender, and name basis for role assignment is moot.

Also, pay attention to your role descriptions as some actions can be used only at night and only at day, some actions can be used at either night or day, and some actions can be used every night and day.

*The player with majority votes will get lynched. The phase may end prematurely when the majority is reached, however, it'll be my overall judgement depending on if there are any interesting day phase updates I am waiting for. *

If a kill fails, the target will be labeled as *[????]* and it will be simply stated that the attack failed.

Any questions, PM me.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mordor  Faction(25): *


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sauron:*
*[Tower of Barad-d?r] (Passive):* He cannot be killed nor lynched while the one ring exists.

*[The Great Eye] (Active):* Every other day phase he can fix his eye upon a target and learn if that target carries the ring.

*[The One Ring] (Active/Passive):* If he obtains the ring once more he gains access to a physical body and gains a night kill that cannot be protected against except in the case of Aragorn’s [Unmatched Swordsmanship].  While he has the one ring he can only be killed by Aragorn or lynch.


*Mouth of Sauron:*
*[Master’s Words] (Active):* Every night phase he may receive a message from Sauron via PM by GM and he must share it with the rest of the thread.  

*[A Spiteful Tongue] (Passive):* Every single post made by the player must be spiteful and mean.  If anyone mentions this player’s name he must insult them or he’ll be mod-blocked for the rest of the phase.  If he fails to insult an offending player a second time he’ll be mod-killed.


*Witch-King of Angmar:*
*[Leader of the Nine] (Active/Passive):* As the leader of the Nazgul, he submits their actions to the GM if any are available.  He starts off masons with Khamul and the two can communicate with one another outside the thread.

*[Dark Protection] (Passive):* The greatest servant in Sauron’s service, he is immune to all kills and can only be killed by Aragorn while he has this skill.

*[Call of the Nine] (Active):* Every night phase he can submit a name to the GM and if that person is a ring wraith they will become masons.  If he finds a ring wraith who has already found another ring wraith they will all become masons together.

A number of abilities become available to the nine depending on how many of them gather with the Witch-King.

*3 [Investigate] (Active):* They can pick a target and learn of that target’s faction.

*5 [Nazgul Scream] (Active):* They will let out a shrill cry to paralyze two targets of their choice, role-blocking them for one phase.  

*7 [Morgul Blade] (Active):* They will choose one target to stab with a morgul blade.  If they are successful the target will die and after one cycle become a wraith that will join their ranks.
A wraith made in this fashion cannot communicate with the nine and lose all other abilities.  Their allegiance will switch to Mordor’s.


*Khamul the Easterling:*
*[Second in Command] (Active/Passive):* He starts off knowing the identity of the Witch-King and is a mason with him.  If the Witch-King is killed he will become the new leader of the Nazgul.  If he dies as well the remaining Nazgul will choose their available actions by majority vote.


*Ringwraith (x7):*
*[Call of the Nine] (Active):* Every night phase he can submit a name to the GM and learn if that person is a ring wraith.  If he finds a ring wraith who has already found another ring wraith they will all become masons together and learn each other’s identities.  They will not be allowed to speak to one another outside the thread until they’ve located the Witch-King.  This ability is lost if the Witch-King is found.


*Gothmog: Lieutenant of Morgul:*
*[Leader of Sauron’s Armies] (Active/Passive):* He knows the identities of all orcs, uruks, and trolls under Sauron’s direct service.  However he is not allowed to communicate with any of them directly.  Every other day phase (starting the second day phase) he may send a message to the GM that will be conveyed to these orcs, uruks, and trolls that will be sent out at the beginning of the following night phase.  He is not allowed to role reveal his or anyone else’s role.


*Shagrat: Captain of Cirith Ungol:*
*[Posse Leader] (Active):* He can order all the orcs under his command to gang up on a target and role-block it during the night phase.  If all the orcs under his command are dead he can no longer use this ability.  He knows the identities of the orcs that work for him.


*Lagduf/Muzgash/Radbug/Ufthak:*
*[Orc of Cirith Ungol] (Passive):* Knows who the other orcs of Cirith Ungol are and their captain.

*[Cannabilism] (Conditional Active):* If an orc has attacked or been attacked by an Uruk, this player has the opportunity to identify an Uruk.  If he finds an Uruk there is a 25% chance he’ll get killed and a 75% the Uruk will get killed and eaten.


*Gorbag: Captain of Minas Morgul:*
*[The Shinies] (Active):* Can select a player each night phase and learn if that character is Frodo.  He will only succeed if Frodo has been incapacitated that phase and if he succeeds he’ll take his mithril vest.


*Grishn?kh: Orc Captain:*
*[Ulterior Motive] (Conditional Active):* If a hobbit has been captured by the Isengard Uruks he has the option of searching that player to see if he carries the ring.  If Gimbatulash has killed the Uruk carrying the hobbit he will then proceed to take the ring and spend a cycle trying to deliver it to the nine.  If Gimbatulash has failed he then has a 50% chance of killing the same Uruk and taking the ring. 


*Gimbatulash:*
*[I Wants Some Meats] (Conditional Active):* If a hobbit has been abducted he can try and eat that hobbit during the night phase of travel.  His chance of killing the Uruk carrying the hobbit is 50%.


*Olog-Hai:*
*[Shock Trooper] (Passive):* The first attack aimed at any orc, uruk, or troll in Mordor’s faction will land on him instead.  This does not include Grishn?kh and Gimbatulash until they’ve used their abilities.

*[Superior Bulk] (Passive):* It takes two attacks to bring down this specially bred troll.


*Mountain Troll:*
*[Meat Wall] (Active):* He can protect another player during the night phase.

*[Blind Rage] (Passive):* Upon his death he will kill a random player.


*Easterling Commander:*
*[Adept Warrior] (Passive):* There is a 50% chance this skilled warrior will parry away any attack directed towards him and kill his attacker instead.


*Haradrim Leader:*
*[Mumakil Rider] (Active/Passive):* Starting on the third day phase, the Haradrim Leader may target a player to stomp on (kill) along with another randomly selected player.  If the Haradrim Leader is lynched his mount will fall over and kill the last person to lynch him along with two other random players.


*Corsair Admiral:*
*[I’m on a Boat] (Active):* Every other day phase he can take another player aboard his vessel and protect them for that phase.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Isengard Faction (9)*:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Saruman:*
*[Enchanted Speech] (Active):* During the night or day phase he can select a target whose actions will then become randomized the next phase.  He cannot use this skill two phases in a row.

*[Palantir] (Active): *Is able to receive one message from and send one message to Sauron during the night phase by PM via the GM.


*Grima Wormtongue:*
*[Saruman’s Spy] (Active):* Each night phase he can investigate a player and learn of their allegiance.  He can then give this information to Saruman the following day phase via PM through the GM if he so desires.

*[Traitor] (Passive):* If Isengard has turned on Mordor and he has been investigated by the Nazgul he will be required to lie to Saruman about the faction of the investigated player if the target was a member of Sauron’s faction.


*Lurtz: Captain of Uruk-Hai Scouts:*
*[Bred to Kill] (Active):* Can select another player for a day kill.

*[Find the Halflings] (Active):* Will select a player during the day to see if it’s a hobbit to try and abduct him.  Cannot be used during the same phase as [Bred to Kill].  After a full cycle he will have delivered the hobbit to Saruman if he has successfully abducted a hobbit.  This skill will fail on Frodo if he has not been role-blocked that phase.


*Ugluk: Second Captain of Uruk-Hai Scouts:*
*[Back-Up Captain] (Passive):* If Lurtz is killed he will gain his day kill ability and also carry on his mission to transport the hobbit if one has been captured.  He is able to try and initially find them as well.

[Meat’s Back on the Menu Boys] (Passive): If any Uruk is attacked by an orc while he is alive or targets the hobbit in their possession with an ability he will kill that orc if he is not killed first.


*Lugdush: Uruk Scout:*
*[I Smell Manflesh] (Passive):* If any of Isengard’s uruks are targeted by a human he will receive a PM with a list of ten players, one being the perpetrator of the action.


*Mauhr: Uruk Captain:*
*[Stinkin’ Maggoty Bread] (Active):* Bread sucks, he wants some meats.  Every might phase he can pick a player and if that player is an orc he’ll maim him and eat him.  If it’s an Uruk he’ll complain to him about how he wants to eat some meats.  If it’s Saruman he’ll politely ask for some meats.  If he asks a troll he’ll get killed.  If he finds the watcher he’ll eat a tentacle.  If he finds Shelob he’ll get eaten.  If he finds the Balrog he’ll run the hell away.  If he finds Gollum he’ll kick him in the face and role-block him for a phase.  Everything else will return no result.


*Sharku, Warg Rider:*
*[Day Scout] (Active):* Being able to move about during the day, he can pick out a player during the day phase and learn if they targeted anyone during that phase.


*Moria Cave Troll:*
*[Lumbering Giant] (Active):* Can protect someone each phase though there is a 25% chance he’ll end up killing who he’s supposed to protect.


*Dunlending Chieftain:*
*[Wild Man] (Passive):* Every post made by this player must be in all caps and include some sort of inane comment or he’ll be silenced on the first offense and be unable to post again until the next night phase.  On the second offense he will be mod-killed.




*Fell Creatures (4):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Barrow-Wight:*
*[Hypnotic Gaze] (Active):* Each night phase this player may select a target to role-block and drag into its tomb.  The selected player will then be protected from any other skills but if the Barrow-Wight is not killed by the end of that phase the selected player will be sacrificed and turned into a fellow barrow-wight but without this ability.  (Sauron, Nazgul, and Durin’s Bane are immune to this ability and will result in a failed attempt.  If a Fellowship member is targeted the Barrow-Wight will die.)

*[Phantom Body] (Passive):* Cannot be killed by normal attacks.

*[The Light, It Burns] (Passive):* The barrow-wight will return to its tomb at the end of every night phase.  If he is role-blocked he will be unable to slip back into its abode and will be killed by the sun’s light.  Likewise if this player posts even once during the day phase he will die.

*[All or Nothing] (Passive):* If he dies all the other barrow-wights will die as well.


*Durin's Bane (Balrog):*
*[Maiar Spirit] (Passive):* He can only be killed by Gandalf, Sauron, or lynch.

*[Hibernation] (Passive):* Until he is attacked at least once he will be unable to access [Sword of Flame]

*[Sword of Flame] (Active):* Once awakened he has access to a night kill.  If he targets Gandalf with this skill his sword will be broken and he will lose this ability.

*Shelob:*
*[Spider’s Web] (Active):* May select a player each night phase to ensnare and role-block.  Unless she is killed she can choose to either eat the role-blocked player the upcoming day phase or let him go.  If she ensnares Gollum he will become her ally.


*[Gluttonous Arachnid] (Passive):* She is required to eat someone every day phase or she will die.  Once she finds Gollum he can bring her something to eat the upcoming day phase as well.  If he does not she will eat him instead if she has nothing else to eat during the day and the option to eat him during the next night phase as opposed to being required to eating something during the upcoming day phase.  After she has eaten ten targets this skill will no longer be applicable.


*Watcher in the Water:*
*[Binding Tentacles] (Active/Passive):* Every night phase this kraken may select up to three other players to role-block for that phase.  If the identity of a selected player is known by another player, that player may use a night kill if available to free the targeted player and the watcher will lose one of its tentacles.  The watcher has a total of twelve tentacles but it takes only one kill aimed directly at the watcher to kill him.




*Independents (2):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Gollum:*
*[Where is the Precious?] (Active):* Can select a player to track during the night phase and will learn of all their actions until a new target is chosen.  If he finds Shelob they will become allies.  If he finds Frodo he will follow him and not stop.  If he hasn’t found Shelob first or if Shelob is already dead, he’ll join forces with Frodo and Sam if they leave the fellowship.  Otherwise he’ll feed Frodo to Shelob if Frodo has been role-blocked and take the ring, using it to escape from Shelob.
If Gollum takes the ring, he’ll win if he can survive with the ring.  If he’s killed in this scenario the ring will pass to whichever faction the killer is a part of. 

*[Unnatural Resilience] (Passive One-Shot):* Gollum will survive the first attempt on his life.  



*Denethor: Steward of Gondor:*
*[Palantir] (Active):* Is able to receive one message from and send one message to Sauron during the night phase by PM via the GM.
*[Where is My Son] (Active):* Every day phase he is able to choose a player to identify as Boromir.  If he finds him he’ll order him to either attack Frodo or he’ll aid his son if the fellowship currently does not possess the ring.
*[The Mad Steward] (Conditional Active):* If Denethor learns Boromir has died he can choose a target that will be randomly killed, investigated, or madly stared at.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Fellowship of the Ring (9):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*[Palantir] (Active):* If Saruman or Denethor is killed by the Fellowship they will take the palantir into their possession.  They are able to receive one message from and send one message to Sauron per palantir in their possession during the night phase by PM via the GM.  If Gandalf is still alive and has become Gandalf the White he may use the palantir taken from Saruman and pretend to be him.  In all other cases the user will expose his identity to Sauron if a message is received from or sent to him.

*Gandalf the Grey:*
*[Leader of the Fellowship] (Active):* Sends in the Fellowship’s actions.

*[Glamdring] (Passive):* If he is targeted by any orc, goblin, or uruk their role will be revealed to the Fellowship.

*[Gandalf the White] (Passive Conditional):* If Gandalf is killed he will strike out at his attacker and then die, showing up as [???].  For one cycle he will be unable to do anything and his vote will not count, after which he will return as Gandalf the White.  

*[Wizard’s Staff] (Passive):* If used for the faction kill he will succeed unless he attacks Sauron or the Witch-King.  In the case of the latter his staff will be shattered and he will no longer be able to use any of his magical abilities.

*[Illumination] (Active):* During the night phase he can use this skill to blind a player, role-blocking them.


*Aragorn II Elessar:*
*[Born Leader] (Passive):* If Gandalf is killed he will become the new leader of the fellowship.

*[Ranger of the North] (Active):* During the night phase Aragorn is able to track a player and learn of every action that character takes and which players the target player has targeted until a new target is chosen.

*[Anduril] (Passive):* The Flame of the West, the broken blade that was originally made by the dwarves and forged anew by the elves.   While wielding this mythical blade Aragorn is able to break through most protections.

*[Unmatched Swordsmanship] (Passive):* If attacked he will always parry away the blow.


*Frodo Baggins:*
*[Mithril Vest] (Passive):* If Frodo is targeted for a kill he’ll be role-blocked rather then killed during that phase.  A second attack during the same phase will kill him.

*[Sting] (Passive):* If he is targeted by any orc, goblin, or uruk their role will be revealed to the Fellowship.

*[Light of Earendil] (Active Conditional):* If Frodo leaves the Fellowship he can use this ability to discern the role of one person every other night phase.  If used on a barrow-wight, the barrow-wight will die.

*[Ring-bearer] (Active/Passive):* He can put on the ring to completely evade any action for an entire phase.  However if he does so, Sauron and the Witch King will receive a PM from the GM with a list of nine random characters as well as his own.  If he uses the ring a second time that list will be reduced to five names and by the third he will be revealed completely.  If at any time the Fellowship numbers more than one half of both enemy factions combined he will throw the ring into Mt. Doom and destroy the ring, killing Sauron and all remaining Nazgul.


*Samwise Gamgee:*
*[I’m Coming with You] (Conditional Passive):* If Frodo leaves the Fellowship, Sam will go with him.

*[Share the Load] (Passive):* If Frodo is killed, he will inherit the ring and become the new ring-bearer.  He will also receive Sting and the Phial of Galadriel. 


*Meriadoc Brandybuck:*
*[I’m no Man, I’m a hobbit] (Passive):* If Merry is used to target the Witch King, he’ll remove his [Dark Protection] and role block the wraith for a full cycle.  There is a 50% chance Merry will become silenced for a night phase.

*[Clever Sneak] (Passive):* If investigated he will show up innocent.


*Peregrin Took:*
*[Fool of a Took] (Passive):* For every post Pippin makes, there is a 5% chance he’ll slip up and reveal himself to the thread.

*[Clever Sneak] (Passive):* If investigated he will show up innocent.


*Legolas Thranduilion:*
*[Keen Eyesight] (Active):* Every day phase Legolas is allowed to target a player and discern their role.

*[Adept Archer] (Passive):* Since he attacks from a distance he is immune to counters.  If he is targeted by [Day Scout] or [Where is the Precious?] no result will be given.  If a player is protected by [Meat Wall], [Lumbering Giant], or [I'm on a Boat] there is a 50% chance he'll bypass it during the night and a 100% chance during the day.


*Gimli, Son of Gloin:*
*[Bring Your Pretty Face to my Axe] (Passive):* As long as Gimli is alive he’ll mess up the bodies of the Fellowship’s targets, hiding their identities.

*[Sturdy Build] (Passive):* He will survive any attack directed at him by an orc or uruk.


*Boromir II of the House of Hurin:*
*[Guardian] (Active):* With his shield, Boromir will protect another member of the Fellowship for one full cycle.
[Horn of Gondor] (Active One-Shot): By blowing this horn Boromir will alert the entire thread of his identity but will also role-block all of his enemies for an entire phase. 

*[Son of the Steward] (Passive):* If he is found by Denethor he will be ordered by his father to attack Frodo and take the ring for himself, causing Frodo to leave the fellowship to carry out his mission on his own along with Sam.  If the ring has been lost by the time Denethor has found him, Boromir will convince his father to join them.





*Win Conditions:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mordor –* Take back the One Ring and outnumber Isengard. Kill the Fellowship

*Isengard –* Wins with Mordor. If they ever outnumber Mordor they must try to take the One Ring for themselves.

*Fellowship –* Destroy the ring, outnumber both individual factions. Kill Durin’s Bane and two other fell creatures

*Barrow-Wights –* Make five barrow-wights and survive. 
*Durin’s Bane –* Gandalf and Sauron must die. Survive.
*Shelob –* Eat ten people. Survive
*Watcher in the Water –* Survive

*Gollum –* Take the ring and survive or help Frodo destroy the ring.
*Denethor –* Wins with Fellowship if Frodo is dead and ring destroyed.





*Concerning the Ring*


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Lurtz (or Ugluk if Lurtz is dead) have captured a hobbit and it carries the ring, they will spend a cycle delivering the ring to Saruman and he'll receive the ring the next day phase.  He can then choose to keep the ring or hand it over to Sauron.  During this time, Grishnakh and Gimbatulash may attempt to steal the ring and if they succeed the ring will be given to Sauron the next phase.

During this time the Fellowship may also try and take the ring back by killing whoever is carrying the hobbit during the day and night phase.

If any of the independents kill or capture the Uruk or Orc in question they will gain the ring.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Alive:* (11/49)

1. Belphegoob
2. Tribulation
5. Ishamael
6. Geijutsu
8. SonnyBillWilliams
9. blacklusterseph004
16. rafaella
36. FakePeace
38. Baroxio Heloves
44. Tgoobaki
48. Butō Rengoob


*Dead:*
3. Darth *(Gimbatulash)*
4. Legend *(Ringwraith)*
7. Friday *(???)*
10. AznKuchikiChick *(Gothmog)*
11. >.> *(???)*
12. Thdyingbreed *Aragorn*
13. Eternal Goob *(???)*
14. Awesome SoulTaker *(Gollum)*
15. G. Hawke *(Ringwraith)*
17. The_Unforgiven *(Barrow-Wight)*
18. Dracule Mihawk *(Shagrat)*
19. Marco *(Watcher in the Water)*
20. Cubey *(Peregrin Took)*
21. Platinum *(Shelob)*
22. Goobito Blaze *(Sauron)*
23. Tempest Phantom *(???)*
24. Chicharito *(???)*
25. Shin - Zangetsu *(???)*
26. Sphyer *Ugluk*
27. On and on *(Grishnakh)*
28. EnterTheTao *(Samwise Gamgee)*
29. Mei Lin *(Muzgash)*
30. Distance *(???)*
31. Cokie the Clown *(Lugdush)*
32. Gooba Moon *(Dunlending Chieftain)*
33. DanE *(???)*
34. Mastic *(Ringwraith)*
35. Chibason *???*
37. Federer *(Lagduf)*
39. Shark Skin *(Meriadoc Brandybuck)*
40. fokers13 *(Ringwraith)*
41. Maximo *(Sharku)*
42. Nois *Gorbag*
43. Kaitou Friday *(Ringwraith)*
45. Quinn *(Ringwraith)*
46. Greenbeast *(Ringwraith)*
47. Toreno *(Mauhur)*
49. Fire Bolt DanE *(Ufthak)*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Phase Updates:*

*Night 1:*










*Day 1:*




*Night 2:*










*Day 2:*




*Night 3:*










*Day 3:*




*Night 4:*










*Day 4:*




*Night 5:*






*Day 5:*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Lost for centuries, the One Ring has found its way into the hands of the hobbit Frodo Baggins.  With the help of his friends he has delivered the ring safely to Rivendell, but the forces of evil have grown strong and the ring cannot be kept safe there.  The ring must be cast back into the fires of Mount Doom to destroy Sauron's evil once and for all.  With eight companions to guide and protect him, they set off to Mordor on a quest to save Middle Earth.

The forces of darkness have already made their move.  The nine have left Minas Morgul, spreading across the land in search of the ring while Sauron musters his forces to strike a mighty blow against the free peoples of Middle Earth.

In Isengard, Saruman has bred a new, foul breed of orc and has them out in pursuit of the Fellowship.  

The Battle for Middle Earth has begun.

*THE HUNT BEGINS*
*Night Phase 1*


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH

//first


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Cookie the Clown]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

this should be interesting
here's hoping you sack of shits perform this game
and here's hoping my sanity is intact when this is done ;_;


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

1st page get


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

You're suggesting you have any sanity left


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, good job with he roles Mystic Serenade, they look really... complicated for me lol. Gotta start reading them all.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

1observation MS:

Frodo Baggins:
[Mithril Vest] (Passive): If Frodo is targeted for a kill he’ll be role-blocked rather then killed during that phase. A second attack during the same phase will kill him.

[Sting] (Passive): If he is targeted by any orc, goblin, or uruk their role will be revealed to the Fellowship.

[Light of Earendil] (Active Conditional): If Frodo leaves the Fellowship he can use this ability to discern the role of one person every other night phase. If used on a barrow-wight, the barrow-wight will die.

[Ring-bearer] (Active/Passive): He can put on the ring to completely evade any action for an entire phase. However if he does so, Sauron and the Witch King will receive a PM from the GM with a list of nine random characters as well as his own. If he uses the ring a second time that list will be reduced to five names and by the third he will be revealed completely. If at any time the Fellowship numbers more than one half of both enemy factions combined he will throw the ring into Mt. Doom and destroy the ring, killing Sauron and all remaining Nazgul.


Samwise Gamgee:
[I’m Coming with You] (Conditional Passive): If Frodo leaves the Fellowship, Sam will go with him.

[Share the Load] (Passive): If Frodo is killed, he will inherit the ring and become the new ring-bearer. *He will also receive Sting and the Phial of Galadriel.* 

There's no *Phial of Galadriel skill*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey lot, I'm co-modding this one, which basically just amounts to doing vote counts like I usually do. But that makes it important that you correct me if I fuck up, since this time they're official.

Also lol posting in night phase


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Phial of Galadriel is the Light of Earendil, I'll clarify that if people so desire

Also its not in there yet but I'll be putting in some rules about the mechanics of the ring


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Also Dunlending Chieftain:
[Wild Man] (Passive): Every post made by this player must be in all caps and include some sort of inane comment or he’ll be silenced on the first offense and be unable to post again until the next night phase. On the second offense he will be mod-killed.

should be easy to kill just keep the arguing to a minimum and can everybody say a name so we can get the mouth of Sauron?

//Greenbeast


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> You're suggesting you have any sanity left



well, i think i still do
dont be a dickless cunt and say otherwise
also, just to clarify with mystic, if i get referred to like this then i have to meet the condition yes?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Game has started I see. 

*[VOTE LYNCH GREENBEAST]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

sooo in this game, the night phase is the day phase and the day phase is the night phase?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

inb4 everyone is including my name in their posts 
this is gonna be made difficult by retards i assume


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

rafaella said:


> well, i think i still do
> dont be a dickless cunt and say otherwise
> also, just to clarify with mystic, if i get referred to like this then i have to meet the condition yes?



What happens if I do???

I'm just kidding please don't hurt me!!!!!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Indeed you do raf, but I'll give you a break if you're gone for a while and people don't mention you by name


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

rafaella said:


> well, i think i still do
> dont be a dickless cunt and say otherwise
> also, just to clarify with mystic, if i get referred to like this then i have to meet the condition yes?



sack of shits dickless cunt we have an eye

*[vote lynch Rafaella]*

Good game.

//moved it so people can see(end of last page previously)


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> sack of shits dickless cunt we have an eye
> 
> *[vote lynch Rafaella]*
> 
> Good game





*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]*

For trying to lynch a townie.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> sooo in this game, the night phase is the day phase and the day phase is the night phase?



That is correct


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]*
> 
> For trying to lynch a townie.



i rofl'ed


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Too many Mordor mafias to actually vote for one of their own


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahh i see MS


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

New mafia game to play . 

Going to withold my vote until a good suspect comes up.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> i rofl'ed



You do realise that The Mouth of Sauron is part of town, right ?


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah so the fellowship is Mafia?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

You do realize that Sauron's forces/Isengard are town and Fellowship is scum this game, right


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

*Greenbeast's Official Mafia List*
Cookie the Clown
>.>


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Roflcopter indeed.I guess that makes more sense


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

Scum Got

*
[Vote Lynch Fokers 13]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *Greenbeast's Official Mafia List*
> Cookie the Clown
> >.>



< nailed mafia

> on "official mafia list"



< tempted to neg


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Roflcopter indeed.I guess that makes more sense



Sorry, bro. I know how you were looking forward to this game. 

Perhaps next time you'll pay more attention. >.>


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2011)

*
[VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]
*


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch fokers13]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fokers13]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> sack of shits dickless cunt we have an eye
> 
> *[vote lynch Rafaella]*
> 
> ...


bloody idiot
go read the role list before you derp like i know you can
or start something that makes me work to stay alive 



>.> said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]*
> 
> For trying to lynch a townie.


this is why i like you


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> Scum Got
> 
> *
> [Vote Lynch Fokers 13]*



If you consider independents to be scum.Or it was a master ploy on my side to confuse what i considered to be town(fellowship) while i am supposedly mafia(Mordor).Or i am Isengard and i want to outnumber you guys.Take your pick


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

oh wow, that was fast

*[Vote Lynch Fokers13]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

i dont care about indies

invaders must die


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch fokers13]*


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> i dont care about indies
> 
> invaders must die



Nicely singling out only one of the quite frankly way too many possibilities

//You guys are so gonna bloody fail.Sure it was an epic derp on my side but still remember my words


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]*

I'D STILL DO BLAIR


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Fokers]*

hes prolly a hobbit or something


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

lol fokers
*[vote lynch fokers13]*
he has all the virtues i dislike and none of the vices i admire
perhaps i should be classy about this 
it would be bothersome to be classless all the time


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Once the failwagon has started there's no turning back.Should i get myself modkilled(just to prove you wrong even faster)


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Nicely singling out only one of the quite frankly way too many possibilities
> 
> //You guys are so gonna bloody fail.Sure it was an epic derp on my side but still remember my words



lol are you admitting to being mafia?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> lol are you admitting to being mafia?



Nope but everybody considers it a derp.MS are we allowed to faction claim?


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Once the failwagon has started there's no turning back.Should i get myself modkilled(just to prove you wrong even faster)



Seems like we hit the nail on this one then


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Fokers you give up to easily.

I just realized I've never been lynched before.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Inb4 he claims to be Isengard


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> Inb4 he claims to be Isengard



Waiting for approval and then i will respond.


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Fokers you give up to easily.
> 
> I just realized I've never been lynched before.



what about pokemon game


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

haha fokers - nice scum slip 

*[Vote Lynch fokers]*


----------



## Fire Bolt (Aug 16, 2011)

.....peer pressure wins

*[vote lynch Fokers13]*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

fuck forgot about the pokemon game


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Votals: 25 is majority!
Fokers – 10 (>.>, Legend, Eternal, Azn, Tgoobaki, DanE, SBW, Gooba Moon, Gei, Rafa)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Rafa – 1 (Fokers)


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Fokers you give up to easily.
> 
> I just realized I've never been lynched before.



I haven't given up yet.Still d1 wagons are hella hard to stop(as they are random anyways and if people think they got something they'll go for it.Nvm the fact that everytime i was d1 i turned out to be town despite noone believing me up to that point)

//*Belph,faction claim please?*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

<<<Isn't changing his vote


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

You can faction claim yes


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> I haven't given up yet.Still d1 wagons are hella hard to stop(as they are random anyways and if people think they got something they'll go for it.Nvm the fact that everytime i was d1 i turned out to be town despite noone believing me up to that point)
> 
> Belph,faction claim please?



There was a day one bandwagon in the liar game. 

I stopped it by arguing with people.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fokers13]* 

Keeping this on him until she either provide's a decent defense, or a better suspect comes up.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok people think from my POV:Thinking that *THE FELLOWSHIP WAS TOWN(which is quite logical) i thought i'd kill off a mafia member that was gonna get lynched soon anyways and get their trust.And i am actually Mordor faction* *God knows we have fodder to spare*-_-


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers is a guy dyingbreed lmao


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

Judging from your derp, I doubt I'll change my mind.

Regardless of faction you suggested something that would harm the town.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

yep, he's male so you can't white knight fokers..


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

DO IT


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Judging from your derp, I doubt I'll change my mind.
> 
> *Regardless of faction* *you suggested something that would harm* the town.



Check my post above


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Ok people think from my POV:Thinking that *THE FELLOWSHIP WAS TOWN(which is quite logical) i thought i'd kill off a mafia member that was gonna get lynched soon anyways and get their trust.And i am actually Mordor faction* *God knows we have fodder to spare*-_-



huh? So you want to kill Town to get Fellowship trust?, doesnt fellowship know each other.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup i see logical really caters to you people i see the votes coming off me way too fast.W/e Mordor has 24 more i guess


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Check my post above



I did read it and I stand by my post


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

DanE said:


> huh? So you want to kill Town to get Fellowship trust?, doesnt fellowship know each other.



I have no idea on that.They were never stated to be Masons explicitly.Besides if i was correct Raf would be dying soon anyways.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> i am actually Mordor faction[



So, you thought you were scum and thought it would be a good idea to get town's trust by lynching a, what you thought to be, fellow scum ?

:galaxyryoma

smh


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> So, you thought you were scum and thought it would be a good idea to get town's trust by lynching a, what you thought to be, fellow scum ?
> 
> :galaxyryoma
> 
> smh



That scum was a quite useless one as he would be completely obvious.The people that are hellbent on lynching me are more sus than me -_-


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> That scum was a quite useless one as he would be completely obvious.The people that are hellbent on lynching me are more sus than me -_-




There's going to be quite a few obvious players 

You could've waited a bit if that was a plan instead of a mistake.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FOKERS]*

Scum-slipped.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Someone else completely obvious you could go for.
> 
> There's going to be quite a few obvious players



Well him and Isengard fella is the only ones i noticed.And they are both equally bad the one who posted first got boned(RNG if you will).


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers, you're not an orc, a uruk, or a troll, so what member of mordor could you possibly be? :\


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fokers13]*

for derping. xD


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

this is too easy


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> fokers, you're not an orc, a uruk, or a troll, so what member of mordor could you possibly be? :\



Nice try at making me rolereveal.I go by my own terms.Btw didn't Azn just rolehint blatantly?


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Holy muthafucka !! This game is huge and also turned upside down .. Mystic told me that the Fellowship is the mafia here  I just wonder if all the people will participate, and if they do Im afraid its gonna be very hard to read the thread and scumhunt (or rather fellow-hunt).


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> That scum was a quite useless one as he would be completely obvious.The people that are hellbent on lynching me are more sus than me -_-



You tried lynching an, as you say so yourself, obvious townie. What were you expecting ?

Hell.. even if you had been right, about Mordor being the scum in this game, that would have been a shitty move, dude.

smh


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

didnt you just say you where mafia like a couple pages ago? nice try faget


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2011)

*(lynch Rafa)*
He will get.in any factions way,just die now -crossed-


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> didnt you just say you where mafia like a couple pages ago? nice try *faget*


Hey that's not a nice word!


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

Azn has returned to Mafia with a vengence


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Too much stuff to read so someone tell me how did Fokres slipped ?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Well him and Isengard fella is the only ones i noticed.And they are both equally bad the one who posted first got boned(RNG if you will).



I edited post with a better point but, I suppose it doesn't matter much.

You picked a bad time to derp .__.


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Holy muthafucka !! This game is huge and also turned upside down .. Mystic told me that the Fellowship is the mafia here  I just wonder if all the people will participate, and if they do Im afraid its gonna be very hard to read the thread and scumhunt (or rather fellow-hunt).



I know lol, and we don't even know how the ring hunt works yet.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

rafaella, are you mafia?


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *(lynch Rafa)*
> He will get.in any factions way,just die now -crossed-


have you not been paying attention?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch fokers]*


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> You tried lynching an, as you say so yourself, obvious townie. What were you expecting ?
> 
> Hell.. even if you had been right, about Mordor being the scum in this game, that would have been a shitty move, dude.
> 
> smh



IKR?  

DAT WASH A GREAT MOVE ON HISH PART


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Mei lin just scum slipped as well lmaooo


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> didnt you just say you where mafia like a couple pages ago? nice try faget



Hmm I think Azn gave us a nice hint of his role here


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> You tried lynching an, as you say so yourself, obvious townie. What were you expecting ?
> 
> Hell.. even if you had been right, about Mordor being the scum in this game, that would have been a shitty move, dude.
> 
> smh



Meh i thought about Mordor majority but i was hoping the rest of Mordor would get the point of me doing this(me getting some credibility in exchange for sacrifing someone useless).I was obviously wrong


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Alright people, from this point on no editing.

Snitching is welcome


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Hmm I think Azn gave us a nice hint of his role here



azn is a girl!


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Hmm I think Azn gave us a nice hint of his role here



I am not mafia dear retard l2 read.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

horrible plan is horrible


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> horrible plan is horrible



Says you.Seriously tell me the downside to that(assuming people are smart enough to understand that Raf was expendable).


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Meh i thought about Mordor majority but i was hoping the rest of Mordor would get the point of me doing this(me getting some credibility in exchange for sacrifing someone useless).I was obviously wrong



 .


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> I am not mafia dear retard l2 read.



he was talking about azn, you scummy mafia


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

I see, I will be on a lookout for your post guys. I think someone from the fellowship might try to blend in by using the insult thing.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

I'M ENJOYING THIS 

MORE PIE


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> didnt you just say you where mafia like a couple pages ago? nice try faget



What don't you get?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

*I think I've figured it out guys!!!!*

Fokers is the godfather! And Mei Lin voted for rafa to get the lynch of fokers!!!!

Oh yeah I just figured it out by myself.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

@fokers how do we know that its all speculation?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

The above post was addressed to Chicharito.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Also people just in case to let you all know, were you curious as to why Fellowship has no vigs?  They get a day phase kill and a night phase kill though certain conditions apply


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Says you.Seriously tell me the downside to that(assuming people are smart enough to understand that Raf was expendable).



Fokres you failed to camoflage as a insluting Saruman faction member who has to insult in every of his posts so yeah .. and someone needs to tell me how did Fokres derped earlier bcs honestly theres been too many posts over a mfew minutes here to read through all of em ..


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *I think I've figured it out guys!!!!*
> 
> Fokers is the godfather! And Mei Lin voted for rafa to get the lynch of fokers!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah I just figured it out by myself.



Ok when i flip town kill GB just because he was spouting nonsense.Think of it as a last wish


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmm that's interesting Mystic.

I'm impressed by your game!


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't really think Fokers is mafia, just someone who didn't realize 25 is more than 9  Wouldn't make a bad vig target though.

Mei Lin are you serious?  Rafa is almost certainly confirmed town, Mouth of Sauron would be terrible for someone to fakeclaim because Sauron could confirm his identity immediately. Also, *[Vote]* in the correct format or I might miss it.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *I think I've figured it out guys!!!!*
> 
> Fokers is the godfather! And Mei Lin voted for rafa to get the lynch of fokers!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah I just figured it out by myself.





B!TCH GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN >.>


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Fokres you failed to camoflage as a insluting Saruman faction member who has to insult in every of his posts so yeah .. and someone needs to tell me how did Fokres derped earlier bcs honestly theres been too many posts over a mfew minutes here to read through all of em ..



I seriously don't understand what you are saying


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2011)

greenbeast must.be green faction , this is easy


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Ok when i flip town kill GB just because he was spouting nonsense.Think of it as a last wish



Scum don't get last wishes.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I don't really think Fokers is mafia, just someone who didn't realize 25 is more than 9  Wouldn't make a bad vig target though.
> 
> Mei Lin are you serious?  Rafa is almost certainly confirmed town, Mouth of Sauron would be terrible for someone to fakeclaim because Sauron could confirm his identity immediately. Also, *[Vote]* in the correct format or I might miss it.



Your probably right.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> B!TCH GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN >.>


Bitch make me.


Mei Lin said:


> greenbeast must.be green faction , this is easy



Good Logic.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> I have no idea on that.They were never stated to be Masons explicitly.Besides if i was correct Raf would be dying soon anyways.


i see, so not only are you dull but it appears you dull others too
me dying means little to the master, it just means he would have to relay info himself
also, please refrain from mentioning my name, you create work for me


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> I seriously don't understand what you are saying



You would if you had read through ALL the roles ..


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> *I don't really think Fokers is mafia, just someone who didn't realize 25 is more than 9*  Wouldn't make a bad vig target though.
> 
> Mei Lin are you serious?  Rafa is almost certainly confirmed town, Mouth of Sauron would be terrible for someone to fakeclaim because Sauron could confirm his identity immediately. Also, *[Vote]* in the correct format or I might miss it.



Quoting it like it makes a difference.Anyways gn in advance(so gonna wake up to a corpse tomorrow).


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Shut up fokers. You're obviously mafia.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2011)

There's no town in this game.you serious. "amused"


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

the derps in this game with crackpot theories


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

rafaella said:


> i see, so not only are you dull but it appears you dull others too
> me dying means little to the master, it just means he would have to relay info himself
> also, please refrain from mentioning my name, you create work for me



You said it yourself.You dying doesn't make a difference.I was trying to blend in with the fellowship.What's so hard to get really no words people........


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> Shut up fokers. You're obviously mafia.



Yes, expet that mafia in this game is actually the good guys from the fellowship .. just lol @ game


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> the derps in this game with crackpot theories



Am I one of them?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

[*change vote lynch GB*]


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> You said it yourself.You dying doesn't make a difference.I was trying to blend in with the fellowship.What's so hard to get really no words people........



blend in with the fellowship ?? feLLOWSHIP IS THE MAFIA !! You have QT to communicate even


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Bitch make me.
> 
> 
> Good Logic.



OH IT'S ON NOW :repstorm


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Greenbeast]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Yes, expet that mafia in this game is actually the good guys from the fellowship .. just lol @ game



you need to look at it differently.

The cute orcs are town and the bad elves/dwarves/hobbits/humans are mafia.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> blend in with the fellowship ?? feLLOWSHIP IS THE MAFIA !! You have QT to communicate even



Are you stupid or are pretending to be?Check my posts i thought Fellowship was town(thus the whole <<<<<<<<derp>>>>>>> thing).


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

i think mei lin is town O:


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Am I one of them?



You're always one of them, Greenbeast.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> OH IT'S ON NOW :repstorm



hahahah
*uses substitution*

*RASENGAN!!!!*


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Vote count?So i won't feel bad when i suicide?Damn narrow-minded people


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> hahahah
> *uses substitution*
> 
> *RASENGAN!!!!*



DON'T MAKE ME USE CHIDORI ON YOUR ASS


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Are you stupid or are pretending to be?Check my posts i thought Fellowship was town(thus the whole <<<<<<<<derp>>>>>>> thing).



Sorry Fokers but I havent read everything in this thread so I dont even know of all this "Fokers derped" situation going on


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> You're always one of them, Greenbeast.



I'll take that as a compliment.

I just realized you're a clown and so is Cookie!!!

Brothers 0_o?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubey]*

Because cubey.

edit: oh lol forgot it starts out as night first smh.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Sorry Fokers but I havent read everything in this thread so I dont even know of all this "Fokers derped" situation going on



Sorry for the insult pissed off as well atm


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> You're always one of them, Greenbeast.


Thank you.


fokers13 said:


> Vote count?So i won't feel bad when i suicide?Damn narrow-minded people



Don't give up!!!


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

another crackpot theory


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> I just realized *you're a clown* and so is Cookie!!!
> 
> Brothers 0_o?



Brb... negging you.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> DON'T MAKE ME USE CHIDORI ON YOUR ASS



Bitch your already dead.

NEXT!!!


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually tbh I didnt read through all of the roles either .. its seriously mega  tl;dr but I think I should read it carefully bcs you cant play this game unless you get a grip on the roles and system ..I recommend this to eveyone as well


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay time to get cereal.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH fokers]*

Also I know it's a spider....


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Also I know it's a spider....



.... >.>

If only I could neg you twice...
If only....


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Also, GB ti be quite frank, you have this derpish aura around your posts each time no offense


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *(lynch Rafa)*
> He will get.in any factions way,just die now -crossed-


you are stupid for giving me work



Chicharito said:


> rafaella, are you mafia?


you're also fucking stupid for making me work to stay alive here



fokers13 said:


> Says you.Seriously tell me the downside to that(assuming people are smart enough to understand that Raf was expendable).


stop doing this,
Its the fucking derpiest thing i've come across for a while forcing me to talk



Greenbeast said:


> *I think I've figured it out guys!!!!*
> 
> Fokers is the godfather! And Mei Lin voted for rafa to get the lynch of fokers!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah I just figured it out by myself.


this is a dumb as fuck theory, any mafia would have voted for their own by now.
The stragglers are just derping townies


Belphegoob said:


> I don't really think Fokers is mafia, just someone who didn't realize 25 is more than 9  Wouldn't make a bad vig target though.
> 
> Mei Lin are you serious?  Rafa is almost certainly confirmed town, Mouth of Sauron would be terrible for someone to fakeclaim because Sauron could confirm his identity immediately. Also, *[Vote]* in the correct format or I might miss it.


;_;
itt: fucking morons
stop mentioning my name damn kaffirs


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

14votes on me(others don't matter) GB included.Get this bs over with so i can laugh at your face


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Okay time to get cereal.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH fokers]*
> 
> Also I know it's a spider....



oh my god,

now that you mention it, fokers does sound like the name of a cereal!! hahah!


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2011)

Red means your scum,so stop pretending your town, how can man eating beasts be town ,we.suppose.to.be.evil _tut_  This game will.be Scum is gunna.Scum.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Also, GB ti be quite frank, you have this derpish aura around your posts each time no offense





Also I actually thought my theory was good


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Im thinking now whats the best option for the bad-town right now 

Fellowship has only 9!! players out of so many in this game so would it be wise to lynch someone ? IMO I think no lynch is better solution bcs the chances of hitting Fellowship player are so so low right now .. I still have to look onto the Fokers derp thing to see whats this hype all about


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2011)

rafaella said:


> you are stupid for giving me work
> 
> you're also fucking stupid for making me work to stay alive here
> 
> ...



screw u bitch ,go back being all nice.your.new approach to the.game  effs.up


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Im thinking now whats the best option for the bad-town right now
> 
> Fellowship has only 9!! players out of so many in this game so would it be wise to lynch someone ? IMO I think no lynch is better solution bcs the chances of hitting Fellowship player are so so low right now .. I still have to look onto the Fokers derp thing to see whats this hype all about



Well we can also hit fell creatures and independents which are more harmful for us than the Fellowship(especially the Wights).


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

rafaella is my favorite mafia game player


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

inb4 some vig kills me and i flip town.Good job killing me for the 5th time and flipping town once again.i swear i am never mafia and it sucks


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Also Raf Raf Raf.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Votals: 25 is majority!
Fokers – 17 (>.>, Legend, Eternal, Azn, Tgoobaki, DanE, SBW, Gooba Moon, Gei, Rafa, Chicha, Fire Bolt, Thdyingbreed, Friday, Kaitou, Shark Skin, GB)
GB – 1 (Fokers)
Rafa – 1 (Mei Lin)
Cubey – 1 (Platinum)

This should be right, I think.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Might as well get myself lynched assuming i am not killed first.

[*change vote lynch fokers13*]


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Might as well get myself lynched assuming i am not killed first.
> 
> [*change vote lynch fokers13*]



Fokers this is a BAD BAD move even if you flipp to be the bad-townie .. just bad I know that from my own experience trust me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay wait we vote in the night phase?

Lol I should go read the rules I guess.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

oh noe, mystic you locked the post count in this thread ? I wanted to get past 1000 mark this night


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Fokers this is a BAD BAD move even if you flipp to be the bad-townie .. just bad I know that from my own experience trust me



Bad in what way mate?Also i probably will be killed anyways so it doesn't matter.And i will flip town i should change my user to HonestAbe or sth.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Okay wait we vote in the night phase?
> 
> Lol I should go read the rules I guess.



It's just the day phase named the night phase. Not a big deal.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Why is no one suspicious of me?

I don't get it...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> It's just the day phase named the night phase. Not a big deal.



That is incredibly silly .


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Bad in what way mate?Also i probably will be killed anyways so it doesn't matter.And i will flip town i should change my user to HonestAbe or sth.



It just reflects badly on your image, everyone will think your so desperate that you even go to the lenghts of making aself lynch just to avoid suspicion ..


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> oh noe, mystic you locked the post count in this thread ? I wanted to get past 1000 mark this night



What are you talking about ?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Why is no one suspicious of me?
> 
> I don't get it...



Don't worry they will be once i die


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> It just reflects badly on your image, everyone will think your so desperate that you even go to the lenghts of making aself lynch just to avoid suspicion ..



I don't go to any lengths there are no other bandwagons i am too kind hearted to start one on somebody because of some random thing they said it's over,and i have accepted it.Quite frankly i am only not suiciding cos everybody was raging at a  poor fella that did


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> What are you talking about ?



Well I thouth the post count was sealed for this thread as well but looks like its not Rofl  1000 post mark is within my reach this night


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

MS put me out of my misery please


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

POSTS STILL COUNT GODDAMN IT. WHICH IS GREAT


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Spider's Web*​
Travelling under the moonlight, the Fellowship continued onward in hopes of slipping past the enemy unnoticed.  But they were not alone and Sam soon found himself in a sticky situation.  Having found he could not move from where he stood for he was surrounded by a large sticky thread.  "Help me Mr. Frodo!" he cried out as he found himself face to face with a gigantic spider and whisked away into the night.

*Samwise Gamgee* has been role-blocked by *Shelob*

He will be eaten unless *Shelob* is killed this phase.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Incoming Night Action*



but its still day phase!!


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Raf still hasn't responded to my raf raf raf message i think he should be modkilled or sth


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Good job Shelob. Kill them fellowship bitches.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Good spider.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> but its still day phase!!





Read the OP.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> but its still day phase!!



Lol, read the rules.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

wooohooo a fellowship !!

aww poor sammy  O:


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Spider's Web*​
> Travelling under the moonlight, the Fellowship continued onward in hopes of slipping past the enemy unnoticed.  But they were not alone and Sam soon found himself in a sticky situation.  Having found he could not move from where he stood, surrounded by a large sticky thread.  "Help me Mr. Frodo!" he soon found himself face to face with a gigantic spider and whisked away into the night.
> 
> *Samwise Gamgee* has been role-blocked by *Shelob*
> ...



Great news !! Sam is pretty important role for the fellowship and I doubt they will randomly pick Shelob out of all of us .. one fellowship good-scum down


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

EXCELLENT


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

STUPIDITY IS RAMPANT


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> STUPIDITY IS RAMPANT



DON'T YOU BE STEALING MY ALL CAPS RAGE OR ELSE!


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Spider-Bro


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Im just surprised that we are not having a clusterfuck of actions this night phase already  Let the armagedon began !!


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

Good spider.

Pretty nice that shelob managed to grab a key fellowship so soon.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually it would be a smart idea for townie roles who haven't posted yet to be posting in all caps as to cover for Isengard fella.Just a thought


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers should've just kept a low profile 

And sam will probably live, since he can just ask his scum mates to kill the spider for him


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Actually it would be a smart idea for townie roles who haven't posted yet to be posting in all caps as to cover for Isengard fella.Just a thought



SCUM BEGONE


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> fokers should've just kept a low profile



Yup i thought of it as well.Well it's 90% your fault for lynching a townie who did his best to defend himself and 10% mine so i don't feel so bad


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> fokers should've just kept a low profile



he can't do that, every game I see him in, he goes full-active mode from the beginning.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> SCUM BEGONE



You have already posted in non-caps YOU FOOL.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Fokers, if you were town, you would've role hinted by now :rofl


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> he can't do that, every game I see him in, he goes full-active mode from the beginning.



And what do i flip EVERY FREAKING TIME YOU LYNCH ME?.....

that's right town


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

FOKERS PLAYED BEFORE?  

*MIND EXPLODES*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty good start I say.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Fokers is the new me.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Yup i thought of it as well.Well it's 10% your fault for lynching a townie who did his best to defend himself and 90% mine so i don't feel so bad



Fixed.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah i see rolehinting is allowed(just not rolerevealing).Let me think.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Ah i see rolehinting is allowed(just not rolerevealing).Let me think.



yeah go and look which town role will be the easiest to hint right now after scum-slipping.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

-incoming lie-

inb4 he claims wraith.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Fokers is the new me.



 

NO ONE CAN BE AS AWESOME AS YOU


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

United we stand divided we fall.That's all you are getting.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Ah i see rolehinting is allowed(just not rolerevealing).*Let me think*.





This isn't going to help your case.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> NO ONE CAN BE AS AWESOME AS YOU


Yep.


fokers13 said:


> United we stand divided we fall.That's all you are getting.



lying ass motherfucking walking


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> This isn't going to help your case.



How to hint to you full retard modes without getting mod-killed.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Im not very convinced by Fokers ..

*[Vote Lynch Fokers]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> DON'T YOU BE STEALING MY ALL CAPS RAGE OR ELSE!





fokers13 said:


> United we stand divided we fall.That's all you are getting.


Optimus Prime?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> Optimus Prime?



Obviously.Seeing as you are past redemption i am partly Gavin Magnus(Heroes 4).Google it up and make your call.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

i was joking


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Why lynch fokers? 

I just caught up and this most likely was an accident. I'll be blunt, I believe he's town. Where he's being incredibly stupid is in his behaviour after the mistake, it's just not helping. Just calm down and exain yourself well.

Also, lol at all the potential mafioso congratulating Shelob on finding Sam. 

So now, let's begin properly and find a real candidate.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

SZ agreed partly on my behavior though you are obviously not paying too much attention to <<town's>> behavior.Anyways,thanks.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

DON'T PROTECT THE MOTHAFOKER


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Its day one Shin, how are suppose to find aa proper candidate ?!


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Its day one Shin, how are suppose to find aa proper candidate ?!



Conceding to RNGing my ass pretty much.Back to my previous vote

*[change vote lynch Greenbeast]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Its day one Shin, how are suppose to find aa proper candidate ?!



well we could be lucky.. but that's all for d1


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> How to hint to you full retard modes without getting mod-killed.



I didn't say I didn't understand your hint.

I just said it won't help your case since you've already been so heavily bandwagonned.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> I didn't say I didn't understand your hint.
> 
> I just said it won't help your case since you've already been so heavily bandwagonned.



I have hope once again an actually reasonable person has arrived


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

You say that Maximo but you'rw ready to lynch fokers? 

Also you had one of the bogus looking congralutory posts. How bout we start with you?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You say that Maximo but you'rw ready to lynch fokers?
> 
> Also you had one of the bogus looking congralutory posts. How bout we start with you?



HOW 'BOUT YOU?  

YOU'RE FISHY AS A FISH OUT OF WATER


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You say that Maximo but you'rw ready to lynch fokers?
> 
> Also you had one of the bogus looking congralutory posts. How bout we start with you?



Idk he was one of the few supposedly hesitant ones to vote for me.Though that could be scummy as he should have succumbed to peer pressure sooner.Idk.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> HOW 'BOUT YOU?
> 
> YOU'RE FISHY AS A FISH OUT OF WATER



You really love that role dontcha.

-_-


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

I said we are not gonna have a proper candidate this phase, plus Fokers is really not helping himself with his posts to avoid lynching .. and is that a rule that those who respond to actions are automatically the mafia ?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

I am following SZ on everything from now on


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I just caught up and *this most likely was an accident*. I'll be blunt, I believe he's town. Where he's being incredibly stupid is in his behaviour after the mistake, it's just not helping. Just calm down and exain yourself well.
> 
> Also, lol at *all the potential mafioso congratulating Shelob on finding Sam*.
> 
> So now, let's begin properly and find a real candidate.



So, what Fokers did was most likely an accident, but what those others did made them potential scum ?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> I said we are not gonna have a proper candidate this phase, plus Fokers is really not helping himself with his posts to avoid lynching .. and is that a rule that those who respond to actions are automatically the mafia ?



I made good points noone bothered to listen to them i raged.I am not LB mindfucking everyone to death.I play fair and i expect people to me when and if i am making sense.You chose not to.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Fokers = witch king?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> You really love that role dontcha.
> 
> -_-



 

WHAT'S NOT TO LOVE :>

NOW MAKE ME A SAMMICH -__-


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> So, what Fokers did was most likely an accident, but what those others did made them potential scum ?



Even co-mod said it was PROBABLY an accident what more blatant hint do you need?


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

There are 34 bad-townies, 15 non-bad-townies so randomly picking someone is not luck-friendly. Theres a lot of scrutiny around Fokers, his latest posts are not helping his cause either so there goes my vote lynch.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

God i hate no rolerevealing


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Even co-mod said it was PROBABLY an accident what more blatant hint do you need?



You're saying that what he said had anything to do with him being a co-mod lol.
You missed the part where he's also a player, as well ?


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Even co-mod said it was PROBABLY an accident what more blatant hint do you need?



number of post pls ?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday made a suggestion maybe you ought to listen to him


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I don't really think Fokers is mafia, just someone who didn't realize 25 is more than 9  Wouldn't make a bad vig target though.
> 
> Mei Lin are you serious?  Rafa is almost certainly confirmed town, Mouth of Sauron would be terrible for someone to fakeclaim because Sauron could confirm his identity immediately. Also, *[Vote]* in the correct format or I might miss it.



There you go


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

I say we lynch cookie instead.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

So fokers, you are claiming the witch king?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Can i even answer that question without getting modkilled?-_-


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Fokers, you are lying through your teeth.

Just say yes or no.

Answer it with a question.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't see what that has to do with anything, I'm the kind of co-mod who only does manual labour. That said, Fokers is prolly a wraith, which should be easy enough to confirm.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> There you go



lol, he also said its better to vig kill you  but IDK fokers .. it does not seem 100% sure I agree so for now Im giving you the benefit of doubt 

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I will use size 4 for lynch votes since I imagine its gonna be pretty hard to be searching for votes for the mod or vote counters ..


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> There you go



Did you even read my post addressing that ?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> Fokers, you are lying through your teeth.
> 
> Just say yes or no.
> 
> Answer it with a question.



Ok it probably has to do something with here being 5.40am but what do you mean answer it with a question?Does that even protect me from modkills?If i am certain about that i'd be glad to help you more


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Can i even answer that question without getting modkilled?-_-



If you answer in a way that doesn't directly confirm nor deny but may lean towards either one.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> Did you even read my post addressing that ?



Ssh Rofl i was responding to Maximo not you


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

I am sure feeling ghastly today


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, fokers is mafia.

Don't switch your votes.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Taking MS's advice.I suggest someone does what Belphe said and fast btw.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Ssh Rofl i was responding to Maximo not you



Well.. shit. It seems to have worked on Maximo. No clue why, but it did.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Well wraiths don't seem to have any problems when contacting people other than wraiths so at worst you lose 1/9 wraith contacts(which are random anyways for one phase).At best you don't lynch a townie.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Now you're claiming wraith. Yeah, gtfo.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> -incoming lie-
> 
> inb4 he claims wraith.



you called it, friday.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

I just wanna say that it feels very good to be town. I hate being mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch fokers]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

I've never been mafia.. only in that trollgame by awesome, but that doesn't count.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Noone got my first hint so i had to be more explicit about it.Perhaps i  thought that if you considered me fodder you'd kill me anyways(was i wrong?)And again you didn't explain the problem with having a wraith check me up.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm glad you listened to some of my suggestions Mystic 

As for Forkers, whether it's a slip or not it was a silly move, if she is Wraith somebody should try and recruit her.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Still a guy here.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Knowing my luck all wraiths are off or something.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok i am digging my own grave here but even if i turn out to be a ring wraith how will you guys know?Without blowing the second wraith's cover?


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

So now you say you've found a wraith? Yeah right. Shut up.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> So now you say you've found a wraith? Yeah right. Shut up.



Stop fucking distorting my words.Seriously you are worse than GB in that matter(baseless assumptions>>>making stuff up).


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

You can only have another wraith back you up if they find you/you find them. So you're just lying lying lying.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> You can only have another wraith back you up if they find you/you find them. So you're just lying lying lying.



Are you retarded or blind?I just said that wraiths are off or something and you say out of the blue that i found a wraith.Also the last thing i want is blowing the second wraith's cover  just to save my hide i even brought it up as a problem.Seriously man you scummy as hell and getting me lynched is not worth your lynch that's coming afterwards when i flip town imo.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

The first 2hours of excitement have passed and nobody will care enough to actually look into what happened afterwards thus ensuring a retarded lynch on me


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok say i just got contacted by another wraith.I wouldn't get the guy killed by revealing.This is bs


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Plus i am pretty certain i wouldn't be allowed to do that anyways


----------



## Federer (Aug 16, 2011)

15 pages already?

Jesus Christ, don't you a-holes have lives? 

And I hate my role.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Federer said:


> 15 pages already?
> 
> Jesus Christ, don't you a-holes have lives?
> 
> And I hate my role.



I FUCKING LOVE MINE  

AND FOKER JUST ACCEPT YOUR FATE LIKE A GOOD TRAP


----------



## Federer (Aug 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DRACULE MIHAWK]*

Random vote, I'm off to bed, who knows when I'm online again.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> I FUCKING LOVE MINE
> 
> AND FOKER JUST ACCEPT YOUR FATE LIKE A GOOD TRAP



Well hi there townie


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> I FUCKING LOVE MINE
> 
> AND FOKER JUST ACCEPT YOUR FATE LIKE A GOOD TRAP



1)I am not a trap.
2)read the latest pages to understand that town actually did sth useful for once
3)uncertain how to prove my innocence beyond doubt

If you were to be wraiths what would you do?Hypothetical obviously anyone can answer before people start saying i am fishing for wraiths-_-


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup 15 pages already .. it was the initial excitmenet of the game starting and all so no wonders. It came down pretty fast also  btw .. it seems however that people shifted into the lurking mode now, or they just read the thread which is mega tl;dr


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

I have no idea what happened.

So like usual

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

its 15 pages of pretty much just fokers going  though


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> its 15 pages of pretty much just fokers going  though



Meh that's probably just one is one of my favorites and it's best suited to describe most of you guys.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this phenomenon of players, who didnt posted in the game yet, posting right after being framed or getting a vote lynch on them


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, 15 pages, and probably 6 pages worth of them belong to fokers posts,


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Many useful suggestion as to what you would do if wraiths thank you but sadly i can't satisfy you all i'll only have to pick one of them awesome onesma


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]*

You're just looking more and more like Mafia who fucked up early and are just talking shit to stay alive.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Quinn said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]*
> 
> You're just looking more and more like Mafia who fucked up early and are just talking shit to stay alive.



Experience is talking i see.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

I got the impression that Friday's already confirmed you aren't a wraith


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Meh damn it all to hell cheap humor at almost everyone's expense has been most satisfying so far but it's getting boring fast.Friday,Chicarito,Geijutsu i leave you with those names.


FREAKING WRAITH REPORTING.


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

This shit will be just like James' DOTA 

So the bigger threat is the Fellowship, right? Isengard can win with Mordor.

Didn't read roles all the way through so someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

Posting requirements are depressing...


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Saddest part is you may not have reached majority.But that would be a half-life anyways.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Experience is talking i see.


You do know Mafia games are not exclusive to the Naruto Forums?

And trust me, I'm sure I have a lot more experience than you. 

If that is your best argument, good luck.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Dear mods take me out please already so i can go sleep


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah, so it wont be like in Chiba's game where the "pro-town mafia" suddenly couldn't quite win with town


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

Feels good to skip 16 pages like a boss


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

GEIJUTSU,CHICARITO,FRIDAY=SCUM just a reminder


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Feels good to skip 16 pages like a boss



Go read those pages. 
I want to hear your opinion about Fokers...


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Dear mods take me out please already so i can go sleep



If you wanna die so badly then simply role-reveal and its done for


----------



## Chibason (Aug 16, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> yeah, so it wont be like in Chiba's game where the "pro-town mafia" suddenly couldn't quite win with town



Nope. From the beginning they were told they had to kill Alll Independents in order to win.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday always seems to be mafia (aka 2 games ive played). 

Has anything major happened?


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> GEIJUTSU,CHICARITO,FRIDAY=SCUM just a reminder



hahaha 

you are so fucking hilarious.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Meh damn it all to hell cheap humor at almost everyone's expense has been most satisfying so far but it's getting boring fast.*Friday,Chicarito,Geijutsu* i leave you with those names.
> 
> 
> *FREAKING WRAITH REPORTING*.





Maximo said:


> If you wanna die so badly then simply role-reveal and its done for



I should be dead already


----------



## Chibason (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> Go read those pages.
> I want to hear your opinion about Fokers...



I'm reading back now and will cast my vote later. 

But, from reading the first page he definitely seemed to indicate he was Mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> If you wanna die so badly then simply role-reveal and its done for





If he listens to you and gets modkilled I'm voting for you afterwards. smh


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't worry, fokers just confirmed you as town, since his 99% guarantees are actually 99% wrong. He's like a permanent insane-cop role.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> If he listens to you and gets modkilled I'm voting for you afterwards. smh



I didn't listen to him i had done it before he advised me to


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Chooba said:


> I'm reading back now and will cast my vote later.
> 
> But, from reading the first page he definitely seemed to indicate he was Mafia.



While I'm interested in your opinion, bro, I was asking Cubey. >.>


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

*One of the Nine has Fallen*



fokers13 said:


> Meh damn it all to hell cheap humor at almost everyone's expense has been most satisfying so far but it's getting boring fast.Friday,Chicarito,Geijutsu i leave you with those names.
> 
> 
> FREAKING WRAITH REPORTING.



*fokers13 (Ringwraith)* has been modkilled for role revealing


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> Go read those pages.
> I want to hear your opinion about Fokers...



That's a lot of fucking work 

Anyways, if he's successfully being bandwagoned, he's probably town or the worst mafia ever. Mafia like to scapegoat those who are in the center of attention a lot


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the game MS wishing good luck to some people in here.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MAXIMO]*


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol fokers no offense but your insanity seems like it would've damaged town, just keep a low profile next time 

*[Change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That's a lot of fucking work
> 
> Anyways, if he's successfully being bandwagoned, he's probably town or the worst mafia ever. Mafia like to scapegoat those who are in the center of attention a lot



Read those pages, you lazy bastard. 

GO.

smh


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MAXIMO]*





well done maximo.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

So fokers is out, so for now;
*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> well done maximo.




Fokers got himself modkilled prior to Maximo suggesting it. 

So... yeah.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I'm going to sleep soon, so I'll change my vote:

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Isengard isn't a threat unless they're in danger of outnumbering Mordor, which shouldn't happen. This is actually a really interesting set-up my cute little kohai's come up with, gonna look over the roles some more and see what we can do with it.

Fokers ... was completely unsurprising


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

now that foker's gone I trust d1 to be quite uneventful


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> Read those pages, you lazy bastard.
> 
> GO.
> 
> smh



Alright 

But I get the feeling it'll be 17 pages of bullshit rather than info


----------



## Chibason (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> While I'm interested in your opinion, bro, I was asking Cubey. >.>



Oh I know. I just used your Post to aide my post. Thanks


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Alright
> 
> But I get the feeling it'll be 17 pages of bullshit rather than info



This isn't the FF game.
It's probably more informatic than you anticipate.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> screw u bitch ,go back being all nice.your.new approach to the.game  effs.up


ffs, why do i have to answer to derps



Greenbeast said:


> rafaella is my favorite mafia game player


lol i have to read through this whole thread every time so see if someone quoted me or posted my name 
so stop posting my name, no one post my fucking name
actually, if you wanna refer to me as a suspect use aiya
but you must be a fucking retard to do that anyway 
lol loophole nonetheless 



fokers13 said:


> Also Raf Raf Raf.


is this a worthwhile post?
i dont even know anymore 
fuck you fokers your making me comb through this thread looking for my name 



fokers13 said:


> Raf still hasn't responded to my raf raf raf message i think he should be modkilled or sth


stop that you bastard



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Why lynch fokers?
> 
> I just caught up and this most likely was an accident. I'll be blunt, I believe he's town. Where he's being incredibly stupid is in his behaviour after the mistake, it's just not helping. Just calm down and exain yourself well.
> 
> ...


k cool beans i agree with this 
*[change vote no lynch]*



>.> said:


> So, what Fokers did was most likely an accident, but what those others did made them potential scum ?


indeed it was more than likely an accident -_-
this bandwagon looks useful though


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Alright
> 
> But I get the feeling it'll be 17 pages of bullshit rather than info



It is. There is literally like 5 pages worth of fokers posts,  Think he was up over 90 posts already...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Why the hell d'you go and do that? 

You may have survived, the day phase just started thirty seconds ago. What's with all these frustrated children that just give up mid-game because things aren't going well? Just be a sport and stay till the end. You shouldn't just throw in the towel three hours into the game when you have another twenty hours to defend yourself. You made a mistake and suffered for it. Town aren't derps for voting against you. It's just a lesson to be learned.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

so he was a townie just fucked up

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Meh if i stayed alive which i completely doubt it would be thanks to you guys and only for a few votes or sth.Got off to a bad start and paid for it

/dead


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually Shin, those might not be all bad-townies that voted for fokers lynch ..


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

What if we say aiyanah?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2011)

rafaella;39917538this bandwagon looks useful though ;33[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have,  I guess I just must've missed all this precious info while I was busy rofflecoptering at the fokers scenario.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

BYEBYE FODDERFOKER


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 16, 2011)

Not a brilliant start


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm on Page 5, and I have to say I dislike both Eternal Goob and Azn 
The only worthwhile info I can gather from these 5 pages is who was eager to bandwagon, and more importantly who avoided the bandwagon.

Smart mafia like to stay off of them so they come across looking smart when you look back on it.


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

:/

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

Quinn said:


> What if we say aiyanah?



then i dont have to respond to every post with my name in it
but you'll still be referring to me 



>.> said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i dont think i should be quoted either 
fuck you very much old man rofl 

but even still i need to have curses and bastardizations in every post 
oh well, we'll see what happens
inb4 someone quotes me


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Votals: 25 is majority!
Fokers – 12 (Eternal, Azn, Tgoobaki, DanE, SBW, Gooba Moon, Fire Bolt, Thdyingbreed, Friday, Shark Skin, GB, Quinn)
No Lynch – 7 (Maximo, Mihawk, Gei, Kaitou, Chicha, Rafa, Legend)
Rafa – 1 (Mei Lin)
Cubey – 1 (Platinum)
Mihawk – 1 (Federer)
Maximo – 1 (>.>)

It's far too early to be voting No Lynch. Like I've said before, even if No Lynching is the best option, we want to press people and gather as much info as we can before then. Gonna do some bandwagon analysis, here's the data if you want to help:


*Spoiler*: __ 



GB votes Cokie (1)
>.> votes GB (1)
Fokers votes Rafa (1)
>.> votes Fokers (1) from GB (0)
Legend votes Fokers (2)
Eternal votes Fokers (3)
Azn votes Fokers (4)
Tgoobaki votes Fokers (5)
DanE votes Fokers (6)
SBW votes Fokers (7)
Gooba Moon votes Fokers (8)
Gei votes Fokers (9)
Rafa votes Fokers (10)
Chicha votes Fokers (11)
Fire Bolt votes Fokers (12)
Thdyingbreed votes Fokers (13)
Friday votes Fokers (14)
Kaitou votes Fokers (15)
Mei Lin votes Rafa (2)
Shark Skin votes Fokers (16)
Fokers votes GB (1) from Rafa (1)
GB votes GB (2) from Cokie (0)
Platinum votes Cubey (1)
GB votes Fokers (17) from GB (1)
Fokers votes Fokers (18) from GB (0)
Maximo votes Fokers (19)
Fokers votes GB (1) from Fokers (18)
Maximo votes No Lynch (1) from Fokers (17)
Federer votes Mihawk (1)
Mihawk votes No Lynch (2)
Quinn votes Fokers (18)
>.> votes Maximo (1) from Fokers (17)
Gei votes No Lynch (3) from Fokers (16)
Kaitou votes No Lynch (4) from Fokers (15)
Chicha votes No Lynch (5) from Fokers (14)
Rafa votes No Lynch (6) from Fokers (13)
Legend votes No Lynch (7) from Fokers (12)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

If rafaella is around when aiyanah is said it'll work just like if someone addressed him using "you"


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

HAHA FOKER


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

I dont know if Azn pretends to be stupid or really is 

there goes my 1000 post


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm proud of me for using my ability right.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I'm proud of me for using my ability right.



Are you implying what I think you are implying ?


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know what you are implying.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Friday]*

He was adamant that Fokers couldn't be a Wraith and hinting pretty hard that he'd checked him. I'd like to know why.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait, so the good guys are the mafia, and the bad guys are town? derpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderp


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *
> [VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]
> *





AznKuchikiChick said:


> *[vote lynch fokers13]*





Tgoobaki said:


> *[Vote Lynch Fokers13]*





DanE said:


> oh wow, that was fast
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Fokers13]*





SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[vote lynch fokers13]*





Gooba Moon said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH FOKERS13]*
> 
> I'D STILL DO BLAIR





Geijutsu said:


> *[Vote lynch Fokers]*
> 
> hes prolly a hobbit or something





Fire Bolt said:


> .....peer pressure wins
> 
> *[vote lynch Fokers13]*





Thdyingbreed said:


> *[Vote Lynch Fokers13]*
> 
> Keeping this on him until she either provide's a decent defense, or a better suspect comes up.





Kaitou said:


> *[Vote Lynch Fokers13]*
> 
> for derping. xD





Shark Skin said:


> *[Vote lynch fokers]*



Take a guess how many of these people actually had a reason for lynching fokers. 

For most of them it was their first post, and said little to nothing. I also suspect DanE and tdb for switching wagons a lot.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Meh damn it all to hell cheap humor at almost everyone's expense has been most satisfying so far but it's getting boring fast.Friday,Chicarito,Geijutsu i leave you with those names.
> 
> 
> FREAKING WRAITH REPORTING.


dont listen to him, chicharrito is town.


Cubey said:


> I'm on Page 5, and I have to say I dislike both Eternal Goob and Azn
> The only worthwhile info I can gather from these 5 pages is who was eager to bandwagon, and more importantly who avoided the bandwagon.
> 
> Smart mafia like to stay off of them so they come across looking smart when you look back on it.


keep reading, son 


Maximo said:


> I dont know if Azn pretends to be stupid or really is
> 
> there goes my 1000 post


whachu talking bout willis? what have i done that is stupid? fucking haters talking behind my back out of nowhere what the hell you bringin some drama up in my mafia games bro its on its on foo its on


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

I also voted for him by the way.

And DanE is also one of my suspects based on this phase.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Take a guess how many of these people actually had a reason for lynching fokers.
> 
> For most of them it was their first post, and said little to nothing. I also suspect DanE and tdb for switching wagons a lot.


Switching wagon's a lot? 

I voted once, and then a no lynch. .


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> whachu talking bout willis? what have i done that is stupid? fucking haters talking behind my back out of nowhere what the hell you bringin some drama up in my mafia games bro its on its on foo its on





What happened to !!!!!!!!! xD 

Now you're a gangstress?


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Switching wagon's a lot?
> 
> I voted once, and then a no lynch. .



Oh look you were right on time in defending yourself when called out. How convenient.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Take a guess how many of these people actually had a reason for lynching fokers.
> 
> For most of them it was their first post, and said little to nothing. I also suspect DanE and tdb for switching wagons a lot.



of course theres no reason to explain

fokers is the most annoyingest mafia person ever and you are now seeing the fruits of his annoying labor that made catching up be like 20 pages of spam by him.

if people say he's mafia, then fine, lets lynch him. 

well he didnt turn out mafia but hey at least there's 7 more where he came from and we wont have as much spam and annoying shit coming out of his damn mouth. 


asking someone why they vote to lynch fokers is like asking a guy why would he fuck natalie portman. or why he wouldn't.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh look you were right on time in defending yourself when called out. How convenient.


Yeah I happened to be viewing the thread when you posted it, it's not like it took effort to type that out.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What happened to !!!!!!!!! xD
> 
> Now you're a gangstress?



dont talk shit bout me then reply like this when i reply to you i was talkin to you or that other guy i dont know anymore the one called me stupid i will fuck him up why he be talking shit bout me?

no really why was he? friend better come show his face fucking coward come out here


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> of course theres no reason to explain
> 
> fokers is the most annoyingest mafia person ever and you are now seeing the fruits of his annoying labor that made catching up be like 20 pages of spam by him.
> 
> ...



No... He's annoying. And thus a perfect scapegoat for mafia to use.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13      	90
Greenbeast 	31

haha nearly 3times the posts of the second place.. that's like 4,5 pages only for fokers.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

and asking people why would they jump on a fokers bandwagon is like asking any woman why would she fuck tom felton like come on now everyone wants tom felton.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> of course theres no reason to explain
> 
> fokers is the most annoyingest mafia person ever and you are now seeing the fruits of his annoying labor that made catching up be like 20 pages of spam by him.
> 
> ...



Azn calling anyone else the most annoying mafia player.Get modkilled accidentally moar please.HerpDerp.

/dead


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

I cannot giogio enough. Just giogio

Hopefully the night phase is fruitful


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No... He's annoying. And thus a perfect scapegoat for mafia to use.



well thats his fault for being annoying 

it makes people want to lynch him and thus easy to jump on his bandwagons


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> fokers is the most annoyingest mafia person ever


       .


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Azn calling anyone else the most annoying mafia player.Get modkilled accidentally moar please.HerpDerp.
> 
> /dead



yeah im annoying on the minimum aka i barely post unlike you who like posts like every second hes alive and stfu youre dead gtfo trash


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> yeah im annoying on the minimum aka i barely post unlike you who like posts like every second hes alive and stfu youre dead gtfo trash



Retarded soon to be dead person is retarded.

<Totally listening to what you are saying


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

That's enough dead posting out of you fokers


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Azn  recognize me ?


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Retarded soon to be dead person is retarded.
> 
> <Totally listening to what you are saying


GET THE FUCK OUT YOU'RE DEAD 

JESUS CHRIST EVEN WHEN HES DEAD HE WONT SHUT UP AND WONT STOP SPAMMING THE GAME GODDAMN JUST GET OUT JESUS FUCKING CHRIST




Maximo said:


> Hello Azn  recognize me ?



no i dont know who you nobody are but you your set is pretty sexy


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Wait, so the good guys are the mafia, and the bad guys are town? derpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderpderp



Sounds like someone thought he was a good guy till now. How's the fellowship bro? Ya'll good?


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> GET THE FUCK OUT YOU'RE DEAD
> 
> JESUS CHRIST EVEN WHEN HES DEAD HE WONT SHUT UP AND WONT STOP SPAMMING THE GAME GODDAMN JUST GET OUT JESUS FUCKING CHRIST
> 
> ...



 Im the coward that said you are stupid  and with that post you pretty much proved it


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

I do have to agree that you are spamming too much and it's annoying, fokers 

But anyways, yeah my thoughts are going after fokers was a waste of time even if he spams. Scum are definitely on that bandwagon.

So yeah.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 16, 2011)

Already 20 pages....

Can someone give me an update on what's been going on so far?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

Friday, I am sorry for this, I truly am but...

You were the main one to push for Fokers, but as soon as his flipped town you disappeared...

That looks abit scummy.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Im the coward that said you are stupid  and with that post you pretty much proved it



so im stupid for not remembering ants? LOL OK mr.nobody!

dont go calling people stupid if they dont know your name cuz maybe you're just a nobody who no one remembers so yeah word


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Already 20 pages....
> 
> Can someone give me an update on what's been going on so far?



bandwagon on fokers started.

he panicked and rolerevealed and got himself modkilled.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> GET THE FUCK OUT YOU'RE DEAD
> 
> JESUS CHRIST EVEN WHEN HES DEAD HE WONT SHUT UP AND WONT STOP SPAMMING THE GAME GODDAMN JUST GET OUT JESUS FUCKING CHRIST
> 
> ...



Stop responding to him and he'll stop posting. You're a pretty notorious dead poster yourself so...


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> so im stupid for not remembering ants? LOL OK mr.nobody!
> 
> dont go calling people stupid if they dont know your name cuz maybe you're just a nobody who no one remembers so yeah word



Whatever you say darling  BTW you should also prepare som defending speach on why you voted fokres lynch cuz all the people who voted for him are now suspects


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> dont go calling people stupid if they dont know your name cuz maybe you're just a nobody who no one remembers so yeah word


Word.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> so im stupid for not remembering ants? LOL OK mr.nobody!
> 
> dont go calling people stupid if they dont know your name cuz maybe you're just a nobody who no one remembers so yeah word



Maximo is a fairly new player not a nobody. What's a nobody? This is a forum on the internet. Whatever status you have here is irrelevant.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

I think Azn's role is pretty obvious.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Word.



So you are on Azn side eh ? Good to know


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I think Azn's role is pretty obvious.



If you mean that role which has to insult in every post then your wrong bcs Azn didnt insult in ALL his posts ..


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> Friday, I am sorry for this, I truly am but...
> 
> ...



I'm at the gym. I always have a hard time posting around this time. I'll read the thread when I get home.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> -incoming lie-
> 
> inb4 he claims wraith.





Friday said:


> So fokers, you are claiming the witch king?





Friday said:


> Fokers, you are lying through your teeth.
> 
> Just say yes or no.
> 
> Answer it with a question.





Friday said:


> Yeah, fokers is mafia.
> 
> Don't switch your votes.





Friday said:


> Now you're claiming wraith. Yeah, gtfo.





Friday said:


> I just wanna say that it feels very good to be town. I hate being mafia.





Friday said:


> So now you say you've found a wraith? Yeah right. Shut up.





Friday said:


> You can only have another wraith back you up if they find you/you find them. So you're just lying lying lying.



So if you lot are done spamming up the thread and arguing about who's more important on the internet, I'd like to get some pressure on Friday plz 

And Azn's effectively rolerevealed already, which was a pretty bad idea so a doc should probably get on her.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> *Friday, I am sorry for this, I truly am but...
> 
> ...



Agreed .. Fridays behaviour is surely suspicious.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Whatever you say darling  BTW you should also prepare som defending speach on why you voted fokres lynch cuz all the people who voted for him are now suspects



AM I A SUSPECT BROSKI?


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> So you are on Azn side eh ? Good to know


I'm just laughing at the way she is talking. 

Everybody knows all she is talking is nonsense.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> AM I A SUSPECT BROSKI?



If you voted for fokers then I have to say that yes, didnt you see he is revealed to be one of the bad-townies ?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday isn't all that suspicious. He genuinely believed fokers was lying. He was pressing. It's only a few hours into the phase. As I said before there's no condition that couldn't be turned around at this point.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

I am gonna die once I even role hint if I don't get doctor protection, so I'm not even gonna bother hinting. My role is pretty neat, and i already have a friend to back me up.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

belphegor, you are jumpinhg into conclusion about Azn, she cant be the insulting role bcs she would be mod-killed by now 

.. perhaps you know this and just wants the doc to protect Azn so that one of the fellowship good scums are able to identify all people targeting Azn


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok sweet. We got this.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> If you mean that role which has to insult in every post then your wrong bcs Azn didnt insult in ALL his posts ..



Oh, I must've missed some of those posts then.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 16, 2011)

hey guys
damn you guys are spaming this thread to hell
*[vote no lynch]*
since fockers is gone we have no more big suspects


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

@Maximo: Azn isn't softclaiming the Mouth of Sauron, that's just kind of who she is  Read further back and you'll see.

I don't really buy Friday's softclaim based on his interactions with Fokers. It could be that I'm reading it wrong, but things don't seem to add up here. Keeping my vote where it is for now.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Also, fokers you are a pathetic piece of shit and you might as well be scum. If a townie gets lynched, especially one with a good role, I am negging your ass. Your role could've been proven by another wraith if you just had patience. This is my last mafia game so I want to win this shit, and if town loses I'm blamin it on your dumb ass. You're not doing anything by Modkilling yourself, especially day 1. 

I'm tired of people asking to be modkilled because they are getting lynched or there was one little mistake made.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

I think at least one of those will turn out to be a good-scum


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Azn,as I said, I havent actually read all the roles yet, but Im gonna check if theres one role that stands for a crazy bitch ..


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Azn,as I said, I havent actually read all the roles yet, but Im gonna check if theres one role that stands for a crazy bitch ..



no bitch,

i said read all my posts in this thread, then see the roles and it will be clear


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 16, 2011)

All that shit and Fokers ends up modkilled...

I like Cubey's list, should probably filter through it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

hmm seems like we are at a standstill


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread*: 15 (12 members and 3 guests) 
Maximo*, *Fire Bolt*, Belphegoob, Cokie the Clown, Geijutsu, DanE, Tgoobaki

his one post was to lynch fokers and now he lurks around


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

was he on the list?


----------



## Sito (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]
*

I'll probably be gone for a lot of this phase mystic


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> was he on the list?



If you mean the list of players who voted for fokers, then yes .. also I think I might have found a hint on Azn role but its not a canon proof ..


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Although im sure there were scum on the fokers wagon, It would be stupid to think that everyone on his little list is scum. Also, bel, why are you trying to press me when i am not the only one who thought fokers was mafia? I didn't even start the wagon, it just made a lot of sense to me with his scum slip, even when he turned out town.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

I am disappoint Goobito 

But I'll assume that's cause you're getting ready for university and so I'll take a note of your posting requirement.


----------



## Sito (Aug 16, 2011)

I was on earier and read the thread but I didn't post becuase my keyboard was being gay so I went to buy a new one. And in a min I have to go buy new clothes and stuff.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

omgod that is the cutest username iv ever seen!! "Goobito" omgomgomgomg so KAWAII!!!!!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Fair enough, Goobito.  

Just hope that if you are able that your involvement in this game will amuse me


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

@Friday: You were particularly adamant about him not being town and implying you had a reason to lynch him. Also, scum are far more likely to hop onto wagons than start them and Fokers is known to scumslip even when he's town. Even your alibis are sus.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Friday]*


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

1- I thought he claimed Witch King because he said to "listen to my suggestion" when I asked him if he was claiming witch king

2- He then started claiming wraith.

Yes, I was "adamant" about him getting lynched, if you call making 5-6 responses adamant, and I sure as hell suspected that he was scum. Remember this because I think people seem to forget, town also doesn't know who other townies are unless they're masons, and that's how we scum hunt, and some times, people just end up being town because they are shitty players


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Take a guess how many of these people actually had a reason for lynching fokers.
> 
> For most of them it was their first post, and said little to nothing. I also suspect DanE and tdb for switching wagons a lot.



why am I sus exactly?


----------



## Frosch (Aug 16, 2011)

Im gonna be honest here.

I vote lynched fokers for the lulz.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> 1- I thought he claimed Witch King because he said to "listen to my suggestion" when I asked him if he was claiming witch king
> 
> 2- He then started claiming wraith.
> 
> Yes, I was "adamant" about him getting lynched, if you call making 5-6 responses adamant, and I sure as hell suspected that he was scum. Remember this because I think people seem to forget, *town also doesn't know who other townies are unless they're masons*, and that's how we scum hunt, and some times, people just end up being town because they are shitty players



This is interesting. To most of us, this is something so obvious that it doesn't even need to be said, of course we don't know who the other townies are. The only people who should need to keep this in mind are scum who are pretending to be town.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> @Friday: You were particularly adamant about him not being town and implying you had a reason to lynch him. Also, scum are far more likely to hop onto wagons than start them and Fokers is known to scumslip even when he's town. Even your alibis are sus.



how can you scumslip if you're not scum?


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> This is interesting. To most of us, this is something so obvious that it doesn't even need to be said, of course we don't know who the other townies are. The only people who should need to keep this in mind are scum who are pretending to be town.



If it's so obvious to you, why are you pressing me when I was doing just that? I have not done anything suspicious and if I die, it's going to be because mafia kill me, and not town. I'll make sure of that.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't really blame anybody for voting for Fokers because not only did I also vote for him, but he really did look like Mafia who fucked up nice and early.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Quinn. Like I said before, fokers did a fucking shitty and pathetic move. I don't doubt one of the people on his lynch was mafia, but lets move on.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 16, 2011)

Seriously, 22 pages?

I wake up, go to work, get some work done, then log in here to find this thread 22 pages in considering already I received the PM to start at 4.55 am?

Bloody hell.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch eternal goob]*
i wonder what role you cum dumpsters think i am 

i'll be pissed if you quote this
i'll be pissed if you leave any mention of rafaella in your posts


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Change vote no lynch]*

At least till I see how things develop.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

@Friday: For information of course, and you'd be surprised at what it's gleaned. I've also noted how you're posting with a guilty conscience, like "I have not done anything suspicious" rather than "I am not scum", asking why I'm pressing on you rather than actually refuting my observations, etc.

Completely agreed about Fokers though


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh and DanE, I mentioned you before.


DanE said:


> Ah so the fellowship is Mafia?


This is what kind of stuck out to me, but I don't know if it makes me think you're Mafia or Townie, it could be taken in different ways.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm vulnerable, my friend. That's that.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh look Fokers was simply derping, truly shocking.


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Oh and DanE, I mentioned you before.
> 
> This is what kind of stuck out to me, but I don't know if it makes me think you're Mafia or Townie, it could be taken in different ways.



ah that, im kinda new to mafia games and new to this kinda game with multiple factions, my first post I said to Mystic that the roles where really complicated I didn't know who was mafia really, since Fellowship is suppose to be the good guys in the story. But then >.> said Fellowship was mafia, so I asked if it was true but nobody answer me.  I was just trying to get some information about the factions nothing more.


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

I am tempted to agree with Bel, that was a bad move on your part Friday. You've played with fokers multiple times, and you know he is a spaz each and every game. Also, there is a point at which a bandwagon is not only successful but easy as fuck, that you need to step off and re-analyze the situation, ESPECIALLY when said person is the target of everyone currently playing. and ESPECIALLY ESPECIALLY when guy has role-revealed.

I am going to have to *[VOTE LYNCH Friday]* for lack of a better suspect.

I hope you are Mafia, or I will feel like shit, sorry bromeh


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not mafia this game 

Look at my posts concerning Fokers, I hinted at who I was, plus I said I already have someone who can back me up. Don't try lynching me >.> I may die in the night phase, but I'm sure as hell not going to get lynched by town.

*[VOTE LYNCH LEGEND]* - an rng vote.

I would be spiteful and vote Bel for trying to lynch me, but then again, I wanna play serious.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Votals: 25 is majority!
No Lynch ? 10 (Maximo, Mihawk, Gei, Kaitou, Chicha, Legend, Thdyingbreed, SBW, Cokie, Shark Skin)
Fokers ? 9 (Eternal, Azn, Tgoobaki, DanE, Gooba Moon, Fire Bolt, Friday, GB, Quinn)
Friday ? 3 (Bel, BL, Cubey)
Rafa ? 1 (Mei Lin)
Cubey ? 1 (Platinum)
Mihawk ? 1 (Federer)
Maximo ? 1 (>.>)
Eternal ? 1 (Rafa)

So I'd be pretty alright with a lynch on Friday now, but it's no reason to stop scumhunting. I think Maximo was acting pretty suspect too, it'd behoove us to mount some pressure on him and make him pony up.

/puns


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

Belphegor hasn't been Day 1'd yet  Obvious mafia.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

Most Mafia probably haven't even posted yet.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Belphegor hasn't been Day 1'd yet  Obvious mafia.


I told Mystic to give the mafia a day kill when I reviewed the roles for her but I don't think they have one.

If Belp survives to day 2, obvious mafia


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Also, fuck all of you who think just because I've been mafia in the last two games, that I was mafia in this one. Pathetic excuse to bandwagon.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 16, 2011)

I've only actually been D1'd once, my excessive whining just makes it seems like more


----------



## Toreno (Aug 16, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

I'm going with the no lynch mainl, because I didn't keep up with this phase.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> Also, fuck all of you who think just because I've been mafia in the last two games, that I was mafia in this one. Pathetic excuse to bandwagon.



Yeah I don't understand when people try use that as a reason.

*[VOTE LYNCH Cookie the Clown]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Yeah I don't understand when people try use that as a reason.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Cookie the Clown]*



well if it isn't my old nemesis


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

You're not even worthy of being my nemesis.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> You're not even worthy of being my nemesis.



thats low
Just what i expect from my nemesis:ho


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol just woke up and already 23 pages.
nothing new with fokers as always and now he's dead, mkay.

Anyway, going for a rng this first phase
*[Vote Lynch AznKuchikiChick]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey I think rafaella is that role belphegor thought I was, the one where u got to insult people !


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> thats low
> Just what i expect from my nemesis:ho


In your dreams cookie


AznKuchikiChick said:


> Hey I think rafaella is that role belphegor thought I was, the one where u got to insult people !



Yep.


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE No Lynch]* from Friday.

Eh, I was originally sus because of how hard he was pushing for fokers, but he did make good points. A townie wouldn't know other townie's role, so that doesn't make him automatically mafia. And a mafia would try to have a better role than Wraith lynched if they could.

So Friday is kinda right. Doesn't confirm him though.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know...my gut really says Friday is innocent. I know he went real hard after fokers, but fokers makes that a pretty easy thing to do, I can't say I haven't done the same. 

For now at least, this is mostly a placeholder vote so that I don't forget, but Maximo seemed kinda sus earlier on.

*[vote lynch maximo]*


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch] *

What possible leads could you guys have gotten?


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually, now that I think about it, didn't Fokers confirm Friday was town when he said that Friday/Geijutsu/Chicharito were all scum? Definitely ought to put the lynch on anyone but those three, since they're obviously the most town of all the townies.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 17, 2011)

One mafia member down. Pretty successful start.

Didn't really read back but is there any big lead on anyone?


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

rafaella said:


> *[change vote lynch eternal goob]*
> i wonder what role you cum dumpsters think i am
> 
> i'll be pissed if you quote this
> i'll be pissed if you leave any mention of rafaella in your posts



I was going to stop playing for a while but then I saw efg join so I decided to join and you want to take him out already?


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, didn't Fokers confirm Friday was town when he said that Friday/Geijutsu/Chicharito were all scum? Definitely ought to put the lynch on anyone but those three, since they're obviously the most town of all the townies.



Not really. I can't speak for Geijutsu or Chicharito, but he was most likely just being spiteful. He doesn't have any credibility considering the way he played this round.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> Not really. I can't speak for Geijutsu or Chicharito, but he was most likely just being spiteful. He doesn't have any credibility considering the way he played this round.



Lol, yeah, I know, I was just making fun of fokers is all. All his claims always turn up wrong. :x

Since he called you scum, that must mean you're not. Like that time he called LB 99% not mafia, then she died and was flipped mafia. And fokers wasn't even a mafia partner defending her. :x


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

chicharito is town

O:


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 17, 2011)

~subscribing...

*[Vote lynch Dracule Mihawk]*
because I'd never seen him as mafia before, so he must be mafia on this game. :33

**


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry Ivy, but Dracule Mihawk is town. You are town as well so I ain't suspicious of you or anything.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

How do you know?


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

She doesn't friday .


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

no one knows anything yet


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol as long as you guys don't role reveal me and get me modkilled ill just say iv said the perfect hint in this thread before and if you read the roles it will be obvious.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, I think already know your role Azn. (considering DM is not confirmed on my info), there's only one role I think you are.
*
[Change Vote lynch Cubey]* because Cubey :33


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

Well i know 1 role Azn is not, but i do agree she's most likely town


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 17, 2011)

She's town.

And she's not mouth of Sauron if that's what you think she hinted.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah and there is another town role she's not either


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

*Incoming Night Actions*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 17, 2011)

Instead of digging townie roles, we should look for Mafia. :33


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

*No Meat Tonight*

Mauhur was hungry and wasn't in the mood for bread.  He asked someone nearby for some meats, but his words were lost on the person and he he got no meats that day.

*Mauhur* uses [Stinkin' Maggoty Bread] on *[???]* but is ignored.


----------



## DanE (Aug 17, 2011)

> Mauh?r: Uruk Captain:
> [Stinkin? Maggoty Bread] (Active): Bread sucks, he wants some meats. Every *day* phase he can pick a player and if that player is an orc he?ll maim him and eat him. If it?s an Uruk he?ll complain to him about how he wants to eat some meats. If it?s Saruman he?ll politely ask for some meats. If he asks a troll he?ll get killed. If he finds the watcher he?ll eat a tentacle. If he finds Shelob he?ll get eaten. If he finds the Balrog he?ll run the hell away. If he finds Gollum he?ll kick him in the face and role-block him for a phase. Everything else will return no result.



wait isnt this the night phase?


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

night phase is the day (active phase)

day phase is the normal night phase


----------



## DanE (Aug 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> night phase is the day (active phase)
> 
> day phase is the normal night phase



oh? Thanks I didn't know


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait I still dont get it. That ability was supposed to be used for the day phase, so why is it being used now (the night phase)


----------



## Frosch (Aug 17, 2011)

From looks of it, there's a likely chance he gets ignored if the target is from the fellowship so Mauhur, you might've hit some probable scum right there

also it might've been a typo and really means he uses it during night.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]*

An action when she logs on. Very suspicious.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

that i dunno


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Mystic just fucked up there >.> She may have forgotten about her own rules.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Yea I messed up, I just saw the PM and didn't bother to re-read the ability itself >>

I just woke up don't judge me  

Anyway that ability won't be available for the upcoming day phase and I'll remember to read a bit better even if I did just wake up


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Might as well just change it to every night phase.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]*
> 
> An action when she logs on. Very suspicious.



she aint mafia, she's town, 

i think you've towned enough for one night.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Or nevermind, make the mafia wait two phases to use their ability


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> she aint mafia, she's town,
> 
> i think you've towned enough for one night.



>____> Oh please. There never aint enough towning 

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Guess we're going to have a semi-unproductive first phase


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> I think Mystic just fucked up there >.> She may have forgotten about her own rules.



mystic is a girl?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Hm might as well Friday I suppose.  Besides, he should be running around during the day and complaining at night anyway, should have called it a typo from the beginning


----------



## Frosch (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah thats what I been thinking, we've discovered a few likely to be town but no real scum slips


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

Voting no lynch just makes it worse friday 

And what's this mystic? not using ''?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 17, 2011)

There are at least 5 people who can confirm I'm town. Azn is one.
And besides that latest action belongs to Town, though not saying I'm the one who send that action.

Anyway, I'm staying my vote on Cubey~


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GOOBITO]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Shush you Goobito 

I'll use it when I please


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

Stop calling me goobito 

*[Change Vote Lynch friday]*


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

You people made me read 13 pages of spam forced out of fokers, just because he was taken by surprise that this game is inverted

and Friday, followed by the people who Shelobed are my prime suspects

*[Vote lynch Friday]* for now


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh good the derp.... was a derp.

*[Change Vote Lynch Friday]*


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Ugh, do not vote me. For fucks sake. I'd fucking hate to wake up and see that I have the most votes because people don't fucking read and wont even bother to read that I have at least one person who can back me up.


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor friday 

I only voted for you because you voted for me, it's what I do. I eventually change it tho


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey bums! You should already know roughly who Friday is from his behaviour since pages back. I mentioned it a while ago but leave him the hell alone. 
You pick up and accept ''hints'' that people like azn and co are deliberately dropping which could be very fake but you can't read a person's behaviour and pick a hint from that? 

As I said Friday's behaviour was perfectly reasonable. Do you guys not observe other aspects of the game besides words and posts? Did you look at the time? It was barely three hours into the thread. There was plenty of time. It was a good idea to press fokers hard and make damn well sure he was who he said he was. Fokers had twenty hours to defend himself and he quit, that's where the fuck up was. There was absolutely nothing wrong with putting vast pressure on him, it's the very reason I found him to be innocent.

Friday is not mafia, I don't have any info on his role nor are our roles related but I'll stake more on him being town than all these so called ''I know who you've hinted'' people.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> One mafia member down. Pretty successful start.
> 
> Didn't really read back but is there any big lead on anyone?



Which mafia is down? Tell me the role. Because if you're talking about the wraith then you've pretty much claimed Fellowship.

*[Vote Lynch Dracule Mihawk]*

Gonna check front page to be sure but this sounds like one hell of a scumslip.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

*[Change vote No lynch]* convinced

Mihawk is suspicious, as he's been silent until he's been voted for. Then only came in and dropped a vote, and disappeared again.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Which mafia is down? Tell me the role. Because if you're talking about the wraith then you've pretty much claimed Fellowship.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Dracule Mihawk]*
> 
> Gonna check front page to be sure but *this sounds like one hell of a scumslip.*



Isn't that what we said about Fokers


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup, Ring Wraith is the only character confirmed dead son and you just confirmed yourself as Fellowship.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Yup, Ring Wraith is the only character confirmed dead son and you just confirmed yourself as Fellowship.



Or he's confused like fokers was since the evil's are town.

Or he's just being a retard.

Or it was sarcasm.

There's a slim chance it was a scumslip I guess.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Isn't that what we said about Fokers



Is there a reason to press fokers and not him?


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol, no. Dracule Mihawk is town. It seems to me you're the mafia pushing for a townie's lynch, shin-zangetsu.

Dracule Mihawk is town.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Just letting everyone know I'll be ending the phase a little early, 10 hours from now about


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Is there a reason to press fokers and not him?



Well considering what happened when we pushed fokers....


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Lol, no. Dracule Mihawk is town. It seems to me you're the mafia pushing for a townie's lynch, shin-zangetsu.
> 
> Dracule Mihawk is town.



How do you know that? and weirdly enough, why do you suddenly poped up to defend him?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Well considering what happened when we pushed fokers....



But Dracule is not a ragequitter is he? Because that's what happened when we pushed fokers. 

So azn says he's town? I'll bite for now then and leave it alone.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

Nois, I am your safety line when you get accused. Because I know you're town. Just like I know ivy is town. Just like mihawk is town. Just like chicharito is town. Because I know. And you don't.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah azn. How do you know?

Gonna check the roles. What other mason group exists in the game?


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Nois, I am your safety line when you get accused. Because I know you're town. Just like I know ivy is town. Just like mihawk is town. Just like chicharito is town. Because I know. And you don't.



 Imma trust that for now I guess, you've raised my curiosity


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the defense, shin


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, now I get it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

It ain't about mason. Just reread the town roles and you'll see. Don't reveal me please. And if you're a doctor, protect me.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday, even if he flips town, will probably be grossly unhelpful from past experiences and even detrimental in many cases to the town.

*[VOTE LYNCH Friday]*

not solid, but good info lynch for a first day (night).


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

azn can you repost your hint?


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Friday, even if he flips town, will probably be grossly unhelpful from past experiences and even detrimental in many cases to the town.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Friday]*
> 
> not solid, but good info lynch for a first day (night).



Dude, wtf? 

*[VOTE LYNCH ENTERTHETAO]*

Hell no.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> azn can you repost your hint?



Don't bother. Azn is town. I can tell what she's hinting. It would be impossible to fake-claim and a pretty bold role to claim and let's just say azn's not sm- er not the type to play gambits.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not the kind to play gambits? But I bet 200,000,000? on that liar game xD well actually that was more of "there's no way I can lose if I bet this high "


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum to me is a more worthwhile vote. Guys activity is low compared to his recent town games as per his low-profile meta.

His first post was vote lynch Cubey because Cubey..
His second and third posts were about him not understanding the rules and having to go over them and finding the switch.
His fourth post was a simple vote lynch fokers.

Low profile and minimal activity? Check
Irrelevant posts prepared to not arouse suspicion? Check
Hop late on large bandwagon? Check
Platinum mafia meta? Check

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*

He's worth checking and a no lynch simply won't achieve anything.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

I read the role, so I understand 

I'm voting for ETT for judging me because he hasn't played in months.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2011)

That sounds good to me, shin. 

*[vote lynch platinum]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

A couple of invislurkers have come and gone multiple times without even responding to this attempt to lynch. That just makes Plat look more mafia.


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm one one those invisilurkers 

I was going to hop on that wagon and say "IIRC plat has never been day1 lynched"
but that would make me look suspicious


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *One of the Nine has Fallen*
> 
> 
> 
> *fokers13 (Ringwraith)* has been modkilled for role revealing



Woke up. Found the game is active. Scrolled through all this bullshit, and to my surprise someone has already failed! lol wraiths, what a bunch of bafoons!


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

Just because fokers is a dumbass it doesn't mean the other wraiths are


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobito said:


> Just because fokers is a dumbass it doesn't mean the other wraiths are



They shouldn't have let him slip his tongue! If one fails, they all fail!


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't forget that someone has to keep track of all these votes, guys 
Tallying them up now.



Friday said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH TEMPEST PHANTOM]*
> 
> An action when she logs on. Very suspicious.



Yes, considering it was a town action. Very suspicious indeed. And let's not forget the post where he tells us he wants to play serious and then proceeds to RNG vote.

Idn why everyone's letting Friday off so easily. I trust Shin and Trib's judgment and maybe they're seeing something I don't see but there's a lot about his posts that don't sit right with me.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Mauhur is town?

Just saw their win condition. Well I hope they don't outnumber us.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Isengard is like a separate town that can work with Mordor town but screw you over if they  felt like it.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Bel, when I die to night, it's your fault  

I am masons w/ someone. Now look at the role list.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 17, 2011)

I've always known what you're hinting, you made it clear enough even in that first post where you said you weren't going to bother hinting. But at the same time, there's so much about your posts that says you're scum that I can't bring myself to believe it. Though at this point I think you're most likely to be indie :/


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> They shouldn't have let him slip his tongue! If one fails, they all fail!



Saying this when you've failed to read the role list yourself. Smh. 

You'd know that the wraiths would not know eachother on day one and even if they did then answer this question: Would it be worth them pretty much revealing themselves for the sake of one already under so much spotlight? 

I must have caught something from rofl. Busy lecturing people.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I've always known what you're hinting, you made it clear enough even in that first post where you said you weren't going to bother hinting. But at the same time, there's so much about your posts that says you're scum that I can't bring myself to believe it. Though at this point I think you're most likely to be indie :/



If I had a killing role, I would kill you. Actually, I'm gonna go for you if you aren't killed tonight.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Again. Platinum lynch is finding a hard way down people's throats but fokers took off at light speed and even Friday's has had more support.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I must have caught something from rofl. Busy lecturing people.



Tell me about it... 
You'd think that you would get used to people not reading the role list, the OP in general and the thread,but, sadly, you don't.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH PLATINUM]*

Not sold on this.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Fair enough. But let's see what happens.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 17, 2011)

Works for me, now we can find out whether it's an empty threat.

Seeing as we'll know if Friday's scum soon enough anyhow, how sure are you on this Platinum thing Shin?


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Saying this when you've failed to read the role list yourself. Smh.
> 
> You'd know that the wraiths would not know eachother on day one and even if they did then answer this question: Would it be worth them pretty much revealing themselves for the sake of one already under so much spotlight?
> 
> I must have caught something from rofl. Busy lecturing people.



Why are you saying this?

 Oh my goodness! Oh my goodness! It's best to force them out, don't give them more of a reason to hide in the shadows. Let them target others now that one has fallen. Put them under pressure! It's mind games son! Mind Games! And you're killing it!


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

There are two many Goobs lurking right now! 

Belphegoob, Gooba Moon, Tgoobaki!

Speak!


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 17, 2011)

The wraiths are town, go read the roles


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> There are two many Goobs lurking right now!
> 
> Belphegoob, Gooba Moon, Tgoobaki!
> 
> Speak!



About what?

Nothing needs to be said so why post D:


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> The wraiths are town, go read the roles



Why the hell are wraiths town?





Tgoobaki said:


> About what?
> 
> Nothing needs to be said so why post D:



I don't know I'm bored. The activity only starts in these games when I'm asleep.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> Why the hell are wraiths town?


Because they are. Go read the fucking role list ffs.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> *Why the hell are wraiths town?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



inb4 LOL SCUMSLIP VOTE HEEM/HER/IT


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> Why are you saying this?
> 
> Oh my goodness! Oh my goodness! It's best to force them out, don't give them more of a reason to hide in the shadows. Let them target others now that one has fallen. Put them under pressure! It's mind games son! Mind Games! And you're killing it!



Huh? 

You know the wraiths are townies right?.....right?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> There are two many Goobs lurking right now!
> 
> Belphegoob, Gooba Moon, Tgoobaki!
> 
> Speak!



POSTING IS ANNOYING GODDAMMIT


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait...

The ones in Green are mafia?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> Wait...
> 
> The ones in Green are mafia?



Evil humies are the minority.

Therefore

Evil humies are mafia >;[


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Evil humies are the minority.
> 
> Therefore
> 
> Evil humies are mafia >;[



Fuck my life.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> Fuck my life.



Stop trolling or we'll have to fokerswagon you .__.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> inb4 LOL SCUMSLIP VOTE HEEM/HER/IT



Stop supporting stupidity. 

It's everyone's responsibility to read the rules and understand the roles in order to better play the game and think about what they say. Any person that makes that mistake is worth grilling especially if they're not aware that they might be mafia. 

If he really wonders why the wraiths are mafia there is a very good chance he's convinced that he's town. It's the way it works.


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Stop trolling or we'll have to fokerswagon you .__.



Haha, sorry. Just having fun here. I'll stop. Serious Mafia game is serious.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Stop supporting stupidity.
> 
> It's everyone's responsibility to read the rules and understand the roles in order to better play the game and think about what they say. Any person that makes that mistake is worth grilling especially if they're not aware that they might be mafia.
> 
> If he really wonders why the wraiths are mafia there is a very good chance he's convinced that he's town. It's the way it works.



He wonders why the wraiths are town, not mafia.

As for supporting stupidity, from what I've seen, my 'support' isn't going to make much of a difference, nor is you not supporting it.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 17, 2011)

Smh Distance. Anyways I should've been in bed hours ago, so doing that now. Night all <3

Votals: 25 is majority!
No Lynch – 14 (Maximo, Mihawk, Gei, Kaitou, Chicha, Legend, Thdyingbreed, SBW, Cokie, Shark Skin, Toreno, Cubey, Darth, Nois)
Fokers – 6 (Eternal, Tgoobaki, DanE, Gooba Moon, Fire Bolt, Quinn)
Friday – 5 (Bel, BL, Goobito, Tgoobaki, ETT)
Platinum – 3 (Shin, Azn, Friday)
Cubey – 2 (Platinum, Tempest)
Maximo – 2 (>.>, Trib)
Mihawk – 1 (Federer)
Rafa – 1 (Mei Lin)
Eternal – 1 (Rafa)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Azn – 1 (FakePeace)


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Hey I think rafaella is that role belphegor thought I was, the one where u got to insult people !


well whoopdie frickin doo, sherlock award goes to azn



Goobito said:


> I was going to stop playing for a while but then I saw efg join so I decided to join and you want to take him out already?


i have my reasons for voting ef
also, please dont be a senseless whore and quote my posts



Distance said:


> Why are you saying this?
> 
> Oh my goodness! Oh my goodness! It's best to force them out, don't give them more of a reason to hide in the shadows. Let them target others now that one has fallen. Put them under pressure! It's mind games son! Mind Games! And you're killing it!


lol you need to read the role list


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

rafaella said:


> lol you need to read the role list



Trust me. I have now.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

< tempted to mention he who must not be named

>.>


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

>.> said:


> < tempted to mention he who must not be named
> 
> >.>



Hm.... you mean raf? /dick

Also my name is on that vote total list twice, so fokers only has 5 votes~


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

who might that be rofl?



Distance said:


> Trust me. I have now.


oh thats good 
now hows about putting that knowledge to work before i mistake you for an idiot


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

rafaella said:


> who might that be rofl?
> 
> 
> oh thats good
> now hows about putting that knowledge to work before i mistake you for an idiot



mistaking me for an idiot would be quite an idiotic thing to do. but nonetheless I must now go to find these stanking mafia. got my eyes on you rafaella.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Hm.... you mean raf? /dick
> 
> Also my name is on that vote total list twice, so fokers only has 5 votes~



I'll be taking over the vote count for now, it has been noted


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

I have believed Tsubaki to be town since the game started and probably still do so I won't pursue this but this scenario should not fade as a very real possibility.



Distance said:


> Fuck my life.



Slip.



Tgoobaki said:


> Stop trolling or we'll have to fokerswagon you .__.



Save.



Distance said:


> Haha, sorry. Just having fun here. I'll stop. Serious Mafia game is serious.



Comeback.

Just saiyan.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

rafaella said:


> who might that be rofl?



You, of course. 
Is there anyone else here who doesn't want to be named ?


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Comeback.
> 
> Just saiyan.



Maybe, but put me on the suspect list then.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I have believed Tsubaki to be town since the game started and probably still do so I won't pursue this but this scenario should not fade as a very real possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwaha~

I posted that because it's annoying to start wagons off of such mistakes/jokes.

Especially when shit happens such as earlier.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Platinum to me is a more worthwhile vote. Guys activity is low compared to his recent town games as per his low-profile meta.
> 
> His first post was vote lynch Cubey because Cubey..
> His second and third posts were about him not understanding the rules and having to go over them and finding the switch.
> ...



I know none of you give a darn but uh yeah it was my sister's birthday yesterday.

And I wasn't going to spend it scum hunting and posting like a fucking homo .


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Hm.... you mean raf? /dick
> 
> Also my name is on that vote total list twice, so fokers only has 5 votes~


very cute dear, now go do something useful with yourself



Distance said:


> mistaking me for an idiot would be quite an idiotic thing to do. but nonetheless I must now go to find these stanking mafia. got my eyes on you rafaella.


it appears i've made no mistake in doing so though  cause you are apparently an idiot 



>.> said:


> You, of course.
> Is there anyone else here who doesn't want to be named ?


lets take a guess at who else would mind being named 
i'll leave you alone with this one for a few minutes cause i know you need the time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> A couple of invislurkers have come and gone multiple times without even responding to this attempt to lynch. That just makes Plat look more mafia.



L O fucking L.

A lot of invisifags not posting and that somehow makes ME more suspicious ?

Using lurking as a reason to lynch is the biggest fucking reach possible in a mafia game, especially using OTHER people lurking.


What a crock of shit.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 17, 2011)

alright lets see what happens if we put more pressure on Platinum
*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

Since I trusted a certain Azn and lifted my vote from friFri, imma go with the other hint
*[Vote lynch Plat]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes pile on the votes, follow the shitty wagon with horrible reasoning.

I want to see your tears of regret.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Because it's clearly suspicious that I don't post 24 hours a day every day of the week.

We all know it's impossible I might have SOMETHING TO ACTUALLY DO .

God I hate meta gaming.

"PLAT IS ONLY POSTING A LITTLE THAT'S HIS MAFIA META AFLKJADFLJALSFDJKASLFKJ!!!!!"


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> horrible reasoning.



Yeah... I'm inclined to agree with this.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

If it's any consolation to you, I'm not voting you because you've posted little. I'm the last person to ever do that, unless I notice it being actually suspicios in some way.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm just voting for you platinum because i want to see your reaction not because your not posting much
i mean for fuck sake i'm posting less than you
and to tell you the truth you freaking out because people are voting for you is making you look scummy


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Reasons i'm getting lynched

1. Because I voted to lynch cubey day one, because cubey. (Which I do every game he is in )
2. Meta Claiming in Day one  (Nevermind the fact that arguably this hasn't been my meta in months, just look at any recent game i've been scum in.)
3. Because OTHER PEOPLE LURK (Yeah....)




Cokie the Clown said:


> i
> and to tell you the truth you freaking out because people are voting for you is making you look scummy



Defending myself /= freaking out.

And this is exactly what they said in the dc/marvel mafia too and how did that turn out for them ?


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And this is exactly what they said in the dc/marvel mafia too and how did that turn out for them ?



i don't know i haven't been playing mafia that long and wasn't in that game


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, Plat's not really freaking out. Fokers flipped out and suicide bombed... Plat's just not a lamb that tries to defend himself without any fight.

I understand his dissatisfaction with arguments like 'little posting'


----------



## Mastic (Aug 17, 2011)

Shit just gettin on and definitely not reading 30 pages...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Shit just gettin on and definitely not reading 30 pages...



Then ask for a replacement. 
smh people not bothering to do anything. Ffs.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 17, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Shit just gettin on and definitely not reading 30 pages...



most of it is focker's spam anyway:ho


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> most of it is focker's spam anyway:ho



It's still sufficient to fish for other people


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> most of it is focker's *spam* anyway




 
  
   ​


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> I understand his dissatisfaction with arguments like 'little posting'



I could understand if this was like the 4th or 5th day phase and then using that as a reason... but day one ?


----------



## Mastic (Aug 17, 2011)

lolfokers. 

Sooo Im guessing since no lynch is leading the votes, nothing has really happened and RNG is the best way to go 

*[VOTE Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Rage beats apathy any day of the week. So then what do people think? 

As I said before this is application of pressure. I haven't said he must be killed but I do think it was worth it to pressurize Plat for a reaction. I'm now just gonna think for a bit on what has been posted. 
You may hate the reasons but they wouldn't make him any less mafia if he Is.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

i want to lynch ef
inb4 but he hasn't played in so long/bawwwww
grow a pair and lynch him


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You may hate the reasons but they wouldn't make him any less mafia if he Is.



You're using his meta as reasoning, but it's based on his activity for 1/3rd of a phase lol.
Usually, one would base it on several phases, you know.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I could understand if this was like the 4th or 5th day phase and then using that as a reason... but day one ?



That's why I'm discarding that argument entirely atm. I mean, I woke up when the thread was 13 pages in myself.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You may hate the reasons but they wouldn't make him any less mafia if he Is.



Not really .

As others have said you are trying to extrapolate my old meta based on about half of a day phase .


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Since I trusted a certain Azn and lifted my vote from friFri, imma go with the other hint
> *[Vote lynch Plat]*



Frifri?

so gb is your dupe?


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

This is gonna be my last vote for the phase

*[VOTE LYNCH BLACKLUSTERSEPH004]*

For the simple fact that he came in, voted, and left.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> This is gonna be my last vote for the phase
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH BLACKLUSTERSEPH004]*
> 
> For the simple fact that he came in, voted, and left.



Why him and not one of the other 8~12 that did the same ?


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Because he voted for me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> Because he voted for me


----------



## BVB (Aug 17, 2011)

Heya, 

so I see nothing interesting has happenend.

I don't really see how that Plat bandwagon is reasonable


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> Because he voted for me



He did ? That bastard. 


>.>


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Not really .
> 
> As others have said you are trying to extrapolate my old meta based on about half of a day phase .



Yes. That is a fair argument.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> Frifri?
> 
> so gb is your dupe?



No he's not,

Anyways I still have to go read up on what has happened


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

>.> said:


> He did ? That bastard.
> 
> 
> >.>





iknorite


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Again. Platinum lynch is finding a hard way down people's throats but fokers took off at light speed and even Friday's has had more support.


I'm missing your point tbh.


Friday said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH PLATINUM]*
> 
> Not sold on this.


me neither


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Fair enough. But let's see what happens.


yep


>.> said:


> Because they are. Go read the fucking role list ffs.


ohh you just got served


Tgoobaki said:


> Stop trolling or we'll have to fokerswagon you .__.


do it, I dare you


>.> said:


> < tempted to mention he who must not be named
> 
> >.>


Greenbeast



Cokie the Clown said:


> alright lets see what happens if we put more pressure on Platinum
> *[Vote Lynch Platinum]*



Cookie is scum, he always is.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

hiya dickweeds
you wouldn't mind voting for ef would you?


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

who is ef?'


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

rafaella whats your role?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

eternal failgoob
these name changes are stupid as fuck btw


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 17, 2011)

how did i know you would call me scum gb?


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

oh.. Has he even made a post yet?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> rafaella whats your role?



take a guess, if you cant figure it out then you're really stupid as all fuck


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Fuck you raf


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> oh.. Has he even made a post yet?



yeah he's made  post so far



Friday said:


> Fuck you raf


fist yourself you whore


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> how did i know you would call me scum gb?


just admit it


rafaella said:


> take a guess, if you cant figure it out then you're really stupid as all fuck


rafaella what color is your hair


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> just admit it
> 
> rafaella what color is your hair




your mother should have thrown you away and kept the stork
maybe then i would be getting somewhere


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> Frifri?
> 
> so gb is your dupe?



I just like you sweet heart


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

rafaella said:


> yeah he's made  post so far
> 
> 
> fist yourself you whore



What a scummy post


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

rafaella who do you think is scum?


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> I just like you sweet heart



You're just a tease ;_;


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> You're just a tease ;_;



You break my heart

Then again, I am a tease a bit, I guess


----------



## Hawk (Aug 17, 2011)

YOU'RE ALL TRAPS TO ME


----------



## Quinn (Aug 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TGOOBAKI]*

I just don't see how you can be so adamantly defending people on day one, especially people who look like they could actually be making Mafia slips.

I'm not sure about Plat, I think he would be reacting differently to this lynch if he was Mafia.

Distance is looking Mafia but he could just be another Fokers, that's certainly no reason to ignore what he said though.

And no matter how much aiya wants Fail dead, there just isn't enough on him. However, I wouldn't mind pressuring him to see how he reacts.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> YOU'RE ALL TRAPS TO ME


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Quinn said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH TGOOBAKI]*
> 
> I just don't see how you can be so adamantly defending people on day one, especially people who look like they could actually be making Mafia slips.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call short comments adamantly defending them, but whatever, lynch a town.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> What a scummy post


i have my reasons is all i'll say
he wont get lynched though so dont worry about losing a scum buddy 
now stop being an idiot



Greenbeast said:


> rafaella who do you think is scum?


at the moment ef and anyone idiotic enough to keep posting my name are all scum
that means you need to die and soon gb 
i have a noose to help you out


----------



## Quinn (Aug 17, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> I wouldn't call short comments adamantly defending them, but whatever, lynch a town.


Outstanding defence.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Rafaella do you think Nois is scum?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Tgoobaki]
*
I'll get you next time cookie


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Rafaella do you think Nois is scum?



I was confirmed as town already


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Outstanding defence.



Well, to put it bluntly, your reason for lynching me wasn't really worth the effort.

If you want to lynch a town then go ahead.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> I was confirmed as town already



I want to hear Rafaella's answer


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Rafaella do you think Nois is scum?



are you even reading a thing i'm posting?
ffs, its like i'm wasting my time typing out this shit while dealing with someone who has the attention span of a lightning bolt -_-
no i dont think nois is scum
dont quote this
dont type out rafaella/Rafaella/raf/rafael/rafa/any other variation of this username


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

village idiot gb said:


> I want to hear Rafaella's answer






k, you see that name you typed out there



> Rafaella


^ this one right here

dont type it in this game or i'll just have to refer to you as an idiot from now on

also, you'll see that that post was made by village idiot gb
if your gonna quote me then just change the name so i dont have to reply


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

okay I'll stop raf


----------



## Quinn (Aug 17, 2011)

Doing this may seem hilarious but it only increases spam and, even worse than that, will most probably distract a very good player from the actual game because they're focusing on just looking for their name and insulting people.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> okay I'll stop raf



-__-

Rly?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Doing this may seem hilarious but it only increases spam and, even worse than that, will most probably distract a very good player from the actual game because they're focusing on just looking for their name and insulting people.



You're not looking at it through the right point of view.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, unfortunately, I'm not mentally retarded.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Well fortunately I'm not either


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Greenbeast make yourself useful and leave that chick alone.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm already making myself useful...you guys just don't know it yet


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> okay I'll stop raf



if i had a kill you would be dead already


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay I'm going to do some scumhunting so I'll leave you alone for now...


----------



## Hawk (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Greenbeast make yourself useful and leave that *chick *alone.



????? 

I SEE NO WOMEN HERE SON.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> ?????



lmao I didn't catch that

hahah


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> ?????
> 
> I SEE NO WOMEN HERE SON.



Reporting in Typhy-Kyun~


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> ?????
> 
> I SEE NO WOMEN HERE SON.



That was meant as a joke for aiyanah.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2011)

Any leads yet? I just checked this thread and it's another spamfest


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

I think cubey might be scum

He's not posting like he usually does...or is it just me?


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2011)

I already told you guys my suspects. Eternal Goob, DanE, and TDB. I'll press them, but no one else seems to be doing shit tbh. This thread is like a convo thread.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

once again, after reading back, nothing


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> That was meant as a joke for aiyanah.


this is doing it right
hell fucking yeah 



Cubey said:


> I already told you guys my suspects. Eternal Goob, DanE, and TDB. I'll press them, but no one else seems to be doing shit tbh. This thread is like a convo thread.


i want to press fail, but that requires him to be active
the rest i'm not sure about, i would have to reread this phase once its done cause some mongrels forced me to look for posts with my name in them -_-


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2011)

This phase is just a nightmare. I'm not looking for any clues 

Let the no lynch wagon roll for now and tomorrow I will start fresh, hopefully there's no spam.


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Well it's never too late for someone to slip again.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 17, 2011)

How long is left for this phase?


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

eternity


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 17, 2011)

34 pages of things I missed.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

about 2 and half hours left in the phase, current vote count

Votals: 25 is majority!
No Lynch – 13 (Maximo, Mihawk, Gei, Kaitou, Chicha, Legend, Thdyingbreed, SBW, Shark Skin, Toreno, Cubey, Darth, Distance)
Fokers – 4 (Eternal, DanE, Gooba Moon, Fire Bolt)
Friday – 5 (Bel, BL, Goobito, Tgoobaki, ETT)
Platinum – 4 (Shin, Azn, Cokie the Clown, Nois)
Cubey – 2 (Platinum, Tempest)
Maximo – 2 (>.>, Trib)
Mihawk – 1 (Federer)
Rafa – 1 (Mei Lin)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Azn – 1 (FakePeace)
Toreno - 1 (Mastic)
Blacklusterseph004 - (Friday)
Tgoobaki - 1 (Quinn)
Sphyer - 2 (Sphyer, Rafaella)


----------



## DanE (Aug 17, 2011)

?? Didn't I already vote no lynch, ah wait I get it 

*[Change Vote No Lynch] *


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll be out the rest of the day. Peace.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 17, 2011)

*[change vote no lynch]*
lets get this phase done with
we arn't getting anywere


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2011)

And this game started already...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

We can't really complain that we're getting nowhere when nobody is willing to do anything. People are just expecting something to happen and react to it. Communicate as well and let everybody know what's on your mind. There won't always be a fokers incident to stir things up.

Come aiyanah. Let's get rid of EF.

*[Vote Lynch Eternal Goob]*

Just a question. How do any of you feel about the two independents? Are they town threats? Would they be worth getting rid of?


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2011)

Could someone give me a quick rundown while I catch up?


----------



## On and On (Aug 17, 2011)

posting to avoid modkill


----------



## On and On (Aug 17, 2011)

second post to avoid modkill

*[vote On and On]*

today's my first day of school and i'm literally about to go out the door, sorry :/


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 17, 2011)

People are no lynching?

That's no fun


----------



## Toreno (Aug 17, 2011)

No lynch is the way to go right now


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 17, 2011)

zz Its going to be over soon, going to be a no lynch, may aswell change my vote.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> We can't really complain that we're getting nowhere when nobody is willing to do anything. People are just expecting something to happen and react to it. Communicate as well and let everybody know what's on your mind. There won't always be a fokers incident to stir things up.
> 
> Come aiyanah. Let's get rid of EF.
> 
> ...



i actually really wanted this to happen
but meh i guess this leaves us options for his flip later on
i cant believe none of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) want to lynch ef, i'm gonna guess for now that he's town


----------



## Hawk (Aug 17, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH] 
*
FUCK MAN I'D RATHER LYNCH SOMEONE


----------



## Quinn (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't want a no lynch to happen, because it's just a waste.


----------



## DanE (Aug 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> We can't really complain that we're getting nowhere when nobody is willing to do anything. People are just expecting something to happen and react to it. Communicate as well and let everybody know what's on your mind. There won't always be a fokers incident to stir things up.
> 
> Come aiyanah. Let's get rid of EF.
> 
> ...



Town hasn't started a plan yet, we just got lucky with Sam anyway so I agree with you. 

I will give my opinion of what we must do with the fell creatures and independent. 

*Fell creatures*

*1.Barrow-Wight:* This is an enemy since he cant target the fellowship.  He can form a potential cult if not stopped, good thing if he is dead all other Wights will die. Very High threat 

_Tactic he might use:_ He wont attack yet since he is waiting for fellowship to die so hes percentile of hitting mafia is lower.  After Sam dies he might make a move.

*2.Durin's Bane (Balrog)*: Unless he is disturb he is no threat, but he might be in the future.  Possible Threat 

_Tactic he might use:_ This guys want to get hit, so he wont be trying to blend in he wants to stand out so people would attack him but at the same time not look so scummy they would lynch him. 

*3.Shelob:* Although it helped us this time, she has to eat every night or she will die, so the chances she eats a towny next time is high, still it did us good this time. Threat 

_Tactic she might use:_ Eat people, she cant stall or do anything else. 

*4.Watcher in the Water:* Doesn't seem like a big treat to town, is not obligated to role block and it being alive wont hurt Town at all, but  lets not take our eyes of it. Low Threat 

_Tactic he may use:_ Nothing for now, if he feels he is being threaten he will role block. 

*Independent:*

*1.Gollum:* He doesn't seem to be threat to Town unless joins either Frodo or Shelob. He is actually more threat to fellowship, since he can feed Frodo to Shelob. Still if he joins shelob he has to feed her people and his goal is to take the Ring which belongs to Sauron.  Low threat

_Tactic he may use:_ Wait some time until he has a clue of who is who and track them.

*2.Denethor: Steward of Gondor:* He can communicate with Sauron so he isn't as unknowns as other Independents.  More threat to Fellowship since he also wants to kill Frodo and again still threat because he wants to destroy the ring. Low Threat 

_Tactic he may use:_ At first I think he will be communicating with Sauron.  

well I hope this helped town whether it be Mordor or Isengard.

Ill analyze Fellowship roles later.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Internet be dead at the moment so I don't think I'll be able to put the vote count up right away but no lynch is by far the majority atm


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah thanks for answering the question DanE. Good analysis for now. +reps


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm mafia

Or am I not?


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I know none of you give a darn but uh yeah it was my sister's birthday yesterday.
> 
> And I wasn't going to spend it scum hunting and posting like a fucking homo .


Happy belated birthday Cubey 



aiyanah said:


> i want to lynch ef
> inb4 but he hasn't played in so long/bawwwww
> grow a pair and lynch him






Sphyer said:


> I'm mafia
> 
> Or am I not?


*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I'm mafia
> 
> Or am I not?



That Sun-Ken Rock avatar and sig makes me suspect you as Mafia!


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Quinn (Aug 17, 2011)

Fail has been active, just not in this thread.

Either he's not been keeping up or he's just ignoring the accusations to avoid bringing more attention to himself.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Alright I'm ending the phase everyone, [no lynch] was the majority.  I'll put up the vote count later unless belphegoob does it.

Also I'm feeling generous so those who didn't meet posting requirements this phase will just be warned.

Also there will be a slight modification to Legolas' role since I originally had something there for him but then forgot to put it in, last time I start a game after I've been awake for 24 hours -_-

Stay tuned to see who mafia killed this night


----------



## Sito (Aug 17, 2011)

no lynch


----------



## DanE (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah is better to no lynch, we still have no idea of who is who yet, next night phase will start new.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2011)

*SILENT DAWN*

*DanE (???)* has been killed by *(???)*

*Day Phase Begins*

Remember no posting and to send in those day actions to me if you have any.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 17, 2011)

Belphegoob > Friday
Tribulation > Maximo
Darth > No Lynch
Legend > Fokers > No Lynch
Ishamael
Geijutsu > Fokers > No Lynch
Friday > Fokers > Legend > Tempest > No Lynch > Goobito > ETT > Platinum > BL
SonnyBillWilliams > Fokers > No Lynch
blacklusterseph004 > Friday
AznKuchikiChick > Fokers > Platinum
>.> > GB > Fokers > Maximo
Thdyingbreed > Fokers > No Lynch
Eternal Goob > Fokers
Awesome
G. Hawke
rafaella > Fokers > No Lynch > Eternal > Sphyer
The_Unforgiven
Dracule Mihawk > No Lynch
Marco
Cubey > Friday > No Lynch
Platinum > Cubey > Fokers
Goobito > Maximo > Friday > Sphyer
Tempest Phantom > Mihawk > Cubey
Chicharito > Fokers > No Lynch
Shin - Zangetsu > Mihawk > No Lynch > Platinum > Eternal
Sphyer > Sphyer
On and On > On and On
EnterTheTao > Friday
Mei Lin > Rafa
Distance > No Lynch > Sphyer
Cokie the Clown > No Lynch > Platinum > No Lynch
Gooba Moon > Fokers > No Lynch
DanE > Fokers > No Lynch
Mastic > Toreno
Chooba
FakePeace > Azn
Federer > Mihawk
Baroxio
Shark Skin > Fokers > No Lynch
Fokers13 > Rafa > GB > Fokers > GB
Maximo > Fokers > No Lynch
Nois > Friday > No Lynch > Platinum
Kaitou > Fokers > No Lynch
Tgoobaki > Fokers > Friday > No Lynch
Quinn > Fokers > Tgoobaki
Greenbeast > Cokie > GB > Fokers > Cokie > Tgoobaki
Toreno > No Lynch
Butō Rengoob
Fire Bolt > Fokers

I hope Mystic brings down the modhammer for all these lazy absentees next phase


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 18, 2011)

*Day Phase 1: Of Trolls and Spiders*

​
*Moria Cave Troll* has killed *Gimbatulash (Darth)*

*Shelob* has devoured *Samwise Gamgee (EnterTheTao) *

*Aragorn* has killed *??? (Friday)*

*Night Phase Begins*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 18, 2011)

Nooo Friday is gone


----------



## Friday (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck you Bel. It's all your fault.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 18, 2011)

THAT'S ONE UGLEH MOTHAFUCKA


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2011)

i agree


----------



## Saturday (Aug 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Belphegoob]*


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Lmao, what an ugly friend right there. xD


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2011)

What's this about accusations against me?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 18, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

*Shelob Strikes Again*

*Shelob* has role-blocked *Gothmog*



*Two for Nine*



*Khamul* has located one of the nine.  They won't be able to [Investigate] until they find another.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

lol who would roleblock Gothmog? his role doesnt even do anything lol



Gothmog: Lieutenant of Morgul:
*[Leader of Sauron’s Armies] (Active/Passive):* He knows the identities of all orcs, uruks, and trolls under Sauron’s direct service. However he is not allowed to communicate with any of them directly. Every other day phase (starting the second day phase) he may send a message to the GM that will be conveyed to these orcs, uruks, and trolls that will be sent out at the beginning of the following night phase. He is not allowed to role reveal his or anyone else’s role.



lol, not now, anyways.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

God, my net was down a day or 2 and now I am so behind.

Dammit. *starts reading from beginning*


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

that kept him from messaging us, that could be very helpful in weeding out scum


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> that kept him from messaging us, that could be very helpful in weeding out scum



lol he cant even message them till the second day phase, lololol. thats why i said, what a waste.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> that kept him from messaging *us*, that could be very helpful in weeding out scum



*[vote lynch Legend]*


lol! wow what a slip

you're talking as if you're one of the orcs, uruks, or trolls that can be messaged by Gothmog.

But im pretty sure you're not one of them 


So what. Are you trying to act as if you're one of them? Lol. Cuz you aint!



I suggest we all lynch this guy.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

It's like he's trying to blend in with them. Gee, now why would someone try to blend in if they where not from outside? I highly doubt he's town.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

you do know red is town right or are you she-fokers?


----------



## Sito (Aug 19, 2011)

she fokers 

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*
scum


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Are you an idiot? You're not fooling anybody, especially me.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

you just are mad i didnt do your questionaire


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Are you an idiot? You're not fooling anybody, especially me.



trust me you are the 2nd most easiest people here, oh my dear queen of derpness


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Whatever, you're the one making yourself more obvious scum. Did you even bother to read my posts correctly? I don't like being misinterpreted. 

Just stop while you're at it, you've done more than enough to confirm that you are not town.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Its like im talking to a girl GB (no offense bro)



i just cant take you seriously


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Take me seriously or not, I dont care what someone so blind as you says about anybody when you cant even see. 



You're not an uruk, orc, or troll. 

You said "that kept him from messaging *us*, that could be very helpful in weeding out scum"

You referred to yourself as if you yourself are an orc, uruk, or troll. But you are not.

And not only that, you didnt even bother to realize that he couldn't be roleblocked since he can't even use that messaging ability until the second dayphase. The first one just passed.

Or do you not even know that this is the night phase right now? Did you even read the rules and roles?



Whatever. Keep talking, scum.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

or did you realize that mystic switched things around

sooo we dunno if its this phase or the next one either way its not positive


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

No, right now, as im posting, its the night phase. Do you know that? LOL


----------



## Saturday (Aug 19, 2011)

How is Azn like a girl me?


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Mystic, I can PM people when phase opens if you want.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

She-Fokers said:


> No, right now, as im posting, its the night phase. Do you know that? LOL


Well DURRHURR did you know DURRHURR that Mystic DURRHURR wasnt sure with what to the start the game off with DURRHURR the dayphase DURRHURR  or the nightphase DURRHURR things DURRHURR got switched upDURRHURR


Greenbeast said:


> How is Azn like a girl me?



baseless accusations, grasping at straws, you've gotten better, her not so much, the rust of not being wanted ruined her scumdar that was broken in the 1st place


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

so anyways guys as legend is acting like a little drama queeng


vote for him

he's mafia as fuck

he hasn't even defended himself, either. he just keeps insulting me as if he ignored all his accusations. lol


so yeah

vote to lynch him, guys!


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

I do agree about Legend though. Hold on.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Bandwagon *[Vote Lynch Legend]* for now.

Still behind, so I'll just see how this pans out.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

What is there to defend, your accusations our horribly wrong your scumslip find was shitty, im not into LoTR, but im 99.9 % sure town is made of non-humans, and his ability is to known who all the non humans are except indies, and seeings as that im a townie i think that effects US, another player can back up my alliance


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> that kept him from messaging us, that could be very helpful in weeding out scum





AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol he cant even message them till the second day phase, lololol. thats why i said, what a waste.





AznKuchikiChick said:


> *[vote lynch Legend]*
> 
> 
> lol! wow what a slip
> ...





AznKuchikiChick said:


> It's like he's trying to blend in with them. Gee, now why would someone try to blend in if they where not from outside? I highly doubt he's town.





Legend said:


> you do know red is town right or are you she-fokers?





AznKuchikiChick said:


> Are you an idiot? You're not fooling anybody, especially me.





Legend said:


> you just are mad i didnt do your questionaire





Legend said:


> trust me you are the 2nd most easiest people here, oh my dear queen of derpness





AznKuchikiChick said:


> Whatever, you're the one making yourself more obvious scum. Did you even bother to read my posts correctly? I don't like being misinterpreted.
> 
> Just stop while you're at it, you've done more than enough to confirm that you are not town.





Legend said:


> Its like im talking to a girl GB (no offense bro)
> 
> 
> 
> i just cant take you seriously





AznKuchikiChick said:


> Take me seriously or not, I dont care what someone so blind as you says about anybody when you cant even see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Legend said:


> or did you realize that mystic switched things around
> 
> sooo we dunno if its this phase or the next one either way its not positive





AznKuchikiChick said:


> No, right now, as im posting, its the night phase. Do you know that? LOL





Legend said:


> Well DURRHURR did you know DURRHURR that Mystic DURRHURR wasnt sure with what to the start the game off with DURRHURR the dayphase DURRHURR  or the nightphase DURRHURR things DURRHURR got switched upDURRHURR
> 
> 
> baseless accusations, grasping at straws, you've gotten better, her not so much, the rust of not being wanted ruined her scumdar that was broken in the 1st place



Legend, you didn't actually defend against her points, tbh. You kinda just strawman's around it by calling her derp. *Are you an orc, uruk, or troll?*


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Goobito said:


> she fokers
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Legend]*
> scum



Also this did not go unnoticed 
I wonder if Sito even knew what was going on when he bandwagoned


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

look at my last post it will clarify what i meant, i i wast insulting her because the crazy nut negged me


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2011)

I find G. Hawke bandwagoning on the lynch more sus than Legend himself 

Also we need a way to negotiate with Shelob and find her fellowship targets to eat or she'll end up eating town, her win condition is just eat 10 times and win so she can win with town

and dont think too much of azn's negs, she will neg you over nothing, I learned that on my previous mafia


----------



## Sito (Aug 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Also this did not go unnoticed
> I wonder if Sito even knew what was going on when he bandwagoned



I want legend to get lynched 

and stop using giogio 
inb4 you use giogio again -_-


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

That would be much appreciated Cubey, I'll let you know next time


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Alright, Mystic.



Legend said:


> look at my last post it will clarify what i meant, i i wast insulting her because the crazy nut negged me



Okay okay, yeah you're right.

Sito and Hawke on the other hand seemed rather sus with their bandwagon/leave posts.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

i just wiki'ed my character since im not into LoTR lore, but i am indeed not human, atleast not anymore, the 2nd in command can discern my identity


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> I find G. Hawke bandwagoning on the lynch more sus than Legend himself
> 
> Also we need a way to negotiate with Shelob and find her fellowship targets to eat or she'll end up eating town, her win condition is just eat 10 times and win so she can win with town
> 
> and dont think too much of azn's negs, she will neg you over nothing, I learned that on my previous mafia





I have not had the net a day or two at home, so I am trying to catch up to near 40 pages worth of posting.

So I just put in a vote for now, and my opinion will most probably change upon the moment I am up to speed. But of course, you are free to see it as you want.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## Sito (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm still here cubey 

Legend always acts up when he's accused scum so I'm willing to go for this wagon


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend, claiming to be a mason huh?


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

noo this is seriously annoyed legend, ive been negged soo much today its getting annoying, i wouldnt care if some crazy chick voted for me ill just try to be civil about it , 1 vote wont kill me, but whatevs


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend has hinted and defended himself for a baseless bandwagon.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

*King's Justice*

*Aragorn* has killed *???* (Shin - Zangetsu)


*Three Have Gathered*



Another Ringwraith has joined *Khamul*

They are now allowed to [Investigate] a target once per cycle.


*A Ghastly Guest*

*Barrow-Wight* has targeted  *Pippin* with [Hypnotic Gaze] but *Gandalf* shines a light all up in his face and kills him.

*Barrow-Wight* (The_Unforgiven) has died


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Made a mistake, adjusting


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *No Meat Tonight*
> 
> Mauhur was hungry and wasn't in the mood for bread.  He asked someone nearby for some meats, but his words were lost on the person and he he got no meats that day.
> 
> *Mauhur* uses [Stinkin' Maggoty Bread] on *[???]* but is ignored.



Can Mauhur tell us who he targetted? there's a chance the target's fellowship since most mordor and isengard characters (orc, trolls and uruk) prompt an action


----------



## Chibason (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

At least until I do a good read over.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't see how its a baseless wagon. He said he was "us" as in an orc, uruk, or troll. But I know he isnt one. So he's obviously trying to act like he is one. But he isn't.

Now why would any townie try to lie to blend in? None, really.


He must be mafia, or non-town.

Lol.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2011)

I believe that Legend is one of the masons.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you someone isnt a idiot here

i hinted who i was last night phase, the ironic part i did so protecting the idiot trying to get me lynched


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> What is there to defend, your accusations our horribly wrong your scumslip find was shitty, im not into LoTR, but im 99.9 % sure town is made of non-humans, and his ability is to known who all the non humans are except indies, and seeings as that im a townie i think that effects US, another player can back up my alliance





Legend said:


> i just wiki'ed my character since im not into LoTR lore, but i am indeed not human, atleast not anymore, the 2nd in command can discern my identity





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Three Have Gathered*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Azn


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe it was a slip he made then. Calling himself one of the orcs, uruks, and trolls when I know he isn't. 

Still, its pretty suspicious, to me, at least.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

dumbass is a dumbass is a dumbass


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Well i know 1 role Azn is not, but i do agree she's most likely town



hmm does this look like a clue who i was?


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Azn



Excuse me? What's this for? I'm not even related to any of the posts you quoted 

Can you explain it to me? 


And that lituenant doesn't know the role of all the town, just the orcs uruks and trolls. It's his fault if he thought he was one of em before saying he was when he isn't.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> hmm does this look like a clue who i was?



No, it doesnt.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

> Legend claims Ork/Troll
> Ringwraith gets recruited

Put it together now


----------



## On and On (Aug 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch legend]*

first time stepping in the game, going with that for now since apparently everyone else is


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

ill give time to read back before i facepalm


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> > Legend claims Ork/Troll
> > Ringwraith gets recruited
> 
> Put it together now



he claims an ork/uruc/troll, but he isnt one.

what does one of the nine have to do with any of it though?


----------



## Toreno (Aug 19, 2011)

So Legend avoided Azn's points and is suspect right now, hmm interesting developments here.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

i didnt avoid them and there were only 2 and i answered them


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> i didnt avoid them and there were only 2 and i answered them



lol no you avoided them and went to call me a derp and stupid ect. just because i negged you for calling me an idiot. yeah, real mature there. get mad, bitch.



you called yourself one of the uruks, orcs, and trolls.

but you're not. 

why did you call yourself one of "them["us"]" when you're not?


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Aug 19, 2011)

I make 0 posts, and still get killed off. What is so inherently untrustworthy about me 

/dead


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

actually you negged me when i called you she-fokers get that correct

i called you a idiot afterwards

and i answered them later, go through all of my posts, just try and prove im scum

like i said i thought all of town were monsters until i looked up the role on wiki then i hinted who i was

then look what happened next either im telling the truth or im magic


so im right, and hop of my nuts kthanx


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2011)

Can we not lynch Legend, he's one of the masons along with Cubey isn't he?


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

that would be best


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 19, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I make 0 posts, and still get killed off. What is so inherently untrustworthy about me
> 
> /dead



Lol, you died because you targeted a fellowship member, you weren't targeted for a kill.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 19, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I make 0 posts, and still get killed off. What is so inherently untrustworthy about me
> 
> /dead



Targeting a fellowship member was auto death for you, you have bad luck


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

@Friday: Seriously, all my fault? You aren't nearly as subtle as you think you are. Sorry for busting your balls on a wrong read, but there are ways to defend yourself without blatant rolehinting.

Legend is clearly town, get the votes off him. I think it'd be a good idea to press Maximo or Distance next.


----------



## Sito (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Gayjutsu]*

random and going to bed.


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> he claims an ork/uruc/troll, but he isnt one.
> 
> what does one of the nine have to do with any of it though?



He said the 2nd in command can discern his identity. He's still town, but you don't know his identity. That's how I read it.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Votals: 22 is majority!
Legend – 4 (Azn, G. Hawke, Chooba, O&O)
Bel – 1 (GB)
Gei – 1 (Goobito)

I have good cause to believe Gei is town as well


----------



## Sito (Aug 19, 2011)

Fine then bel 

*[Change Vote Lynch Maximo]*

You happy?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*

This is acceptable yes 

<3


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> actually you negged me when i called you she-fokers get that correct
> 
> i called you a idiot afterwards
> 
> ...



She-fokers idiot SAME THING IT'S OFFENSIVE AND RUDE SO I NEGGED YOU FOR IT DEAL WITH IT AND STOP BEING A RUDE LITTLE WHINY ASS 


*[change vote lynch no one ]*


happy now? fucking hell man.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

yes, yes i am happy now

You get a cookie


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, I could use a cookie.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Good now lets put this aside


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

Aragorn himself. You guys never get bored of this do you?
Now who'd wanna get rid of me this time?

Thanks for the game Mystic. I was gonna enjoy it. 

/dead


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 19, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I make 0 posts, and still get killed off. What is so inherently untrustworthy about me
> 
> /dead



its that you're a bloody bastard to find when you're mafia
so much of a bastard that people are forgoing letting you having a chance to convince us of any innocence you may or may not possess
but that's what makes the game fun yes?

and it seems the master has a word for you ingrates


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Lynch Maximo because he lacks HEart


i'm not sure which of you is the bigger idiot, but yeah, whatever 
*[vote lynch maximo]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

aiyanah is in this game? He's been too silent!! You must be scum like sphyer!!! smh!!! Normally as town you'd be scumhunting like crazy!!


----------



## Sito (Aug 19, 2011)

azn 

aiyanah never scum hunts 
and his role is a mystery to everyone, he could be mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 19, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> aiyanah is in this game? He's been too silent!! You must be scum like sphyer!!! smh!!! Normally as town you'd be scumhunting like crazy!!


look below vvvvvv



Goobito said:


> azn
> 
> aiyanah never scum hunts
> and his role is a mystery to everyone, he could be mafia



the only games i scumhunted in were the ones prior to the departed game
after that though i said fuck town and i go by the notion that all i need to do is find one mafia member to be useful to the town
after that though you can all go fuck yourselves cause no one follows me on any suspects and then phases later one of them is actually mafia
and then i'm like..


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

I always listened to you! My fellow heart nakama!!

Well fuck this shit too it ain't like I'm a part of the heart anymore and fuck my life and fuck my threads its like anything I say just HAS to be questioned all the damn fucking time stupid idiots


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2011)

If anyone sees this, don't lynch Legend, he's confirmed town.

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't feel like reading through.

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch Eternal Goob]*



SoulTaker said:


> I don't feel like reading through.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Maximo]*



lazy bastard


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

Continuing where I left of last nightphase...
*[VOTE LYNCH MAXIMO]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Omg Sauron 

Lynch on Maximo seems pretty safe now. I was thinking Maximo might be Shelob actually, so hopefully we can save Gothmog with this.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

i hope it works belph

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Seems, everyone are bent on this. Let's see what Max says about this
*[Vote lynch Maximo]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Well Sauron has [The Great Eye] and copchecks from Wormtongue through Saruman, so I've got high hopes. Maximo was acting pretty scummy last nightphase too so I'd be ok with pressuring him regardless, though obviously we don't want to put up an irreversible bandwagon before he can defend himself.

Anyone know when he usually comes online?


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

i think in a few hours


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Well Sauron has [The Great Eye] and copchecks from Wormtongue through Saruman, so I've got high hopes. Maximo was acting pretty scummy last nightphase too so I'd be ok with pressuring him regardless, though obviously we don't want to put up an irreversible bandwagon before he can defend himself.
> 
> Anyone know when he usually comes online?





Legend said:


> i think in a few hours



This.

I give him like ~4h to show up


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 19, 2011)

/obey Sauron

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Lamesauce, I'll be asleep by then. If that's when he wakes up, the Shelob thing doesn't really apply either. We should prolly start hunting for her, 9 votes is enough of a wagon for Maximo to wake up to anyways.

Votals: 22 is majority!
Maximo – 9 (Goobito, Bel, Rafa, Gei, SoulTaker, >.>, Legend, Nois, Tgoobaki)
Legend – 3 (G. Hawke, Chooba, O&O)
Bel – 1 (GB)
No Lynch - 1 (Azn)
Eternal – 1 (Cokie)


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, since it seems Legend is off the hook.

*[Change Vote Lynch Maximo]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2011)

It's alright to spread votes and not bandwagon a person to the point where they almost can't come back.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Damn, I need to be more active. No idea what's happening. Could someone link evidence for Maximo?


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Damn, I need to be more active. No idea what's happening. Could someone link evidence for Maximo?



anything about evidence on him is rather spread, so no link can be posted. you'd do best rereading the phases and see who's trystworthy and why.


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 19, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Damn, I need to be more active. No idea what's happening. Could someone link evidence for Maximo?



I don't think there is any evidence that's why I'm waiting for now.

*[Vote no lynch]*

This phase is going to be as long as those fucking lotr movies.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Great news !! Sam is pretty important role for the fellowship and I doubt they will randomly pick Shelob out of all of us .. one fellowship good-scum down



This is the post that made me think he was Shelob. Certain bits of phrasing he used, plus pumping up the importance of Shelob's kill when in reality Sam's role is fairly useless. His timezone might make that impossible though.

He also encouraged Fokers to get himself modkilled, which despite being kind of hilarious, was a pretty pro-scum thing to do. I think there was also something about him stalling to vote for Fokers, saying there was no way to find scum D1, voting Fokers anyways, and dropping off the wagon at the slightest bit of pressure. Gonna have to reread that part to be sure.

Also Sauron told us to lynch him.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2011)

It seems there was misunderstanding between Legend and Azn though none of them are mafia. Azn's role allows her to know some town roles which Legend isn't a part of. Legend using the word "us" was the caused of it.



Legend said:


> i just wiki'ed my character since im not into LoTR lore, but i am indeed not human, atleast not anymore, the 2nd in command can discern my identity



^This post just made Legend role obvious, he's clearly a town.

Anyway, I'm still suspicious of Tgoobaki. I don't know about Maximo but it seems his wagon is already gaining momentum. If he comes back and made a convincing argument, I would feel bad that a wagon would be irreversible while I'm offline to switch.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

I see you guys pushing for my lynch, can I ask why ? Seems like out of nothing 

I have a trick how to prove Im not of the good-scum .. just watch :

*I AM Gandalf the Grey*

.. now if that was true then Mysique Serenade would have to modkill me .. lets see what happens .. and yes, I will continuely claim every fellowship role ..


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

*I AM Frodo Baggins*


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> I see you guys pushing for my lynch, can I ask why ? Seems like out of nothing
> 
> I have a trick how to prove Im not of the good-scum .. just watch :
> 
> ...



Regardless of your role, any roleclaim is a modkill right? Unless there's a role that does that


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

*I AM Samwise Gamgee*


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

role revealing is a modkill .. not role claiming .. hence the hole in the system


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

*I AM Meriadoc Brandybuck*


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

*I AM Peregrin Took*


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

*I AM Legolas Thranduilion*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah it'd be troublesome if we make it impossible to change the wagon, here's prolly a good place to stop. I've worked out that the N2 Shelob action came in at 6:11 AM his time, so it's unlikely but still possible that he submitted it and then scarpered without posting. Tgoobaki was another of my Shelob candidates but seems pretty townish to me.

Votals: 22 is majority!
Maximo – 10 (Goobito, Bel, Rafa, Gei, SoulTaker, >.>, Legend, Nois, Tgoobaki, G. Hawke)
Legend – 2 (Chooba, O&O)
No Lynch – 2 (Azn, FakePeace)
Bel – 1 (GB)
Eternal – 1 (Cokie)
Toreno – 1 (BL)


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Uh, what the fuck Maximo


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

*I AM Gimli, Son of Gloin*


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 19, 2011)

This is stupid.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

*I AM Boromir II of the House of Hurin*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2011)

Not sure about how rules were being applied here but there's no specific rules whereas it stated that fakeclaiming isn't allowed. It's still up to Mystic how she'll enforce the rules.


*[Vote lynch Tgoobaki]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

wow maximo you just reached to a whole new level of lame


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Fakeclaiming seriously should be grounds for modkill, otherwise all of us could just do it and there wouldn't be a game anymore.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

OK here I have claimed every fellowship role .. if I was one of them then Im modkilled .. lets see if I will be .. in any case Im ready to be modkilled for this gimmick anyway .. Im just trying out if this would work

considering the rules it should be doable 

but yeah, maybe Im modkilled for doing this in the first place, regardless if Im town  

Im ready for anything


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> OK here I have claimed every fellowship role .. if I was one of them then Im modkilled .. lets see if I will be .. in any case Im ready to be modkilled for this gimmick anyway .. Im just trying out if this would work
> 
> considering the rules it should be doable
> 
> ...



we should just lynch you for being so lame


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

someone may think its lame or stupid but I say "what the heck, lets try it out"


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> we should just lynch you for being so lame



Considering my situation I personally think only mafia would stand out against this as it would mean there would be an easy yet controversial way of saving one selve from lynching ..


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

.. and you guys didnt answer my question before .. why are you lynching me again in the first place ?


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Not sure about how rules were being applied here but there's no specific rules whereas it stated that fakeclaiming isn't allowed. It's still up to Mystic how she'll enforce the rules.
> 
> 
> *[Vote lynch Tgoobaki]*



Fakeclaim is also a roleclaim is it not?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> .. and you guys didnt answer my question before .. why are you lynching me again in the first place ?



i don't know cause i'm not lynching you
but i want to do it now


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> Fakeclaim is also a roleclaim is it not?



There are games which specifically states that fakeclaiming itself is not allowed.
Let me see, there are games I played before.. notably my first one where roleclaiming isn't allowed but fakeclaiming is. There are also games I played before with no role revealing allowed but obvious trolling and joking of your role wouldn't get you modkill even if it's your real role.


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> There are games which specifically states that fakeclaiming itself is not allowed.
> Let me see, there are games I played before.. notably my first one where roleclaiming isn't allowed but fakeclaiming is. There are also games I played before with no role revealing allowed but obvious trolling and joking of your role wouldn't get you modkill even if it's your real role.



Ok, I can understand that, since fakeclaiming is an important game mehcanic here.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> i don't know cause i'm not lynching you
> but i want to do it now



Oh you know you wanted to do it as soon as you saw that my bandwagon was rolling away nicely right ?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm absolutely against this because it not only ruins the game for providing us an automatic way to win, but completely goes against the spirit of mafia. Obviously you don't care about actually playing the game as long as you survive.

Though just in case Mystic somehow lets this slide, I dare you to claim all the independents too, Shelob.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I'm absolutely against this because it not only ruins the game for providing us an automatic way to win, but completely goes against the spirit of mafia. Obviously you don't care about actually playing the game as long as you survive.
> 
> Though just in case Mystic somehow lets this slide, I dare you to claim all the independents too, Shelob.



Why so serious ? 

are you mafia ?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Oh you know you wanted to do it as soon as you saw that my bandwagon was rolling away nicely right ?



no i wanted to do it as soon as you started ruining the fun of scumhunting


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> *I AM Gandalf the Grey*
> 
> .. now if that was true then Mysique Serenade would have to modkill me .. lets see what happens .. and yes, I will continuely claim every fellowship role ..





Maximo said:


> *I AM Frodo Baggins*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Samwise Gamgee*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Meriadoc Brandybuck*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Peregrin Took*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Legolas Thranduilion*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Gimli, Son of Gloin*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Boromir II of the House of Hurin*



1. This is a lame thing to do.
2. Role revealing isn't allowed. That, by default, includes your own role, other people's role and fake claiming your, or someone else's role.

Good job, dumbass. You just got yourself modkilled for being a complete and utter idiot.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Why so serious ?
> 
> are you mafia ?



let me guess you don't want to roleclaim independents cause you are one
*[vote lynch maximo]*


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

How am I ruining it again, some of you are acting like :

 "HEY BUT THATS CHEATING NO WAY KILL THAT GUY FOR THIS !!" 

.. in any case, Im curious about this experiment myself


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

....bloody hell mate, what the fuck are you doing?

That was an instant modkill no?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Considering my situation I personally think only mafia would stand out against this as it would mean there would be an easy yet controversial way of saving one selve from lynching ..



And this ^, ladies and gentlemen, is the exact reason why fake claiming is included in the 'No role revealing' rule.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

>.> said:


> 1. This is a lame thing to do.
> 2. Role revealing isn't allowed. That, by default, includes your own role, other people's role and fake claiming your, or someone else's role.
> 
> Good job, dumbass. You just got yourself modkilled for being a complete and utter idiot.



If you think it will make me feel anything for being modkilled then you are wrong. 

Theres a difference in fake-claiming and role-revealing buddy. I wonder if you would be so mad about this if I claimed only ONE role  I think not, but since I claimed all the fellowship roles ..


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 19, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I'm absolutely against this because it not only ruins the game for providing us an automatic way to win, but completely goes against the* spirit of mafia*. Obviously you don't care about actually playing the game as long as you survive.



You know what. That's exactly why I'm going to lynch maximo anyway. I don't care if that's going to make me suspicious.

*[Change vote lynch maximo]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2011)

By the way, you forgot to claim Aragorn.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> OK here I have claimed every fellowship role .. if I was one of them then Im modkilled .. lets see if I will be .. in any case Im ready to be modkilled for this gimmick anyway .. Im just trying out if this would work
> 
> considering the rules it should be doable
> 
> ...



Gz on doing something incredibly boring.

Ruining the game is fun!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 19, 2011)

Just read through the thread and maximo seem's like a good lynch, just incase he doesn't get modkilled for revealing.

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Why so serious ?
> 
> are you mafia ?



I'm the co-mod son, everything in this game is serious business. This is the first game Mystic's ever hosted too, not about to let you ruin it for her. It is unbelievably pathetic that you're too cowardly to talk your way out of suspicion and that you think it's clever to try and break the game just to find an easy escape. Also I still see no indie-claiming


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

wrries

I dont understand why you so mad guys ? Im getting modkilled and you can move on isnt that right ? Chill and wait for it ..


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> wrries
> 
> I dont understand why you so mad guys ? Im getting modkilled and you can move on isnt that right ? Chill and wait for it ..



...then why even bother playing at all?

Bloody hell.


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> wrries
> 
> I dont understand why you so mad guys ? Im getting modkilled and you can move on isnt that right ? Chill and wait for it ..



Well, if you're town then I guess making everyone angry with you will result in you being negged to bolivion.

also, what they're angry about is that you were supposed to play the game, not ruin it for everyone by giving in, just because you can't bother to counterclaim.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Im not breaking anything, experimenting maybe .. and I welcome ALL evidence you guys bring before me. I will defend myself if you do that ..


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> If you think it will make me feel anything for being modkilled then you are wrong.
> 
> Theres a difference in fake-claiming and role-revealing buddy. I wonder if you would be so mad about this if I claimed only ONE role  I think not, but since I claimed all the fellowship roles ..





If you only claimed one role, I would have just waited for the modkill.
Cause whether you like it, or not, fake revealing = role revealing.
Especially in the way you did it.
So, sorry to disappoint you, but you broke the rules.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> By the way, you forgot to claim Aragorn.



I am gonna laugh my fucking head off if he turns out to be Aragorn XD

Anyways I'm done here, no use talking to - or voting for - a dead man, even if it's to send a message. Hopefully you do better next game Maximo, cos you're not a bad player.

Night all <3


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ...then why even bother playing at all?
> 
> Bloody hell.



Its just one game dude, you will carry on perfectly fine anyway .. I dont have any major role that would help out significantly anyways so hence why Im trying this gimmick with low % chance of succeding .. 

Theres actually even one player that can confirm me being town but at this point I dont want her/him being revealed ..


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> .. and you guys didnt answer my question before .. why are you lynching me again in the first place ?



because sauron commands it you lecherous fool
although he could be loltrolling, i dont know
i just do what i do


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2011)

Let's settle this. Well, what Maximo has done clearly modkillable, right?
I can understand he ruined the game, but I guess it's his ignorance and he's kind of new to games so I won't be too hard to him and maybe the rules just confused him and he overlooked that part.

Maximo, I hope you learned your lessons now

If you don't get modkill then,
*[Change Vote lynch Maximo]
*

You haven't claimed Aragorn yet.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


Keeping up with tradition.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Yup, if anything I learned that mafia is serious business 

You keep saying that I ruined the game but you will see that nothing major will change after my departure


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> You haven't claimed Aragorn yet. [/COLOR]



hehe I know


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 19, 2011)

Fake claiming is still grounds for a mod kill.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2011)

*I AM Annoyed at this bullshit*


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *I AM Annoyed at this bullshit*



*I AM Sharing this gentleman's sentiments on the subject*


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MAXIMO]*

For being a fucking derp.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> I see you guys pushing for my lynch, can I ask why ? Seems like out of nothing
> 
> I have a trick how to prove Im not of the good-scum .. just watch :
> 
> ...





Maximo said:


> *I AM Frodo Baggins*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Samwise Gamgee*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Meriadoc Brandybuck*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Peregrin Took*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Legolas Thranduilion*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Gimli, Son of Gloin*





Maximo said:


> *I AM Boromir II of the House of Hurin*





Kaitou said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH MAXIMO]*
> 
> For being a fucking derp.




I think that sums it up perfectly. I mean what the fuck are you doing?! Not funny, not cool. Fucking stupid shenanigans. 

 

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 19, 2011)

He's getting modkilled. We might as well find the next target and just let him be till Mystic appears and takes care of him.


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll be trippin' if he's Aragorn


----------



## Saturday (Aug 19, 2011)

I still think we should Lynch Belphegoob


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'll be trippin' if he's Aragorn



he will be the biggest failure forever if he is


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> he will be the biggest failure forever if he is



He said, he'd claim every member of the fellowship, yet he stopped without Aragorn


----------



## Saturday (Aug 19, 2011)

I just realized that I've been using my role horribly.

Sorry guys I will do better with next night phase


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I just realized that I've been using my role horribly.
> 
> Sorry guys *I will do better with next night phase*



Why? Why not this night phase?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

Gb you know its night phase now right?


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

I was wondering who this Sauron guy is, someone said they all followed Sauron bcs he persumably used his abillity on me  

Well, you should take a look at that guy after my departure bcs I surely aint one of the good-scums ..


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

this is just strange


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> Well, you should take a look at that guy after my departure bcs I surely aint one of the good-scums ..



Yet you are saying you are scum all the same?

*[vote lynch Maximo]* in case he doesn't develop a case of the modkills.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2011)

*
[vote lynch Maximo]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Why? Why not this night phase?



He's implying he already used whatever his ability this night phase and probably selected the wrong target hence the "using my abilities horribly"

He's trying to say that he'll pick the correct target or use it right next night phase.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yet you are saying you are scum all the same?
> 
> *[vote lynch Maximo]* in case he doesn't develop a case of the modkills.



lol, you are either mafia or you havent read through all this mess I made in here ..


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

You are wasting your lynch on me guys  Just sayin?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> You are wasting your lynch on me guys  Just sayin?



Right, cause you're getting modkilled.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Right, cause you're getting modkilled.



Exactly  but if I am then its not bcs I role-revealed but bcs I fake-claimed.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 19, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> He's implying he already used whatever his ability this night phase and probably selected the wrong target hence the "using my abilities horribly"
> 
> He's trying to say that he'll pick the correct target or use it right next night phase.



couldn't of said it better myself.

Also stop voting Maximo! He's getting modkilled....


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> couldn't of said it better myself.
> 
> Also stop voting Maximo! He's getting modkilled....



If he gets modkilled then the votes'll change


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Maximo]*

Seeing as he's every role in the mafia.


----------



## Federer (Aug 19, 2011)

So, Maximo is the prime target? 

*Checks the previous pages*

He's annoying alright, not sure to vote for him though.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I still think we should Lynch Belphegoob



I can dig that. After Maximo is dead.



Maximo said:


> I was wondering who this Sauron guy is, someone said they all followed Sauron bcs he persumably used his abillity on me
> 
> Well, you should take a look at that guy after my departure bcs I surely aint one of the good-scums ..



There is a post about it somewhere. Go find it yourself.



Maximo said:


> You are wasting your lynch on me guys  Just sayin?



I'll change my vote after you're modkilled and not a second sooner.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 19, 2011)

lol at all the scum getting mad at Maximo.

Greenbeast, you seem like you know something...


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol at all the scum getting mad at Maximo.
> 
> Greenbeast, you seem like you know something...



ikr ? 

Rofl in particular seems angry with me


----------



## Toreno (Aug 19, 2011)

What's the case against Maximo?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> ikr ?
> 
> Rofl in particular seems angry with me



What can I say, Maximo. I don't like cheaters, nor dumbasses.
Sadly, you are both.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know anything.

And yeah some of these characters look scary. Like the dark robbed people. And that monster was scary (the one at the end of day phase)


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Lol role reveal isnt cool kid,



We are the same age, just for your information ..


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 19, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I don't know anything.
> 
> And yeah some of these characters look scary. Like the dark robbed people. And that monster was scary (the one at the end of day phase)



i'm guessing you never watched Lord of the Rings


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

>.> said:


> What can I say, Maximo. I don't like cheaters, nor dumbasses.
> Sadly, you are both.



Its just your limited point of view .. Im neither of those mentioned above.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 19, 2011)

Cheating, huh. 

*[VOTE LYNCH MAXIMO]*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know anything about lord of the _rings_.

But yeah its _w_hateve_r_.


----------



## BVB (Aug 19, 2011)

A lot of kills already.

And nice that the Wraiths found themselves.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo said:


> We are the same age, just for your information ..



When do you turn 21?


----------



## BVB (Aug 19, 2011)

Since I've no time to read/play today I'll hop on the wagon:

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't want to be mod killed, so I'll just go along with what seems to be the majority.


...Because the majority is always right.



*[VOTE LYNCH Maximo]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm thinking that he's going to get modkilled. Not going to join this wagon right now since there are enough people voting for him already. Will make a vote later.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 19, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> When do you turn 21?



In three days


----------



## On and On (Aug 19, 2011)

*[change vote lynch maximo]*


----------



## Quinn (Aug 19, 2011)

You know, there are a lot of lazy pieces of shit in this game and they really do ruin it.

If you're too lazy to read, don't join the game. Seriously, it's ridiculous.

Oh, and if Maximo is modkilled you guys do know all the Mafiafags are just gonna suddenly go super inactive so they don't have to change their votes. I just hope MS lets us lynch whoever has second majority.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

*Incoming Night Actions*


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

you don't say


----------



## Alpha (Aug 19, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> A lot of kills already.
> 
> And nice that the Wraiths found themselves.





Chicharito said:


> Since I've no time to read/play today I'll hop on the wagon:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Maximo]*



You first post clearly states you have seen the kills today and that you seen the Wraiths finding each other. So from this we can discern that you have clearly seen and read of this phase and today. 

But your second post? You have had no time to read or play? That conflicts with your first post. So you will just jump on the wagon. Could this be a subtle slip?



Very suspicious. Mafia?


----------



## DanE (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah well im dead, I hope the information I give, can help you guys. Thanks for the game Mystic Serenade. 

/dead


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

*Five Have Gathered*



*Khamul* has located two more ringwraiths


They can now use:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[Nazgul Scream] (Active): They will let out a shrill cry to paralyze two targets of their choice, role-blocking them for one phase.  




Once per cycle


*Still No Meats*

*Mauhur* asked for some meats but was ignored


*You Gon' Die*

*Maximo (???)* has been mod-killed

I'm considering having him be replaced instead of outright killed since there's a couple of people on call who actually do still want to play this game but we'll see.  If I decide not to replace him I'll reveal his role depending on the pros and cons.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess I'll just *[VOTE LYNCH ON AND ON]*.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

For future reference fake-claiming is also role-claiming

I'll go clarify that in the rules


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mystic said:
			
		

> For future reference fake-claiming is also role-claiming
> 
> I'll go clarify that in the rules



If you're only adding that to the rules now after the fact, then meeting out a mod-kill to Maximo is perhaps a bit premature.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

So whats the plan of action?


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol I just read the past 8 pages, that was fokers-level lame 

*[Change Vote no lynch]*

We need a new scumhunt target

also I wonder if Mauhur targetted Maximo (prior to the modkill), if he did then he might not be an indy cause Shelob would've eaten him and there's other reactions with the other indies. Something to keep in mind in case he gets replaced


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> If you're only adding that to the rules now after the fact, then meeting out a mod-kill to Maximo is perhaps a bit premature.



Really?  I always assumed fake claiming = role claiming and I just wanted to clarify for anyone who didn't know >.>


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 19, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Really?  I always assumed fake claiming = role claiming and I just wanted to clarify for anyone who didn't know >.>



Well it should do yeah..

If you modkill for role claiming but not fake claiming then you're just setting up the stupid exploit that Maximo went for.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mystic said:
			
		

> Really? I always assumed fake claiming = role claiming and I just wanted to clarify for anyone who didn't know



It may, though the rules being unclear isn't really Maximo's fault.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for the game Mystic. I only posted once because of the whole Shelob debacle and an assumed death, so forgive me having to be modblocked.

regardless, I enjoyed keeping up and playing. hope it goes well!


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> It may, though the rules being unclear isn't really Maximo's fault.



The rules were not unclear. Fake claim is a claim nonetheless.

Then again, this is a precedence, we could lynch him anyway, I have the feeling he flips Aragorn.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

My decision was mostly based in two things:

1. I always thought the role claiming and fake claiming went hand in hand since if you allow one and disallow the other you basically have a game where everyone can claim every role but one or claim only a single role and that'd be kinda dumb.

2. Personally I think if it was that unclear he should have asked me about it before going ahead and thinking he found some loophole that'd basically break the game.


I might give it some though but at this point the only thing I might really consider is replacing him.  At this point what's done is done and itd mess up the possible lynching this phase if I suddenly decide to keep him alive.

Anyway I'll decide if he'll stay/get replaced/or die asap and if it's the former a lynch would kill him or his replacement.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

What were the former rules again? "No Role Reveling" or "No Role Claiming"?

Because even if it's the latter, weather is fake or not, claiming is claiming.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 19, 2011)

so that fucker maximo got modkilled
mkay
*[change vote lynch mei lin]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Whats the plan of action?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 19, 2011)

I say let the guy play. I wanna see what he does next.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

Well first it'd be good to know whether Maximo's getting killed or replaced, because if it's the latter I think we should lynch him anyways. He never did claim any of the indies (or Aragorn lol), and he and Azn spent much of D1 yelling at each other, which makes Shelob targeting Gothmog this phase look a lot like a spite attack from him.

Votals: 22 is majority!
Maximo – 23 (Goobito, Bel, Rafa, SoulTaker, >.>, Legend, Nois, Tgoobaki, G. Hawke, Cokie, FakePeace, Thdyingbreed, Tempest, Kaitou, SBW, Platinum, Eternal, Shark Skin, Mastic, Toreno, Chicha, Baroxio, O&O)
Legend – 2 (Chooba, O&O)
No Lynch – 2 (Azn, Gei)
Bel – 1 (GB)
Eternal – 1 (Cokie)
Toreno – 1 (BL)
Tempest – 1 (Sphyer)
O&O – 1 (Quinn)
Mei Lin – 1 (Rafa)


----------



## Distance (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't understand why we should continue the lynch if he has been modkilled.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 19, 2011)

Distance said:


> I don't understand why we should continue the lynch if he has been modkilled.



I think the jury is still out on whether or not he's actually being modkilled. He might be replaced, though I'd hope he'd just be modkilled and have a replacement take the spot of one of the many inactives...


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'm considering having him be replaced instead of outright killed since there's a couple of people on call who actually do still want to play this game but we'll see.  If I decide not to replace him I'll reveal his role depending on the pros and cons.



Reading is a fun and worthwhile hobby. You should try it.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree on having him lynched if mystic decides on no modkill, cause that stunt he pulled is awful sportsmanship and deserves a punishment one way or another


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Anything happen since the Lgend/Azn bit? Haven't read back and I could use a summary.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Im town


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 19, 2011)

Just in case, since I haven't voted yet apparently, but 

*[vote lynch maximo]*

Hopefully he'll just be modkilled though.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Im town



I know Legend, I was the one who was trying to tell Azn that lol


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, im starting to enjoy being town more and more


----------



## Federer (Aug 19, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DRACULE MIHAWK]*

I have no suspects and I voted for him in the first phase, so gotta keep consistent, I guess.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH DRACULE MIHAWK]*
> 
> I have no suspects and I voted for him in the first phase, so gotta keep consistent, I guess.



He's town.


----------



## Federer (Aug 19, 2011)

Is he now? 

Must have missed the post, could you link it?


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Federer said:


> Is he now?
> 
> Must have missed the post, could you link it?



It's not a post, it's my role.

If you have been reading the thread and shit, you'd know why I know.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 19, 2011)

So what do we have going on guys? I'm basically dipping in real quick, can't stay too long.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't know if I'll be able to get any actual posting in before the night ends so I'm going to say maximo stays dead (though I would agree it would amuse me greatly to see how he would have defended himself after that) and that any votes staying on him will count towards his possible replacement. 

Also if someone could be a dear and inform those who haven't posted this phase yet that the night phase will be ending in under five hours that'd be very much appreciated.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 19, 2011)

So way, Maximo is dead, or he's being replaced? There's a pretty huge difference.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 19, 2011)

So wait*** damn typos...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximo himself won't be coming back but his character will be replaced unless this lynch goes through

Also I realize some people might have started school already so I might change the posting requirement but I expect people to at least vote or they can be replaced


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Anything happen since the Lgend/Azn bit? Haven't read back and I could use a summary.



Basically after that, Sauron said to lynch on Maximo.

he didn't have much to say for his own or deny and freaked out, then he came up with a retarded idea, as we all know if you claim/hint your role you get modkilled but he thought if you roleclaim/hint a role that is not you then there should be no problem so he went on and posted that he was gandalf, gimli, legolas, boromir and we all called bullshit on his so-called loophole 

he didn't roleclaim aragorn or a indy so his awful idea aside, he's still not 100% innocent


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Haha, thats pretty clever loopholing even though its dumb. Claim to be everything but what you are.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 19, 2011)

just lynch the fucker
lol i wonder if i should have held off with that announcement for a while


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

does being protected by the doctor mean you're protected against roleblocks?

cuz if so, legend isnt the doctor he claimed to be, seeing as the person he protected was still roleblocked.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

i never claimed dr


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

you said "i protected the dumbass whos trying to lynch me"


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

i wasnt literal if you noticed the quote i made afterwards


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Maximo]*

Sorry I'll read this clusterfuck later.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> i wasnt literal if you noticed the quote i made afterwards



nope i didnt notice the quote you did and it seemed pretty literal to me


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

I think he's innocent.

*[VOTE LYNCH DanE]*

Been sus of him/her since last day


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

literal to you =/= not everyone else

80% of people know who i am, except you

I wonder why


----------



## Mastic (Aug 19, 2011)

So did ol' boy get modkilled yet or are we still lynching him?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 19, 2011)

I think he's getting replaced if he survives the phase, so we should just off him. It'd suck for someone to come in and be stuck in the mess he's made, and there are plenty of other inactives who need replacements anyways.

Also DanE cannot be lynched because DanE is too busy being dead!


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

DanE died? 

*[CHANGE VOTE Tdb]*

Just fishing now. Not enough activity to scumhunt


----------



## Saturday (Aug 19, 2011)

Did anyone pick up on my rolehint earlier?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MAXIMO] *

WELL DUNNO IF I ALREADY VOTED BUT HE'S DEFINITELY NOT ANYTHING HELPFUL


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 20, 2011)

Votes are locked. Marco and Buto have failed to vote in both nightphases.

Votals: 22 is majority!
Maximo – 27 (Goobito, Bel, Rafa, SoulTaker, >.>, Legend, Nois, Tgoobaki, G. Hawke, Cokie, FakePeace, Thdyingbreed, Tempest, Kaitou, SBW, Platinum, Eternal, Shark Skin, Mastic, Toreno, Chicha, Baroxio, O&O, Trib, Isha, Gooba Moon, Maximo)
Legend – 2 (Chooba, O&O)
No Lynch – 2 (Azn, Gei)
Mei Lin – 2 (Rafa, Mei Lin)
Mihawk – 2 (Federer, Mihawk)
Bel – 1 (GB)
Eternal – 1 (Cokie)
Toreno – 1 (BL)
Tempest – 1 (Sphyer)
O&O – 1 (Quinn)
Thdyingbreed – 1 (Cubey)
Marco - 1 (Marco)
Distance - 1 (Distance)
Buto - 1 (Buto)
Fire Bolt - 1 (Fire Bolt)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Belphegoob > Maximo
Tribulation > Maximo
Legend > Maximo
Ishamael > Maximo
Geijutsu > Maximo > No Lynch
SonnyBillWilliams > Maximo
blacklusterseph004 > Toreno
AznKuchikiChick > Legend > No Lynch
>.> > Maximo
Thdyingbreed > Maximo
Eternal Goob > Maximo
SoulTaker > Maximo
G. Hawke > Legend > Maximo
rafaella > Maximo > Mei Lin
The_Unforgiven > DEAD
Dracule Mihawk < Mihawk
Marco < Marco
Cubey > Thdyingbreed
Platinum > Maximo
Goobito > Legend > Gei > Maximo
Tempest Phantom > Tgoobaki > Maximo
Chicharito > Maximo
Shin - Zangetsu > DEAD
Sphyer > Tempest
On and On > Legend > Maximo
Mei Lin < Mei Lin
Distance < Distance
Cokie the Clown > Eternal
Gooba Moon > Maximo
Mastic > Maximo
Chooba > Legend
FakePeace > No Lynch > Maximo
Federer > Mihawk
Baroxio > Maximo
Shark Skin > Maximo
Maximo < Maximo
Nois > Maximo
Kaitou > Maximo
Tgoobaki > Maximo
Quinn > Maximo
Greenbeast > Bel
Toreno > Maximo
Butō Rengoob < Buto
Fire Bolt < Fire Bolt




*Spoiler*: __ 



GB votes Bel (1)
Azn votes Legend (1)
Goobito votes Legend (2)
G. Hawke votes Legend (3)
Chooba votes Legend (4)
O&O votes Legend (5)
Goobito votes Gei (1) from Legend (4)
Goobito votes Maximo (1) from Gei (0)
Bel votes Maximo (2)
Azn votes No Lynch (1) from Legend (3)
Rafa votes Maximo (3)
Gei votes Maximo (4)
SoulTaker votes Maximo (5)
Cokie votes Eternal (1)
>.> votes Maximo (6)
Legend votes Maximo (7)
Nois votes Maximo (8)
Tgoobaki votes Maximo (9)
G. Hawke votes Maximo (10) from Legend (2)
FakePeace votes No Lynch (2)
BL votes Toreno (1)
Tempest votes Tgoobaki (1)
Cokie votes Maximo (11) from Eternal (0)
FakePeace votes Maximo (12) from No Lynch (1)
Thdyingbreed votes Maximo (13)
Tempest votes Maximo (14) from Tgoobaki (0)
Sphyer votes Tempest (1)
Kaitou votes Maximo (15)
SBW votes Maximo (16)
Platinum votes Maximo (17)
Eternal votes Maximo (18)
Shark Skin votes Maximo (19)
Mastic votes Maximo (20)
Toreno votes Maximo (21)
Chicha votes Maximo (22)
Baroxio votes Maximo (23)
O&O votes Maximo (24)
Quinn votes O&O (1)
Gei votes No Lynch (2) from Maximo (23)
Rafa votes Mei Lin (1)
Trib votes Maximo (24)
Federer votes Mihawk (1)
Isha votes Maximo (25)
Cubey votes Thdyingbreed (1)
Gooba Moon votes Maximo (26)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 20, 2011)

*Crowd Says No*

*Sharku* was lynched

*Day Phase 2 Begins*

Remember no posting and to send in your Day Actions if you have them.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day Phase 2: A Leaderless Army*

*Shelob* has devoured *Gothmog* *(AznKuchikiChick)*

*Aragorn has killed Eternal Goob (???)*


*Night Phase 3 Begins*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi everyone


----------



## Sito (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't we have like the same timezone? and you begin them when I have to sleep


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

Whose winning at this point?

I'm so confused...


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 21, 2011)

cool does this mean I'm dead now? O:

Welp nice game, minna!! 

Aragon<3 viggo mortenson <3


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

hey this phase started and i didn't get a PM


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

PMs are a commodity...you should be subscribed by now anyways...


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> PMs are a commodity...you should be subscribed by now anyways...



Subscribe?
*looks around page*
hu didn't know i could do that


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 21, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Whose winning at this point?
> 
> I'm so confused...



I'll be blunt, things are looking pretty bad for town right now. Due to Fokers' and Maximo's idiocy, we've essentially wasted two nightphases. Due to Friday's and my idiocy, I'm pretty sure we've lost the Witch-King unless he was bluffing really hard. Our vigilante also appears to be a no-show, so to all the unmasoned wraiths - fucking check Legend already and do it right now seriously how obvious can he get smh.

Right now, here's what we can do. All this ridiculous inactivity needs to be stamped out, because it seriously inhibits scumhunting and lets mafia hide without fear of drawing attention. If it's possible, we could try to get everybody up to 20+ posts within the next two phases even if they have to spam to do it, since that way there'd be a decent chance we'll get Pippin's [Fool of a Took] activated.

Tempest, Nois, Mihawk, Chicharito and Legend are all confirmed town. Rafa, Gooba Moon, Sphyer and Geijutsu are almost certainly town as well. This is a pretty solid list of people for roleblockers/vigs/etc to avoid. I'm weighing the pros and cons of the orcs adding to that list since they have protection from Olog-Hai still, what does everyone else think?

As for suspects, I'm currently looking at Platinum, SoulTaker, Blackluster and Distance. Gonna work some vote tracking soon, but for now I'll *[Vote Lynch Distance]* because he's practically guaranteed not to be Mordor Faction. Hopefully activity picks up once Mystic sends some PMs, because the level of apathy here is pretty depressing.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking over Distance's posts he does seem a tad scummy.

Guess I can agree with this for now

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

lol sauron is a fucking idiot
so is maximo but he's just a victim
anyway *[vote lynch distance]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 21, 2011)

Also can we keep in mind for a moment that I've been dead wrong on my last 3 scumreads if we're counting other games too? If you're voting with me to pressure Distance and make him talk, then cool. If you're voting with me because it's easier than thinking for yourself, it's poor play. An environment where everybody shares in their own opinions is far more conducive to successful scumhunting, since I'm sure there's been loads of things I've missed.

For instance, I just realized I derped and we've lost the Witch-King for sure, seeing as the write-ups mentioned Khamul instead.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm voting for Distance because as I said, I looked over his posts and it seemed plausible he was scum.

I said for now because a better target with more evidence might pop up, and Distance needs to defend himself.


----------



## Distance (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not scum. I was confused over who was mafia and who was was town at the start of the game because the colours that were used. However why has no one considered me being part of the other factions like the Isengard faction, A Fell Creature, or Independent? That being said I'm not a threat if you read through those roles. Only one Fell Creature is a threat right now and that is Shelob, and that is who I'm not, and if that's who you believe I am then go ahead and try to kill me, but I'm not scum, that's all!


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch Soultaker]*
i'm voting for him cause he was one of the ones who jumped on maximo's bandwagon and than just disappeared.
plus i can smell scum on him


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

Distance said:


> I'm not scum. I was confused over who was mafia and who was was town at the start of the game because the colours that were used. However why has no one considered me being part of the other factions like the Isengard faction, A Fell Creature, or Independent? That being said I'm not a threat if you read through those roles. Only one Fell Creature is a threat right now and that is Shelob, and that is who I'm not, and if that's who you believe I am then go ahead and try to kill me, but I'm not scum, that's all!



Eh the confusion thing isn't why I thought you seemed scummy.

Most everyone made that mistake, not everyone posted it, but you're not the only one who did.


----------



## Distance (Aug 21, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Eh the confusion thing isn't why I thought you seemed scummy.
> 
> Most everyone made that mistake, not everyone posted it, but you're not the only one who did.



Then why do I seem scummy? When I confused over who I was I was getting attack and called an idiot. I had to try my best to avoid being looked down upon at the time or try to prove my innocence. The only post I remember using that made me seem like scum was when I said "I was just having fun". A foolish thing to say at the time, but I was playing a fool when the game started because I hadn't even seriously looked at the roles properly or even reviewed who was Mafia. Thus my mistake.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 21, 2011)

If I recall correctly, Distance was actively encouraging the death of the wraiths, which is why he can't be Mordor Faction. There are 6 Isengard roles and 4 benign Independent roles he could be, compared to 8 possible mafia roles and 1 Shelob. Pretty decent odds that we'll want to be rid of him.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

Distance said:


> Then why do I seem scummy? When I confused over who I was I was getting attack and called an idiot. I had to try my best to avoid being looked down upon at the time or try to prove my innocence. The only post I remember using that made me seem like scum was when I said "I was just having fun". A foolish thing to say at the time, but I was playing a fool when the game started because I hadn't even seriously looked at the roles properly or even reviewed who was Mafia. Thus my mistake.



Well, you seemed to be nervous in the way that you were overstating the fact that you were against mafia and that you were hunting.

Your two posts replying to me also seem nervous atm 

And yeah, you seemed to be opposed towards wraiths.


----------



## Distance (Aug 21, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> If I recall correctly, Distance was actively encouraging the death of the wraiths, which is why he can't be Mordor Faction. There are 6 Isengard roles and 4 benign Independent roles he could be, compared to 8 possible mafia roles and 1 Shelob. Pretty decent odds that we'll want to be rid of him.





Tgoobaki said:


> Well, you seemed to be nervous in the way that you were overstating the fact that you were against mafia and that you were hunting.
> 
> Your two posts replying to me also seem nervous atm
> 
> And yeah, you seemed to be opposed towards wraiths.



Well come on, when I started the game the first thing I checked was the first write up, and it said a wraith had died and their role was coloured in red. I haven't played that many mafia games before and so I assumed that red meant Mafia. Then everyone told me that Red wasn't Mafia, and now can you see where the confusion started? Again, you can say that I'm scum, but again all I'm going to say is that I'm not a threat! Why not Isengard? Why not an Independent? Why not a low threat Fell Creature?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 21, 2011)

If you'd read my post, you'd see that's exactly what I'm saying


----------



## Nois (Aug 21, 2011)

Can someone fill me in on why are we after Distance?

I can't read the phase atm.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> Can someone fill me in on why are we after Distance?
> 
> I can't read the phase atm.



he was stupid and said something that makes him sound like he is agenst the wraiths
at least i think thats how it started


----------



## Distance (Aug 21, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> If you'd read my post, you'd see that's exactly what I'm saying



You said that there are decent odds that you should get rid of me. That's why I keep saying I'm not a threat. There may be good odds of getting rid of me, but if I'm not a threat you're wasting your vote.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

> Can someone fill me in on why are we after Distance?
> 
> I can't read the phase atm.



At a glance it looks like nonsense.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 21, 2011)

Distance basically pulled a Fokers at the start of the thread and started celebrating the death of a wraith, which rules him out from being part of the Mordor Faction. There are approximately half odds that he's someone we want killed, so I want to hear him talk.

Alternatively, it could be worth using the wraiths' copcheck on him if it's accessible during nightphase. That way we can move on and pressure somebody else for the time being, and Legend can confirm his allegiance for us.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Distance basically pulled a Fokers at the start of the thread and started celebrating the death of a wraith, which rules him out from being part of the Mordor Faction. There are approximately half odds that he's someone we want killed, so I want to hear him talk.
> 
> Alternatively, it could be worth using the wraiths' copcheck on him if it's accessible during nightphase. That way we can move on and pressure somebody else for the time being, and Legend can confirm his allegiance for us.



if we do investigate distance
than i think we sould put pressure on soultaker
he acted scummy and i can smell the scum on him


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

There's no point wasting investigations on silly behaviour. I think Distance is innocent.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 21, 2011)

Well there's also the caveat that a quarter of mafia flips innocent to investigations. Funny that you should defend him though. If Distance does check as mafia, I know who I'm looking at the phase after.

SoulTaker was also on my list, so I'll *[Vote Lynch SoulTaker]* for now and go to bed. Wraiths can decide what to do with their investigation.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:
			
		

> Funny that you should defend him though. If Distance does check as mafia, I know who I'm looking at the phase after.



Funny? No not really.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, didn't Azn say Distance was innocent? Because I was suspicious of him at the start but I'm not anymore, and I'm pretty sure it's because Azn cleared him or some shit. Not sure, I'll look back. EDIT: Looking back I think it was Dracule she was on about.

Belph, I think you mentioned Legend again, don't forget that he hinted Wraith and the Wraiths immediately found somebody.

Cokie the Clown, you say SoulTaker jumped on the Maximo bandwagon but you also voted for him, and not only that you voted No Lynch at the start of the phase which is stupid because right now it feels like lynching is all town can do.

Anyways, right now my main suspects are Rofl and On and On.

Possibly people like Cokie, Geijutsu, Mastic, and Thdyingbreed.

People don't post enough to get a decent read.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 21, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *[Vote Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, also Toreno. 

But I don't know, he plays like this a lot.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate you people, pages just fly by at the speed of fucking light.

And now, yet again, I have no idea what's going on.

Bah. 

*starts reading to catch up*


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Anyways, right now my main suspects are Rofl.



Why hi there.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Cokie the Clown, you say SoulTaker jumped on the Maximo bandwagon but you also voted for him, and not only that you voted No Lynch at the start of the phase which is stupid because right now it feels like lynching is all town can do.
> 
> Anyways, right now my main suspects are Rofl and On and On.
> 
> ...



ok i'll idmite i just jumped on maximo's wagon out of spit for being lamn and the possabity he was indepandent 

i voted no lynch cause lynching on day one is stupid unless you got obvious scum. i just vote for people on day 1 to get information and after a while i vote no lynch. So in other words its just my play style.

also you seriously you don't find soultaker's lynch vote and than sudden disapperance suspious?

also one of the biggest reasons why i voted for soultaker is cause i smell human on him (hint).


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> Why hi there.


I was wondering when you would _eventually_ show up. 


Cokie the Clown said:


> ok i'll idmite i just jumped on maximo's wagon out of spit for being lamn and the possabity he was indepandent
> 
> i voted no lynch cause lynching on day one is stupid unless you got obvious scum. i just vote for people on day 1 to get information and after a while i vote no lynch. So in other words its just my play style.
> 
> ...


No, I do find SoulTaker suspicious, I was just pointing something out because it really did stick out for me.

And I kind of guessed that was your hint but wasn't sure, but if that's true and there are no objections, I guess we've got our lynch.

*[VOTE LYNCH SOULTAKER]* for now.

But I really do encourage everybody to go over the whole Maximo lynch again, there were a lot of people just lynching and leaving, most of them not even reading the phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I'll be blunt, things are looking pretty bad for town right now. Due to Fokers' and Maximo's idiocy, we've essentially wasted two nightphases. Due to Friday's and my idiocy, I'm pretty sure we've lost the Witch-King unless he was bluffing really hard. Our vigilante also appears to be a no-show, so to all the unmasoned wraiths - fucking check Legend already and do it right now seriously how obvious can he get smh.
> 
> Right now, here's what we can do. All this ridiculous inactivity needs to be stamped out, because it seriously inhibits scumhunting and lets mafia hide without fear of drawing attention. If it's possible, we could try to get everybody up to 20+ posts within the next two phases even if they have to spam to do it, since that way there'd be a decent chance we'll get Pippin's [Fool of a Took] activated.
> 
> ...


almost missed this
now i have to call you a pony loving ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or something
good day bel :33


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> I was wondering when you would _eventually_ show up.



I've been here for hours already though.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> I've been here for hours already though.


Exactly, Rofl. Exactly.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Exactly, Rofl. Exactly.



I take it that this is going somewhere ?
Possibly something that has a point ?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> I was wondering when you would _eventually_ show up.
> 
> No, I do find SoulTaker suspicious, I was just pointing something out because it really did stick out for me.
> 
> ...



just becarefull my Smell isn't 100%
i just thought he looked suspitions and i smelled him so he is atleast a suspect
so for now lets put pressure on him


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> I take it that this is going somewhere ?
> Possibly something that has a point ?


I do not have the means to take care of you myself. 

So no, you would be mistaken in thinking this conversation is going somewhere.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> I do not have the means to take care of you myself.
> 
> So no, you would be mistaken in thinking this conversation is going somewhere.



Well... that just means you're wasting my time then. 

Which leaves me to wonder why you're suspicious of me.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm going with SoulTaker lynch

*[Vote Lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## Nois (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker always looks at least a bit scummy. I need more substantial evidence to vote him.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH soultaker]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

*The Itsy-Bitchy Spider*

*Shelob* has role-blocked *Mauhur*.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

This is a very quiet phase.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea, it is lol

Also *DanE* has replaced *Fire Bolt*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

i know and its starting to piss me off
i hope soultaker comes in here soon and defends himself
maybe that will get this phase going


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

that it is
i blame bloody sundays for generally being quiet though


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn we're getting slaughtered. 9 town to 1 mafia if all the janitored kills are indeed town. And if our idiot wraiths keep revealing each other its only going to get worse.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 21, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Tempest, Nois, Mihawk, Chicharito and Legend are all confirmed town. Rafa, Gooba Moon, Sphyer and Geijutsu are almost certainly town as well. This is a pretty solid list of people for roleblockers/vigs/etc to avoid. I'm weighing the pros and cons of the orcs adding to that list since they have protection from Olog-Hai still, what does everyone else think?



Are really Sphyer and Geijutsy confirmed townies? I must have missed that part..

Distance is giving me town vibes. But it's my own vibe, and always non reliable.

I might as well go for players who contribute of little to less.
*[Vote lynch Toreno]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

You guys are so derpy... I haven't been here because this game isn't very active. On top of the fact I'm in 3 other games and I work all day on saturdays.

I voted for Maximo because I wasn't going to read the 30-40 pages when he looked like a good lynch to begin with.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

And I literally got the PM the phase started today at 11:29.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

i didn't notice there wasn't a pm for this phase 
i just came when this thread was in my subscriptions again
lrn2subscribe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

And I'm definitely not human either.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Not coming to the thread because it isn't very active isn't going to make it more active.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Read back, and I must say that Bel, there is no proof that Paf, Gooba Moon, Sphyer or Geijutsu are town. Unless they have been investigated, and even then they could be hidden mafia roles.

Aside from that, no one has called out Rofl, On And On, Tgoobaki, blackluster, TDB, FireBolt (DanE) and a slew of others into question.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey, you just mentioned people I mentioned only a few posts ago.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Not coming to the thread because it isn't very active isn't going to make it more active.



Not knowing the phase even started isn't going to make it very active either. I found out and now I'm here.

And Cokie isn't the "cop" because I'm not human. He saw an easy bandwagon because I was inactifagging.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Cubey, you just mentioned people I mentioned only a few posts ago.



No, you mentioned them, but they have yet to be seriously questioned. And a lot of players are inactive which just makes me 

And then


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 21, 2011)

Just got the pm that the nightphase started. Going to read now.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Not knowing the phase even started isn't going to make it very active either. I found out and now I'm here.
> 
> And Cokie isn't the "cop" because I'm not human. He saw an easy bandwagon because I was inactifagging.



i didn't say i was cop
i have i role that suggest you and a couple of other people might be human
and i decied to put some puresure on one and you seemed the scummest


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No, you mentioned them, but they have yet to be seriously questioned. And a lot of players are inactive which just makes me
> 
> And then


I agree.

Those with roles, make sure you don't ignore the inactifags.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2011)

So I just woke up, so now I gotta read some of the pages I missed. Brb


----------



## Hawk (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Read back, and I must say that Bel, there is no proof that Paf, Gooba Moon, Sphyer or Geijutsu are town. Unless they have been investigated, and even then they could be hidden mafia roles.
> 
> Aside from that, no one has called out Rofl, On And On, Tgoobaki, blackluster, TDB, FireBolt (DanE) and a slew of others into question.



 READ MY POSTS +
> READ THE ROLES
= ORGASMIC EXPERIENCE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> *Just got the pm that the nightphase started. Going to read now.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> I agree.
> 
> Those with roles, make sure you don't ignore the inactifags.



The PM just got sent out an hour ago. The format of this game is literally the opposite of a normal one. People are going to get confused and inactifag. You can't go by that in this game.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> READ MY POSTS +
> > READ THE ROLES
> = ORGASMIC EXPERIENCE.



Lol alright


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> And isn't being scummy in this game a good thing since the mafia factions have the majority vote and control.


Fellowship are considered Mafia.



SoulTaker said:


> The PM just got sent out an hour ago. The format of this game is literally the opposite of a normal one. People are going to get confused and inactifag. You can't go by that in this game.


I'm not talking about today I'm talking about in general.

I'm not saying target them I'm saying don't forget about them.

And if anybody is confused they should ask questions instead of just not doing anything.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SOULTAKER]* because I got too lazy to catch on pages I am behind on.

Sorry mate.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep. Cops, if we have any, target Rofl or Fire Bolt.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

ST, your lynch is far from set in stone. There's still time for evidence on other players but right now all we have is suspicions and a small possible piece of evidence on you.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2011)

So I only missed like 3-5 pages and it seems the votes are on ST.

*[Vote Lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

And I'm telling you that Cokie can't smell human on my role because my role is not human.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

For the record I like how my voting for Maximo is scummy because I didn't bother to read now their are a bunch of people jumping on my bandwagon and are saying they haven't read.


----------



## Nois (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the feeling the cops in this game are slacking.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

So SoulTaker are you hinting Wraith?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> FakePeace said:
> 
> 
> > *Just got the pm that the nightphase started. Going to read now.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Hold up. The Fell Creatures aren't human and neither are the indies 

You might be Shelob or Gollum


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> SoulTaker said:
> 
> 
> > You're the durp cause humans are mafia
> ...


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

aiya is the Mouth of Sauron, I thought everybody knew this?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> aiya is the Mouth of Sauron, I thought everybody knew this?



Yes, thats what I was getting at.

The mouth of sauron should be technically human?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:


> Yes, thats what I was getting at.
> 
> The mouth of sauron should be technically human?



no i'm pretty sure its like a ringwraith


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hold up. The Fell Creatures aren't human and neither are the indies
> 
> You might be Shelob or Gollum



And SoulTaker doesn't respond. I have my answer.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

also mordor only has one human and thats the boat guy


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> no i'm pretty sure its like a ringwraith



He's alive and he's from a race of men.

So he could be included in human.

Maybe mystic can tell us if the mouth of sauron role is considered human or not :33

Mordor also has the haradrim commander, and the haradrim are human.

So wrong


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

They also have the easterling commander who is also human


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hold up. The Fell Creatures aren't human and neither are the indies
> 
> You might be Shelob or Gollum



Cubey have I ever role revealed in any of our games?

All I'll say is this. I'm someone to keep around for the simple fact that my ability is useful for finding the fellowship.

And no Cokie you're the derp. You're trying to bandwagon me with shit evidence and the fact is that in the conventional sense the good guys are the town. In this game that notion has been flipped upside down. Being scummy in this game is a good thing because conventional wisdom dictates that the two mafia factions would be the two bad guys. Instead of their being two "towns". That's the way I see it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 21, 2011)

Dane(Firebolt) is town. Don't investigate him anymore.
I can confirm it for you guys. Like I said, there are at least 5 townies who can confirm I'm town in this game. Likewise, I can also confirmed those 4 townies.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

damn what i think is a girl know more about LotR than me
oh the shame
also mod can you tell us what you consider humans


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And SoulTaker doesn't respond. I have my answer.



Three different games Cubey. All in their posting phases. I have an RP where I need to post as well. I'm starting to over extend myself. On top of that the favorites game just started up and well my best role is in that game.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Cubey have I ever role revealed in any of our games?



I don't believe this shit. You're gonna use _LB'S_ meta of all people? Wow, bad move.



> All I'll say is this. I'm someone to keep around for the simple fact that my ability is useful for finding the fellowship.



Yeah, Shelob and Gollum can do that shit too.



> And no Cokie you're the derp. You're trying to bandwagon me with shit evidence and the fact is that in the conventional sense the good guys are the town. In this game that notion has been flipped upside down. Being scummy in this game is a good thing because conventional wisdom dictates that the two mafia factions would be the two bad guys. Instead of their being two "towns". That's the way I see it.



Horrible logic. You're not town and you're getting lynched

*[VOTE LYNCH SoulTaker]*

Sorry bro



SoulTaker said:


> Three different games Cubey. All in their posting phases. I have an RP where I need to post as well. I'm starting to over extend myself. On top of that the favorites game just started up and well my best role is in that game.



Fair enough


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I don't believe this shit. You're gonna use _LB'S_ meta of all people? Wow, bad move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean I don't do it. The one time I did it was in SSBB. I don't like role revealing. It puts a target on your back and it's dumb. It takes the fun out of the game.

I'm an independent but our win conditions make it so we don't have to be enemies. Cubey go use your scum(town) hunting ability to go after some fellowship. Or you could lynch me and lose out on someone who can actually help you guys.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> And no Cokie you're the derp. You're trying to bandwagon me with shit evidence and the fact is that in the conventional sense the good guys are the town. In this game that notion has been flipped upside down. Being scummy in this game is a good thing because conventional wisdom dictates that the two mafia factions would be the two bad guys. Instead of their being two "towns". That's the way I see it.



What?!
sounds like your trying to confuse me with stupid logic that dosn't make sense


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 21, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> ok one of those are human cause i use my role to get this list



there are some humans not being mafia btw.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean I don't do it. The one time I did it was in SSBB. I don't like role revealing. It puts a target on your back and it's dumb. It takes the fun out of the game.
> 
> I'm an independent but our win conditions make it so we don't have to be enemies. Cubey go use your scum(town) hunting ability to go after some fellowship. Or you could lynch me and lose out on someone who can actually help you guys.



You can backstab us by destroying the ring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> What?!
> sounds like your trying to confuse me with stupid logic that dosn't make sense



Are you dense or something? It worries me for obvious reasons if you're this dense. 

The standard practice is the good guys are the town and the bad guys are the mafia. This game is the reverse of that notion. The bad guys are town and the good guys are mafia. That would make being scummy a good thing because it would make you town in that sense. 

What was so confusing about that?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> there are some humans not being mafia btw.



i'm saying if you see someone who is really scummy or scum slips and is on this list that give another reason you should put pressure on them


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You can backstab us by destroying the ring.



And you can lynch me whenever you feel like it such as right now or we can pool our resources to find the ring together. You have more than one kill and you have lynch power. Do you really think in the precarious situation I'm in I can afford not agree to work with you? 

I basically am another cop. A better one than Cokie that's for damn sure. I'm a decent player too.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

ST, you're calling a lot of people stupid but in the end, you're not Town.

Sure, we can let you live and whatnot, but Cokie was right to pressure you, I don't want an independent running around when we don't have and clue who they are.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Are you dense or something? It worries me for obvious reasons if you're this dense.
> 
> The standard practice is the good guys are the town and the bad guys are the mafia. This game is the reverse of that notion. The bad guys are town and the good guys are mafia. That would make being scummy a good thing because it would make you town in that sense.
> 
> What was so confusing about that?



being scummy isn't a good thing dude
cause the fellowship is scum
your just being a dumb ass or your fellowship
or a fell Creature 
i'm just gonna ignore post like this for now on
edit: oh wait you kinda already role reveled


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> And you can lynch me whenever you feel like it such as right now or we can pool our resources to find the ring together. You have more than one kill and you have lynch power. Do you really think in the precarious situation I'm in I can afford not agree to work with you?
> 
> I basically am another cop. A better one than Cokie that's for damn sure. I'm a decent player too.



i'm not a cop i have kinda a shiter version of the cop


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> And you can lynch me whenever you feel like it such as right now or we can pool our resources to find the ring together. You have more than one kill and you have lynch power. Do you really think in the precarious situation I'm in I can afford not agree to work with you?
> 
> I basically am another cop. A better one than Cokie that's for damn sure. I'm a decent player too.



I won't negotiate with an opportunistic indy 

After this phase, let's question On And On. I have a feeling he's hiding something


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 21, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> You're the durp cause humans are mafia
> .
> ok this is my list
> Tribulation
> ...



So I see, that's your role.

Raf and Mei Lin are both town. SoulTaker isn't also human.
That narrows down the list.
*
[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*

Despite being the lesser threat, I don't see a better candidate for this lynch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> ST, you're calling a lot of people stupid but in the end, you're not Town.
> 
> Sure, we can let you live and whatnot, but Cokie was right to pressure you, I don't want an independent running around when we don't have and clue who they are.



No I'm calling Cokie stupid. And I'm laughing at how a bandwagon got started on me because I wasn't active and I voted for Maximo. It's just dumb.




Cokie the Clown said:


> being scummy isn't a good thing dude
> cause the fellowship is scum
> your just being a dumb ass or your fellowship
> or a fell Creature
> ...



First off I know I'm a rookie but I know for damn sure I'm a better player than you are. Furthermore do you not know how to read? This game is literally the opposite of every other game. The good guys are the mafia and the bad guys are the town. The posting phase is at night and the non posting phase is the day.

You're the dumbass if you couldn't see the point I was making.



Cubey said:


> I won't negotiate with an opportunistic indy
> 
> After this phase, let's question On And On. I have a feeling he's hiding something



I'd be an upgrade over what you have on your side. Which is essentially a bunch of yes men and women attempting to ride your coattails to victory. But what else is new. I can track all the movements of whoever you find sus and help win the game. Or you can lynch me now and potentially lose because well. You've nabbed one fellowship member the whole time. 

But you can lynch me and when you lose because that's exactly what you're doing. Well look back at this as the moment where you gave up a chance to potentially win.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> SoulTaker said:
> 
> 
> > You're the durp cause humans are mafia
> ...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Retarded town attacking independents. Here we go again...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

Everyone in the fellowship is considered human

Saruman and grima are considered human

Haradrim leader, corsair admiral, and easterling commander are considered human

Mouth of sauron I'll consider human despite how messed up he is


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know guys, we could use ST.

Right now there are a lot of suspects to go through.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

rafaella said:


> rafaella said:
> 
> 
> > can we just work with mordor, isengard, etc...
> ...


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker, the thing is, you may have an investigative role, but then again so does town. We also have a few good hunters on our side, so your role isn't really necessary to win. On the contrary, by getting rid of you, we are getting of a potential traitor. I'm confident in this lynch for now, but anyways,

Rofl, On And On, DanE, Platinum, Blackluster, Tribulation. Lying low and unsuspected, which makes you all suspect. For now, I think Platinum is the most scummy of them all. After SoulTaker, he's


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Retarded town attacking independents. Here we go again...



Oh yeah, I forgot about you. You've been sneaking by easily as well 

You come in, bandwagon, or make fun of town for bandwagoning and then leave. Scummy behavior, I'll be keeping an eye on you


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 21, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Everyone in the fellowship is considered human
> 
> Saruman and grima are considered human
> 
> ...







> ok this is my list
> Tribulation
> SoulTaker
> G. Hawke
> ...



I see, Mystic has confirmed it. That means aiya-chan is the only human in that list. The rest on that list aren't human seeing that your ability tells you there's only one human on that list.

I guess we can say that none of those people on your list belongs to the fellowship.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

danE is dead Cubey


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> So I see, that's your role.
> 
> Raf and Mei Lin are both town. SoulTaker isn't also human.
> That narrows down the list.
> ...


its nice that you've spotted i'm town but my name is not allowed
dont be that bitch that posts it again for shits and giggles 



Cokie the Clown said:


> i'm just copy what i got on my list only one is the real target
> the rest are random
> so you are one of the random


no quoting rafaella ploxxie cause i have nothing to say this
you're an asshole for making me do this


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

We know ST's role, why don't we make this phase even more productive since we wasted the last few.

I want answers.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 21, 2011)

Dane is still alive and he's a confirmed townie.

Anyway, SoulTaker isn't a common independent we know similar to a survivor whose good to keep around. He's a potential traitor who can messed up with town so if you have better suspects, tell them or proceed to lynch ST.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Alright, whatever *[CHANGE VOTE On And On]*



Cokie the Clown said:


> danE is dead Cubey



He/She replaced Fire Bolt


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Good, we're gonna add more pressure. That's fine by me.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ON AND ON]*

ST can be dealt with at any point.

Mastic, I see you lurking, how do you feel about this situation?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch on & on]*
its pretty stupid that i have to say something mean just to change votes


----------



## Mastic (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Good, we're gonna add more pressure. That's fine by me.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ON AND ON]*
> 
> ...



ST seems like a fool but since we know his role now we can use him until we dont need him anymore. 

Why are we targeting On&On again. Is it inactivity or did someone investigate?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Mastic said:


> ST seems like a fool but since we know his role now we can use him until we dont need him anymore.
> 
> Why are we targeting On&On again. Is it inactivity or did someone investigate?



That's not very nice considering our history Mastic


----------



## Mastic (Aug 21, 2011)

It wasnt meant to make you feel bad.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Mastic said:


> ST seems like a fool but since we know his role now we can use him until we dont need him anymore.
> 
> Why are we targeting On&On again. Is it inactivity or did someone investigate?


Just a few people finding him suspicious, see how he reacts to this threat.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Inactivity. Flying under the radar is either apathetic townie or mafia. We'll see what happens with this, and if his defense is adequate, I'll go back to SoulTaker, or move onto Platinum.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Also Geijutsu and Rofl.

And a few others.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow I have certainly missed alot. 

Let me start to read back what I have missed.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Inactivity. Flying under the radar is either apathetic townie or mafia. We'll see what happens with this, and if his defense is adequate, I'll go back to SoulTaker, or move onto Platinum.



Plat does seem like a good suspect too, I didnt even realize he was in the game.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Plat does seem like a good suspect too, I didnt even realize he was in the game.



He's been playing like that for a bit. I don't know if he's just drawing mafia lately thus is in the shadows or if he is inactifagging due to the nature of the game. The whole day phase night phase thing kind of confused me at first too.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Actually, I like Plat more than O&O for now

*[CHANGE VOTE Platinum]*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 21, 2011)

To be honest, right now its just pressing and apart from Soul being independent we haven't really gained alot of information. Right now I am just gonna wait for things to develop and see if someone slips. 

I am leaning more to O&O/Platinum instead of Soul if he promises to play Pro town.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

alright lets see what happens
*[vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Mastic (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah Im going with the Plat aswell, no harm in pressuring them both.

*[VOTE Lynch Plat]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

like what cubey said, reading back, those 2 have been laying low

*[Vote Lynch Plat]*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW LET'S BANDWAGON PLATINUM GAIZ :WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]

/band the wagon


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm gonna stick with On and On. 

But that doesn't mean I have any evidence towards Plat's innocence.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Quinn, has anyone confirmed you yet?


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Duly noted.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey, Quinn is town trust me


----------



## On and On (Aug 21, 2011)

Has someone "confirmed" Cubey yet?


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Duly noted, Legend.

And I haven't been confirmed  Investigate me, kill me, lynch me. I am town.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting way to enter a thread where you are one of the main suspects, On and On.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 21, 2011)

I havent been confirmed either but now there are also a few who can.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

No one ever confirms Cubey. I don't know why but his word is the gospel. Mostly because when he is town he is a great scumhunter and everyone rides his coattails to victory.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

*Fool of a Took*



*(Cubey)* has been revealed as *Peregrin Took*


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Die scum


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

What happened guys? :33


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

WE'RE STILL BROS RIGHT


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 21, 2011)

Rofl.

I should've listened to the little voice in my head saying.

Cubey is leading town as non town again 

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Mastic (Aug 21, 2011)

Well aint that a bitch. 

*[VOTE Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

of course

but this time you are my enemy


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubey]*
lol man just lol


----------



## Hawk (Aug 21, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't you want to know who Frodo is


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

lol cubey 
you are truly a fool of a took
*[change vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Man, if I had a role that wasn't practically suicide, I would've destroyed town 

It's okay though you'll never find the rest of my bros


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

we'll find out ourselves


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Don't you want to know who Frodo is



we are not gonna let you take town hostage dumbass:ho


----------



## Chibason (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]
*
You dead shorty


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

I was just about to say "We follow Cubey because he is all-knowing."

But now my mind really is all full of fuck.

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

HEY GUYS FOLOW MY SCUM LIST 

Everyone on it is mafia


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

If I had gotten any other role in my mafia I would've wrecked everyone's shit


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Aside from that, no one has called out Rofl, On And On, Tgoobaki, blackluster, TDB, FireBolt (DanE) and a slew of others into question.





Cubey said:


> Yep. Cops, if we have any, target Rofl or Fire Bolt.





Cubey said:


> Rofl, On And On, DanE, Platinum, Blackluster, Tribulation. Lying low and unsuspected, which makes you all suspect.



I'm not scum, bro.
Although you might have to lynch me at some point depending on how things go. 



SoulTaker said:


> No one ever confirms Cubey. I don't know why but his word is the gospel. Mostly because when he is town he is a great scumhunter and everyone rides his cock to victory.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Mastic said:


>





Good show


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> HEY GUYS FOLOW MY SCUM LIST
> 
> Everyone on it is mafia



i can believe this you foolish fool


----------



## Alpha (Aug 21, 2011)

Tsch, so that definitely clears O&O and Plat those who immediately voted for them need to be looked at.

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 21, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

It doesn't clear anyone  I've been hunting my own team this entire team


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Or have I? 

I think I have, but I'm not sure if I have


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It doesn't clear anyone  I've been hunting my own team this entire team



just die cubey just die


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it clears Plat, maybe Rofl, but not entirely On and On.

Cubey chose to go for a separate lynch over him.

But really, I just don't know anymore. I just don't know.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Seriously this is my point about these games. You guys all fall in line behind him and look at him as some kind of savior. When you should do your own scum hunting and draw your own conclusions. Town is losing on account of the fact that you had a mafia leading you and you've nabbed one townie for it.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)

I was already suspicious of those people before Cubey said so, not that that makes it any better because now I'm clueless.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Outstanding...

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

So guys, who do you want to lynch? :33

I think Rofl is pretty suspicious 

Lynch Darth. Oh wait, he's dead 

I sure wonder what role Friday and DanE were 

Chicharito and Belphegor are setting off some serious alarms


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It doesn't clear anyone  I've been hunting my own team this entire team





Cubey said:


> Or have I?
> 
> I think I have, but I'm not sure if I have


you are pulling a wad 
plat is probably mafia because that would be spite
rofl might be an independent
the others i have little time for
spill some more scum names for us while your at it
i like fools who make things easier


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Thank you simple reveal, the rest of the pieces should fall in line shortly.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Guys, lynch Chicharito not me


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just a lowly Took.


----------



## Distance (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

Get wagoned on by mafia only to have the mafia reveal themselves .

*[vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Seriously this is my point about these games. You guys all fall in line behind him and look at him as some kind of savior. When you should do your own scum hunting and draw your own conclusions. Town is losing on account of the fact that you had a mafia leading you and you've nabbed one townie for it.



The independent nabbed the mafia not the town.

See this is what you all get for blindly following cubert in every game.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

The indy killed a townie.

There sure is no hope for Shelob, right Platinum


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The independent nabbed the mafia not the town.
> 
> See this is what you all get for blindly following cubert in every game.



Oh I thought it was random misfires.

I agree with this so fucking much. The guy is really good but just letting him run towns is fucking ridiculous. This should be a lesson to all of you.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Platinum = Shelob
SoulTaker = Gollum

Do with that what you will


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

*Feed Me Hoe*

*Gollum* has located *Shelob*

Gollum gets this

[Feed Me] (Active) : Every day phase Gollum may select a player to feed to Shelob.  If that player is protected he will be eaten instead.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

See what I mean? 

Lynch Shelob after this


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey :ho

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

How does that prove i'm Shelob Cubey ?


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

tell us who gollum is :ho


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not Shelob .


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

then who is it?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

How should I know i'm not a cop .


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Cubey]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

ok, I'll trust you on that. 

btw lol cubey suspecting me


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> No one ever confirms Cubey. I don't know why but his word is the gospel. Mostly because when he is town he is a great scumhunter and everyone rides his coattails to victory.





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Fool of a Took*
> 
> 
> 
> *(Cubey)* has been revealed as *Peregrin Took*



The timing here was too perfect 

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

I'll look through his posts soon and try to figure them out. Willing to bet that he would've told us to investigate Merry at some point today. Others should do the same, just because we have a lynch doesn't mean we should stop thinking for the phase.

Cubey ? 18 (Legend, Tgoobaki, Mastic, Cokie, Gooba Moon, Rafa, Chooba, Quinn, SBW, >.>, BL, Trib, Distance, FakePeace, Platinum, Chicha, GB, Bel)
SoulTaker ? 2 (G. Hawke, Kaitou)
Toreno ? 1 (Tempest)
Mastic ? 1 (Cubey)


----------



## Frosch (Aug 21, 2011)

lololol hi there cubey

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

this game makes me want to reread the silmarillion, the hobbit and the LOTR.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 21, 2011)

i just realized i died and no one was protecting me 

smh town, smh


/dead


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, so Cubey is revealed.
*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Cubey]*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh Cubey a perfect role for you 

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

>implying I would not have wrecked your shit if I had any other mafia role


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> >implying I would not have wrecked your shit if I had any other mafia role


----------



## Quinn (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Pippin > Your roles


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 21, 2011)

Just got back, and Cubey is revealed as Pippin  .

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Sito (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]* haven't read this phase yet but I'm sure this is safe?


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a bomb 

Good luck Sito


----------



## Sito (Aug 21, 2011)

You made me check


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2011)

I was thinking about extending this phase since the activity kicked in so late but now I don't think thatll be necessary


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

What a fool.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

What happened guys :33


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Shark don't do this


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think Cubey is scum but I don't know who is a better target...plus I doubt we'll be able to switch the votes anyways


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I don't think Cubey is scum but I don't know who is a better target...plus I doubt we'll be able to switch the votes anyways



I like GB's way of thinking



I'll make a pro out of you yet


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

I ALWAYS get suspicious when a lynch goes on without any real resistance...


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 21, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I don't think Cubey is scum but I don't know who is a better target...plus I doubt we'll be able to switch the votes anyways





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Fool of a Took*
> 
> 
> 
> *(Cubey)* has been revealed as *Peregrin Took*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I don't think Cubey is scum but I don't know who is a better target...plus I doubt we'll be able to switch the votes anyways



He got role revealed.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

oh nevermind....

I didn't see that

haha I feel dumb now

whatever


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I ALWAYS get suspicious when a lynch goes on without any real resistance...



Me too 

Wanna help turn this wagon around?


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 21, 2011)

A fewthings to consider for the next phase.



			
				Soultaker said:
			
		

> Seriously this is my point about these games. You guys all fall in line behind him and look at him as some kind of savior. When you should do your own scum hunting and draw your own conclusions. Town is losing on account of the fact that you had a mafia leading you and you've nabbed one townie for it.



a) If you were so suspect of him, why wait til after he's confirmed to go after him?



			
				Tgoobaki said:
			
		

> Rofl.
> 
> I should've listened to the little voice in my head saying.
> 
> ...



b) Same question, why wait til a mafia is outed before you raise any suspicion if you've had some all along? That looks an awful lot like scum showing up to bandwagon their outed partner to save face.



Cubey said:


> Man, if I had a role that wasn't practically suicide, I would've destroyed town
> 
> It's okay though you'll never find the rest of my bros



c) SoulTaker's obviously suspicious tactics in waiting til after mafia is revealed to go after him, and Cubey's claiming that ST was Gollum only further leads me to believe ST might be one of Cubey's scumbuddies. -.-

At the very least it'd make a nice cover.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

lol, i thought it was day phase already...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 21, 2011)

Woah, the fuck did i miss? Cubey 

*[Vote Lynch Cubed One]*


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Woah, the fuck did i miss? Cubey
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Cubed One]*



Let's lynch Mastic bro


----------



## Sito (Aug 21, 2011)

GB


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yep. Cops, if we have any, target Rofl or Fire Bolt.



Here's what I was looking for. Decent chance that one of them is Merry.

Votals: 20 is majority!
Cubey ? 26 (Legend, Tgoobaki, Mastic, Cokie, Gooba Moon, Rafa, Chooba, Quinn, SBW, >.>, BL, Trib, Distance, FakePeace, Platinum, Chicha, GB, Bel, Geijutsu, Kaitou, Isha, Thdyingbreed, Goobito, SoulTaker, Shark Skin, Buto)
SoulTaker ? 1 (G. Hawke)
Toreno ? 1 (Tempest)
Mastic ? 1 (Cubey)


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey, Bel, wanna be a brony and lynch Mastic


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

why were you suspecting me, cubey?


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

The jig is up bromei


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

so you have nothing against me.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

You're on my team idiot 

Boromir.


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You're on my team idiot
> 
> Boromir.



you kinda got it wrong. I'm aragorn, you forgot?


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 21, 2011)

So, because my last post didn't really get much response, am I the only one here who finds it suspicious that SoulTaker and Tgoobaki apparently had "suspicions" about Cubey long ago but never said anything?

That's exactly the kind of excuse mafia would give when they bandwagon their own to save face. And ST has done far more "leading town by the nose" than Cubey has been doing this game. Hypocrisy much, anyone?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Phase ends in 30-40 minutes


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2011)

*Bye Bye Took*

*Cubey* *(Peregrin Took)*  has been lynched.

*(???)* has taken one life away from the *(Olog-Hai)*


*Day Phase 3 Begins*

Send in those day actions and no talking


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys, you killed me


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 22, 2011)

You guys are seriously lucky that Mystic's so lenient with activity, if this were any other game there'd be 5 modkills already 

Cubey ? 26 (Legend, Tgoobaki, Mastic, Cokie, Gooba Moon, Rafa, Chooba, Quinn, SBW, >.>, BL, Trib, Distance, FakePeace, Platinum, Chicha, GB, Bel, Geijutsu, Kaitou, Isha, Thdyingbreed, Goobito, SoulTaker, Shark Skin, Buto)
SoulTaker ? 1 (G. Hawke)
Toreno ? 1 (Tempest)
Mastic ? 1 (Cubey)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Belphegoob > Distance > SoulTaker > Cubey
Tribulation > Cubey
Legend > Platinum > Cubey
Ishamael > Cubey
Geijutsu > Cubey
SonnyBillWilliams > Cubey
blacklusterseph004 > Toreno > Cubey
>.> > Cubey
Thdyingbreed > Cubey
SoulTaker > Cubey
G. Hawke > SoulTaker
rafaella > Distance > O&O > Cubey
Dracule Mihawk
Marco
Cubey > SoulTaker > O&O > Platinum > Mastic
Platinum > Cubey
Goobito > Cubey
Tempest Phantom > Toreno
Chicharito > Cubey
Sphyer
On and On
Mei Lin
Distance > Cubey
Cokie the Clown > SoulTaker > Platinum > Cubey
Gooba Moon > Cubey
Mastic > Platinum > Cubey
Chooba > SoulTaker > Cubey
FakePeace > Cubey
Federer
Baroxio
Shark Skin > Cubey
Nois
Kaitou > SoulTaker > Cubey
Tgoobaki > Distance > Platinum > Cubey
Quinn > SoulTaker > O&O > Cubey
Greenbeast > SoulTaker > Cubey
Toreno
Butō Rengoob > Cubey
DanE




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bel votes Distance (1)
Tgoobaki votes Distance (2)
Rafa votes Distance (3)
BL votes Toreno (1)
Cokie votes SoulTaker (1)
Bel votes SoulTaker (2) from Distance (2)
Quinn votes SoulTaker (3)
Chooba votes SoulTaker (4)
GB votes SoulTaker (5)
Tempest votes Toreno (2)
G. Hawke votes SoulTaker (6)
Kaitou votes SoulTaker (7)
Cubey votes SoulTaker (8)
Cubey votes O&O (1) from SoulTaker (7)
Quinn votes O&O (2) from SoulTaker (6)
Rafa votes O&O (3) from Distance (1)
Cubey votes Platinum (1) from O&O (2)
Cokie votes Platinum (2) from SoulTaker (5)
Mastic votes Platinum (3)
Legend votes Platinum (4)
Tgoobaki votes Platinum (5) from Distance (0)
Legend votes Cubey (1) from Platinum (4)
Tgoobaki votes Cubey (2) from Platinum (3)
Mastic votes Cubey (3) from Platinum (2)
Cokie votes Cubey (4) from Platinum (1)
Gooba Moon votes Cubey (5)
Rafa votes Cubey (6) from O&O (1)
Chooba votes Cubey (7) from SoulTaker (4)
Cubey votes Mastic (1) from Platinum (0)
Quinn votes Cubey (8) from O&O (0)
SBW votes Cubey (9)
>.> votes Cubey (10)
BL votes Cubey (11) from Toreno (1)
Trib votes Cubey (12)
Distance votes Cubey (13)
FakePeace votes Cubey (14)
Platinum votes Cubey (15)
Chicha votes Cubey (16)
Bel votes Cubey (17) from SoulTaker (3)
GB votes Cubey (18) from SoulTaker (2)
Geijutsu votes Cubey (19)
Kaitou votes Cubey (20) from SoulTaker (1)
Isha votes Cubey (21)
Thdyingbreed votes Cubey (22)
Goobito votes Cubey (23)
SoulTaker votes Cubey (24)
Shark Skin votes Cubey (25)
Buto votes Cubey (26)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2011)

*Spider and Friends*

*Shelob* has eaten *Mauhur* *(Toreno)*

*Gollum* has attacked *(???)* but has failed and will not bring Shelob someone to eat.  She will have a choice in eating him or not during the night phase.


*Die Hobbit Die*

*Ugluk* has killed *Meriadoc Brandybuck* *(Shark Skin)*


*King's Blade*

*Aragorn* has killed *??? (Chicharito)*



*Night Phase 4 Begins*

Remember to vote and send in those night actions.

(Also I apologize greatly for how unclear what would happen to Gollum if Shelob already had someone to eat for that phase)

Also Friday has replaced Kaitou, more replacements pending


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 23, 2011)

why can we only kill hobbits


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 23, 2011)

Can you look for a replacement for me too Mystic? I've just lost interest in this game, and I'm also playing a few other rmafia games and the Night is day a nd Day is Night stuff is messing badly with my head.

Sad thugh, this seemed pretty interesting, but I thinkit will be better for town if I am replaced with someone who is a bit more active.


...if I'm as of yet still alive, lol.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2011)

Got it Baroxio


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 23, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Got it Baroxio


Thanks.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 23, 2011)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE ACTION?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2011)

*Friendly Neighborhood Spider Bitch*

*Shelob* has role-blocked a *Ringwraith*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 23, 2011)

We need to get rid of Shebob...


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

purple asshole


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok ... now this looks serious 


maybe get rid of Rafaelle or Shark Skin?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to the game, Heloves 
Shark Skin is dead scum and we're pretty sure Aiyanah's town in this game. Who did you replace, btw?

Also Greenbeast, for once we're on the same page. Shelob should die asap, she clearly has no problem with killing townies and Mystic told me she can eat two people per dayphase if Gollum brings her someone. Plus we don't want to lose another wraith/mason, information is the biggest asset we have in this game.

The timing of this suggests that she's one of Platinum or SoulTaker, and SoulTaker was softclaiming Gollum pretty hard once Cubey outed him.



Cubey said:


> Platinum = Shelob
> SoulTaker = Gollum
> 
> Do with that what you will





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Feed Me Hoe*
> 
> *Gollum* has located *Shelob*
> 
> ...



*[Vote Lynch Platinum]* sounds like a safe bet, or Haradrim Leader could just off him since his ability is active now. Also now we know Distance can't be Mordor Faction, Lurtz, Lugdush, Mauhur, Sharku, Cave Troll or Chieftain, so the odds that he's a town role are very slim. We should take another look at him.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Welcome to the game, Heloves
> Shark Skin is dead scum and we're pretty sure Aiyanah's town in this game. Who did you replace, btw?
> 
> Also Greenbeast, for once we're on the same page. Shelob should die asap, she clearly has no problem with killing townies and Mystic told me she can eat two people per dayphase if Gollum brings her someone. Plus we don't want to lose another wraith/mason, information is the biggest asset we have in this game.
> ...



thanks .. I'm not sure who but ok I'll leave Rafaelle alone


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Aiyanah/the person you're talking about is essentially-confirmed Mouth of Sauron in this game, also saying his username forces him to insult you so we're just going with his old name Aiyanah


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2011)

Dammit I forgot something during the night phase...

*Attack From the Grave*

Upon his death *Chicharito* killed *Mastic (Ringwraith)*


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Aiyanah/the person you're talking about is essentially-confirmed Mouth of Sauron in this game, also saying his username forces him to insult you so we're just going with his old name Aiyanah



damn  .......not in the face bro 

aiya be not cruel 

well I sorta got the gist of this game


----------



## Frosch (Aug 23, 2011)

Who do you guys think Gollum will target next?

(gollum's likely sleeping right now so its best to move before he does and tries to feed someone else to shelob)


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Who do you guys think Gollum will target next?
> 
> (gollum's likely sleeping right now so its best to move before he does and tries to feed someone else to shelob)



maybe ... Mei Lin?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Welcome to the game, Heloves
> Shark Skin is dead scum and we're pretty sure Aiyanah's town in this game. Who did you replace, btw?
> 
> Also Greenbeast, for once we're on the same page. Shelob should die asap, she clearly has no problem with killing townies and Mystic told me she can eat two people per dayphase if Gollum brings her someone. Plus we don't want to lose another wraith/mason, information is the biggest asset we have in this game.
> ...



Any particular reason that you're ignoring the fact that Cubey said that Platinum is Shelob ?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> Any particular reason that you're ignoring the fact that Cubey said that Platinum is Shelob ?



This really.

Inb4 cubey is mafia he liezzzzz!

It's in everybody's interest to get rid of Shelob, perhaps moreso mafia since losing one member matters more to them than us, however although town has more roles to waste, its not really worth it to let Shelob live and let her perhaps kill some important roles.

Therefore, it might be worth it to go for plat.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

@Rofl: Any reason you've chosen not to read the posts I quoted?

Also just remembered that SoulTaker replaced Awesome who was dead inactive N1 and Shelob made an action that phase, so it's fairly unlikely that he's Shelob. Best bet is that he's Gollum then, in which case we can just leave him to try and steal the ring, though he's been posting pretty scummily too.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> @Rofl: Any reason you've chosen not to read the posts I quoted?



The fact that I asked a question concerning the post that you quoted, I'm not sure why you're asking this ....

>.....>


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually fuck, I just realized the Incoming Day Action came before Cubey posted that. Never mind, it isn't a confirmation after all :/

SoulTaker did heavily hint at Gollum though, maybe he'll tell us who it is if we apply some pressure. *[Vote Lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*

Gollum is fairly harmless without Shelob, I'd rather take the chance on that.

Gollum found shelob after cubey mentioned who shelob was..


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

@Tgoobaki: I missed the part where Gollum sent his action in just before Cubey said Plat was Shelob, so we can't tell for sure that he's spiderbitch. But Gollum should be playing a pro-town game if he knows what's good for him, especially since he doesn't need Shelob to win. He should prove his allegiance by giving us Shelob


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> @Tgoobaki: I missed the part where Gollum sent his action in just before Cubey said Plat was Shelob, so we can't tell for sure that he's spiderbitch. But Gollum should be playing a pro-town game if he knows what's good for him, especially since he doesn't need Shelob to win. He should prove his allegiance by giving us Shelob



Mm I remembered wrong.

I thought cubey said it then night action inc.

Zz no point keeping on plat then unless Gollum feels like betraying him if he's shelob 

*[Change Vote Lynch Soultaker]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

Why am I being role-blocked? I keep saying that I'm not a threat. I guess someone still doesn't trust me. 

You are wasting your roles on me.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 23, 2011)

Are we really hunting independents?
*
[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 23, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Are we really hunting independents?
> *
> [Vote lynch SoulTaker]*



An independent combo who are dangerous, yes.

We have leads on them and no leads on mafia.

Got a better idea?


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

We also need to find who the watcher in the water is - their ability to role block three people every night phase is a nuisance. In fact Shelob, Gollum and the Watcher in the Water are a nuisance to all factions right now.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 23, 2011)

Tgoobaki said:
			
		

> An independent combo who are dangerous, yes.
> 
> We have leads on them and no leads on mafia.
> 
> Got a better idea?



I wouldn't push on them. The only people who push hard to get independents killed are mafia. I think the utility of leaving them outweighs the threat, since they are a constant threat to mafia.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 23, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I wouldn't push on them. The only people who push hard to get independents killed are mafia. I think the utility of leaving them outweighs the threat, since they are a constant threat to mafia.



They're more likely to take out towns than mafia simply due to numbers.

And as I asked in the post you quoted...

Got a better idea?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 23, 2011)

well i say we atleast kill Shelob cause than gollum is nothing
and the watcher doesn't really need to do anything


----------



## Federer (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, I'm still alive? 

I haven't been that active, maybe I should. 

*[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 23, 2011)

Federer said:


> Oh, I'm still alive?
> 
> I haven't been that active, maybe I should.
> 
> *[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*



We have better things to do than hunting inactive ones atm 

*[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

You're going back on our alliance. I'm more of a threat to the fellowship than any of you. What you're going to use you're paranoid cop who has a shit nose to look for them while I can track? I'm more valuable alive than I am dead. But if you guys want to keep getting offed one by one and watch the fellowship win. 

I mean you've nabbed two of them. One because you guys were getting led by one of them and decided to finally confirm him instead of following him blindly.

By the way you realize you were being led by Took right? I mean come on you guys are doing a pretty bad job.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 23, 2011)

I am unsure about pushing for independents, however they are just fucking us up, I mean if they continue they could become just as dangerous as Mafia, considering they have more chances to his us townies before they ever hit another mafia. 

*[Vote Lynch SoulTaker]*

Also this is till anymore day actions or anything, I mean Cubey was revealed half way through the phase, so this is just until we can get something better. Hopefully mafia.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

The speed of this wagon and you don't think mafia is on it. SMH...

You guys are going to lose.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 23, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> The speed of this wagon and you don't think mafia is on it. SMH...
> 
> You guys are going to lose.



i had a feeling we were gonna lose a while ago

but ya the independants are fuckin us as bad as the mafia
*[vote lynch soultaker]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't buy the "independents are messing us up argument". Seems like a mafia cop out. Independents will invariably have mixed results until town pegs them down. Now that town has a bead on both independents, they have to be more cautious and strictly stick to town's guidance on targets. If they miss by hitting targets that town did not specify, then town can pull the trigger. You don't kill them before you've even tried to use them.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

Honestly Gollum is a bigger threat to the mafia then he is to us, there's no point in wasting our lynch on him.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 23, 2011)

Am I still ali--



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Dammit I forgot something during the night phase...
> 
> *Attack From the Grave*
> 
> Upon his death *Chicharito* killed *Mastic (Ringwraith)*




Nevermind. 


Thanks for the game MS. :33


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH >.>]*

I don't agree with lynching the independent but I have nobody else in mind.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

hmm this lynch feels off for some reason


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 23, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Ok ... now this looks serious
> 
> 
> maybe get rid of Rafaelle or Shark Skin?


please make sure to ask questions before spouting names like the insolent fool of a replacement i know you are



Heloves said:


> thanks .. I'm not sure who but ok I'll leave Rafaelle alone


best part was that this was explained in the post before it
then you mention my name anyway, i'll let you off on idiocy



Heloves said:


> damn  .......not in the face bro
> 
> aiya be not cruel
> 
> well I sorta got the gist of this game


i still loff you though <3



Federer said:


> Oh, I'm still alive?
> 
> I haven't been that active, maybe I should.
> 
> *[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*


suddenly, a wild fedurrhurr appears
pretty sure your mafia 
*[vote lynch federer]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

The point isn't to lynch SoulTaker - like Isha said, he'll be doing more damage to scum than us. We just want to put some pressure on him so he tells us who Shelob is and we can lynch her instead.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

that would be best


----------



## Saturday (Aug 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Soul Taker]*


----------



## Frosch (Aug 23, 2011)

Shouldn't we lynch mafia instead and use a kill on shelob?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## Frosch (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh nvm I just saw Bel's post.

Spit it up man 

*[Vote lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 23, 2011)

k, i'm gonna follow you pack of fools for a phase
i guess you're less of a fool than sauron though 
*[change vote lynch soultaker]*


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SOULTAKER]*

You are going down, Miss Sinister


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 23, 2011)

has anyone confirmed geijutsu?
you're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) btw


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), confirming.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2011)

*Spider Bitch Works Alone*

*Shelob* has eaten *Gollum* *(SoulTaker)*


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

Well that's that.


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GEIJUTSU]*


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

And no, aiya. Geijutsu is definitely suspicious but Cubey fucked me on that one by also calling him/her suspicious.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Quinn said:


> And no, aiya. Geijutsu is definitely suspicious but Cubey fucked me on that one by also calling him/her suspicious.



It's not unheard of for mafia to call other mafia suspicious to inadvertently remove suspicion from them upon their death.

And with a role like the one that cubey had where he knew he would eventually get outed it is likely.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

This is a horribly run town. You actually let a mafia lead you. It was a fun game though Mystic. 

/dead


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> .





Platinum said:


> It's not unheard of for mafia to call other mafia suspicious to inadvertently remove suspicion from them upon their death.
> 
> And with a role like the one that cubey had where he knew he would eventually get outed it is likely.


Oh no, I know Cubey would have mentioned some of them. 

He just mentioned some people differently than others and interacted differently with others.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

Who's our next target?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 23, 2011)

*[change vote lynch geijutsu]*
what happened to platinum though
i wanted to lynch that cock muncher
frifri i love you btw 
why do i love everyone today?


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

rafaella said:


> *[change vote lynch geijutsu]*
> what happened to platinum though
> i wanted to lynch that cock muncher
> frifri i love you btw
> why do i love everyone today?



Fuck you raf.


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

Geijutsu or Rofl, I don't care which.

I wanna see one of them dead.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Gei's town, I'm pretty sure I know his role.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> Fuck you raf.



i'll fuck you if you want 
you can be my whore for a day and i'll be yours on the others
i take wendesday's off cause my schedule is busy though 
and stop being a little fucker and pm me your nudes
/backdoor dealings

i do believe something is wrong with me today
perhaps i just need teaaaa


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Gei's town, I'm pretty sure I know his role.



NOBODY IS GOING TO TRUST YOU, YOU DAMN BRONY


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

I posted my nudes in the bathhouse I told you to go there and see them


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

Belph, I forgot but have you been confirmed or hinted or anything?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you guys just get high together or something 

@Quinn: I don't think so, and it'd be unwise of me to hint.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch Geijutsu]*


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

Geijutsu is mafia, lynch HIM


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 23, 2011)

tgoobaki said:
			
		

> Rofl.
> 
> I should've listened to the little voice in my head saying.
> 
> ...





Tgoobaki said:


> This really.
> 
> Inb4 cubey is mafia he liezzzzz!
> 
> ...





Tgoobaki said:


> An independent combo who are dangerous, yes.
> 
> We have leads on them and no leads on mafia.
> 
> Got a better idea?




Alright, so in summation, Tgoobaki was highly suspicious of Cubey well before Cubey was outed as mafia, but never said anything. Then, Tgoobaki played it cool and said he should've listened to the voice in his head and put a vote on Cubey. But note that he never raised any suspicions about Cubey anywhere at all until after he was outed. This screams scum, does it not? Mafia trying to save face by bandwagoning and saying they should've known all along. 

Then, Tgoobaki suggests that getting rid of Shelob is in everyone's best interests, *but even moreso to mafia*, because one mafia member has more importance than one townie. And then pushes a lynch on the independent that was revealed to be Shelob, directly after saying it was better for mafia. This screams scum, again.

Then, Tgoobaki suggests we have no leads on mafia, ignores the fact that town never tried to use Shelob/Gollum for its own benefit before trying to off them, which clearly only benefits the mafia, and asks anyone for a better idea. I've got one!

*[Vote Lynch Tgoobaki]*


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

Tgoobaki isn't mafia.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> Tgoobaki isn't mafia.



You can confirm that for sure? Cause that's some friggin' hella scummy stuff there.


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

100% sure, bro.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmm...alright, I'll trust you on it. 

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

^Vote Geijutsu or Belphegor. They're both part of the fellowship faction.


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

Why is Geijutsu suspicious? What happened to lynching Platinum? Why is Tgoobaki definitely not mafia? 

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> ^Vote Geijutsu or Belphegor. They're both part of the fellowship faction.



I'm giving things a readover...I have my suspicions about Bel too, but I'm pretty sure Gei is town.

Right now about the only thing I am sure of is that we should lord Plat's role over him and essentially turn him into a town vig.


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

Tgoobaki isn't mafia, because I know so


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Can any confirmed town like Legend or Tempest confirm Friday/Tgoobaki?


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend can confirm me. I don't think Tempest can.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Gotcha. Pretty certain I do know Gei's role though, I'll reveal it if he okays it.

It might be best to pressure the inactives this round, Mystic's been really lenient with inactivity this game so it'd be really easy for scum to hide by not posting. Or we could carry on hunting for Shelob. I'll follow Aiyanah's instincts and *[Vote Lynch Federer]* for now.


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob are you voting Federer because you think they are mafia or Shelob?


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

Vote for Rofl.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch ]* 

still trying to catch up to everyone ...  and I sure as hell not joining a bandwagon


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

@Distance: More likely mafia than Shelob. If I remember right, his first post in the game was that he hates his role, which could've been an attempt to throw us off. His voting record and inactivity also look pretty suspect. Though mostly I just want to get him talking. Not sure who Shelob is, Platinum's prolly still the best candidate but it'd be far more useful for Cubey to lie to us about Shelob than about Gollum.

@Quinn: What's the reasoning behind this? o:

SoulTaker ? 8 (Tgoobaki, Tempest, Federer, FakePeace, SBW, Cokie, GB, Gei)
Gei ? 3 (Friday, Rafa, Platinum)
No Lynch ? 3 (Trib, Distance, Heloves)
>.> ? 1 (Quinn)
Federer ? 1 (Bel)


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> @Quinn: What's the reasoning behind this? o:


He's just shady as fuck.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

^ Placeholder.


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> @Distance: More likely mafia than Shelob. If I remember right, his first post in the game was that he hates his role, which could've been an attempt to throw us off. His voting record and inactivity also look pretty suspect. Though mostly I just want to get him talking. Not sure who Shelob is, Platinum's prolly still the best candidate but it'd be far more useful for Cubey to lie to us about Shelob than about Gollum.



But if Federer is more likely Mafia than Shelob, wouldn't it best to be investigating/questioning someone who is suspected as Shelob because she/he/it is more of a threat to town right now than anyone else? Wasn't the search for Gollum and Shelob the priority? Why are we suddenly deviating from that goal? Shouldn't we stick to it?


----------



## Quinn (Aug 23, 2011)

I think Mafia are a way bigger threat than Shelob.


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

Quinn said:


> I think Mafia are a way bigger threat than Shelob.



But I just think that if we have a mission we should stick to it, and then go looking for Mafia when that goal is done. Letting Shelob eat whoever and hope that it won't be town isn't wise at all.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> Geijutsu is mafia, lynch HIM


*
[Vote Lynch Geijutsu]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 23, 2011)

Distance said:


> But I just think that if we have a mission we should stick to it, and then go looking for Mafia when that goal is done. Letting Shelob eat whoever and hope that it won't be town isn't wise at all.




That's why I said we should turn Shelob into a town vig. We can threaten to lynch her if she doesn't target someone we pick out for her.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

Isn't possible that one of the townies is a Shelob or is that impossible?


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> That's why I said we should turn Shelob into a town vig. We can threaten to lynch her if she doesn't target someone we pick out for her.



And I think that it's a good idea, we can even protect them during the day phase as part of the contract. But now we are jumping around going for Mafia and leaving Shelob to get away with their crimes.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Well we could go after both mafia and Shelob this phase if people would actually post 
Both are threats, Shelob maybe a bit moreso since we offed 2 mafia last cycle. Apart from Cubey saying Platinum is Shelob though, we don't really have any leads on her seeing as SoulTaker didn't out her. We could press on Platinum some more, but apart from that it'd be more profitable to go back to scumhunting.



>.> said:


> I'm not scum, bro.
> Although you might have to lynch me at some point depending on how things go.


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm going to listen to you for now Belphegoob, but how Mafia hasn't gone for you yet I just don't understand.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 23, 2011)

Distance said:


> I'm going to listen to you for now Belphegoob, but how Mafia hasn't gone for you yet I just don't understand.



Because you're mafia and so is he


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not really sure either 

Also, we ought to have Shagrat or Watcher roleblock Platinum asap next phase, that way we can confirm for sure whether or not he's Shelob.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 23, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

Friday and Tgoobaki are town


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Because you're mafia and so is he



I for one don't even know why they haven't gone for me yet either.



Legend said:


> Friday and Tgoobaki are town



Well now my suspicion of Belphegoob grows. 

Can we also check Sphyer, has it been confirmed what faction he is for yet?


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

i dunno who he is with


----------



## Frosch (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh wow I look away for a second and I get people on me 

I'm not mafia though I haven't been much of use for town, I haven't used my role much because I fear the RNG gods, I only used it once for a personal vendetta >_>

Bel guessed my role because he knew who I had on spite list before from a previous game 

As for Friday I dont know why he finds me suspicious, my role isnt that important or vital so I don't think he's mafia trying to off an important town target, he's just mistaken


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2011)

No post editing Gei, I warn you


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 23, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Federer]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> i dunno who he is with



well that needs to be checked I believe. if the scum search is back up again we have to start again and monitor how members post carefully.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 23, 2011)

It was a typo


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

day 2 ..the people are getting restless....Mafia members and Shelob seem to be a threat ..... must continue to study


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Gei's the Moria Cave Troll, he swore to spitekill Darth for taking Trib out half an hour into Kenshinfia, and as soon Darth died here he showed up to IRC obscenely pleased with himself. He may not be an important role, but lynching another townie would hurt a lot. Get the votes off him or prepare for a neverending onslaught of I-told-you-sos.

Rofl was hinting either Balrog or Denethor, neither of whom we should want to kill right now. It'd be a clever move for scum to pull though. Also I've measured the odds again and Distance has a 7 in 11 chance of being scum or Shelob. Prolly the best choice of vigkill right now.

Btw I don't think Federer's coming back


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry for inactivity


----------



## Frosch (Aug 23, 2011)

Now you understand why I'm hesitant to use my role


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

No Lynching at this stage in the game is a bad move, but I refuse to let us town like imbeciles.

Votals: 20 is majority!
SoulTaker ? 7 (Tempest, Federer, FakePeace, SBW, Cokie, GB, Gei)
No Lynch ? 5 (Trib, Distance, Heloves, Tgoobaki, Bel)
Gei ? 4 (Friday, Rafa, Platinum, Chooba)
Federer ? 1 (Isha)
>.> ? 1 (Quinn)


----------



## Frosch (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote no lynch]*

Any clues? Not that I wanna spite here but Quinn seemed quite interested in seeing me or bel get lynched, I'd like to know why


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2011)

It's night 4 and you wanna no lynch? Yeah, please show me that this isn't a mafia move.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Gei]*

Never vote no lynch, ever


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2011)

I think bel is using inactivity to his advantage and doing whatever. He's more than likely mafia, and so is geijutsu so we need to get them both lynched.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm suspicious of Tgoobaki...


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

You'd seriously rather lynch a townie than No Lynch?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd rather take a chance at hitting mafia then take no chance.

It's too late in the game to be no lynching. Even if the lynch fails we gain info that we can use towards the next phase. It's guaranteed we'll get something out of a lynch.

While if we no lynch we could end up with zero progress.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Ordinarily, that'd be true yeah. But I'm almost certain that Gei is the Cave Troll, to a degree where lynching him would be idiocy.

Quinn and Tgoobaki are confirmed town, btw.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Heh, forgot that I should be ending the phase around now >.>

Anyway I'm extending the phase until 12 p.m. EST to give the current inactives a chance and if those that haven't voted / posted for two phases in a row don't show they're all going to die


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually hold that thought, I might just kill all the inactive bastards


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay in that case, going back to *[Vote Lynch Federer]* for now, though it's pretty doubtful he'll ever post. Might be a better option to press Rofl a bit.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 24, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

KILL DEM BASTARDS


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2011)

^ but you're voting not to kill anyone
a little moronic, yes?


----------



## Frosch (Aug 24, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Gei]*
> 
> Never vote no lynch, ever



I simply don't want to lynch someone unless there's strong conviction s/he's scum, too much town has died by now and right now there's nothing to go on except the suspicion on me but I've already been role revealed

Whats hurting this game the most right now is the lack of people's activity, there's less to go by save for the townies arguing among themselves and the mafia's clearly capitalizing on this, instead you should worry about those who are inactive right now


----------



## Hawk (Aug 24, 2011)

rafaella said:


> ^ but you're voting not to kill anyone
> a little moronic, yes?



WHY VOTE FOR PEOPLE THAT WILL DIE EITHER WAY? 

(AND I HATE YOU FOR MAKING ME REPLY AGAIN -.-)


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> I simply don't want to lynch someone unless there's strong conviction s/he's scum, too much town has died by now and right now there's nothing to go on except the suspicion on me but I've already been role revealed
> 
> Whats hurting this game the most right now is the lack of people's activity, there's less to go by save for the townies arguing among themselves and the mafia's clearly capitalizing on this, instead you should worry about those who are inactive right now



>too much town has died
>1 mafia dead each phase
>too much town has died?

why did friday confirm you town after confirming you as mafia?
this is all very silly, now i need paracetamol's to deal with the migraine the idiocy in here has caused -_-


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2011)

I confirmed him as town?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> WHY VOTE FOR PEOPLE THAT WILL DIE EITHER WAY?
> 
> (AND I HATE YOU FOR MAKING ME REPLY AGAIN -.-)



oh, you didn't have to reply
you could have just stayed silent cause your role is obvious
quoting me like a brain dead monkey with a mouse and keyboard stuck in caps in hand is not helpful though ^_^


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> I confirmed him as town?



maybe, i dunno
i was reading through this and another thread at the same time
perhaps i'm confused now ;_;
you idiots confused me 
i'm sticking my vote on fed though
also, regarding ef, is he still alive?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol Aiyanah, so confused 

I'm the one telling you guys Gei is town, also your vote is currently on Gei and not Federer. I think EF is dead but it's kinda hard to tell in a game with this many inactifags


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2011)

well shit
*[change vote lynch federer]*
because nadal is better


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2011)

rafaella said:


> maybe, i dunno
> i was reading through this and another thread at the same time
> perhaps i'm confused now ;_;
> you idiots confused me
> ...



Yeah.. I actually get the remark now that you said another thread.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2011)

you are still a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) frifri
inb4 you dont mind
can this even count as a legal post by me if he doesn't mind? -_-
forget i asked that >.>


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gei]*

whatever happens happens


----------



## Saturday (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait so you guys want to lynch a random inactive rather than try to get mafia???

That doesn't make sense. If he's town we really won't earn anything from the lynch. It's better if we lynch someone who at least meets the post/ vote requirements each phase so we get new info.

Anyways MS will modkill the inactives at the end of this phase if they don't post.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not your job to actually make them feel insulted, you just have to do your best at being insulting


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Votals: 17 is majority!
No Lynch ? 6 (Trib, Distance, Heloves, Tgoobaki, Gei, Gooba Moon)
SoulTaker ? 5 (Tempest, Federer, FakePeace, SBW, Cokie)
Gei ? 5 (Friday, Platinum, Chooba, GB, Legend)
Federer ? 3 (Isha, Bel, Rafa)
>.> ? 1 (Quinn)


----------



## Saturday (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you still have to be mean to me rafa if I say your name?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2011)

fuck you gb 
fuck you, your mother, your father, your grandmother, your grandfather and any kids you might have
frifri is exempt though 
yes i still have to be mean


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2011)

I wanna bone you raf, please send me pics.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Wait so you guys want to lynch a random inactive rather than try to get mafia???
> 
> That doesn't make sense. If he's town we really won't earn anything from the lynch. It's better if we lynch someone who at least meets the post/ vote requirements each phase so we get new info.
> 
> Anyways MS will modkill the inactives at the end of this phase if they don't post.



For the last time, we aren't 'trying to get mafia' if we lynch Gei because he is almost certainly town. I almost hope you guys succeed in getting Gei lynched just so I'll be able to rub it in your faces afterwards.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> I wanna bone you raf, please send me pics.



lol It's hard to take anything dirty you say serious cause of your aang Avatar.

No pun intended


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gei]*

Now its a tie for majority


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 24, 2011)

I just remembered gei was slated to be a troll.

*[Change Vote Lynch Federer]*

I hate Federer =[

But now no lynch is in the lead >.>


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually no it isn't, because apparently we're idiots. Do any of you even know why you're voting for Gei?

Votals: 17 is majority!
Gei – 6 (Friday, Platinum, Chooba, GB, Legend, Tgoobaki)
No Lynch – 5 (Trib, Distance, Heloves, Gei, Gooba Moon)
SoulTaker – 5 (Tempest, Federer, FakePeace, SBW, Cokie)
Federer – 3 (Isha, Bel, Rafa)
>.> – 1 (Quinn)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 24, 2011)

*Kill the Inactives, Kill them All*

There was *no lynch* this night

*???* has killed *??? (Tempest Phantom)*

*DanE (Ufthak)* has been mod-killed
*Mei Lin (Muzgash)* has been mod-killed
*On and On (Grishnakh)* has been mod-killed
*Marco (Watcher in the Water)* has been mod-killed

I'm also lowering Shelob's win condition by one since these many mod-kills affect her eating pool

*Day Phase 4 Begins*

Remember no posting and to send in those Day Actions


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Ninja'd :zomg

Votals: 17 is majority!
Gei – 5 (Friday, Platinum, Chooba, GB, Legend)
No Lynch – 5 (Trib, Distance, Heloves, Gei, Gooba Moon)
SoulTaker – 5 (Tempest, Federer, FakePeace, SBW, Cokie)
Federer – 4 (Isha, Bel, Rafa, Tgoobaki)
>.> – 1 (Quinn)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Belphegoob > Platinum > SoulTaker > Federer > No Lynch > Federer
Tribulation > Tgoobaki > No Lynch
Legend > Gei
Ishamael > Federer
Geijutsu > SoulTaker > No Lynch
SonnyBillWilliams > SoulTaker
blacklusterseph004
>.>
Thdyingbreed
SoulTaker > DEAD
G. Hawke
rafaella > Federer > SoulTaker > Gei > Federer
Dracule Mihawk
Marco
Platinum > SoulTaker > Gei
Goobito
Tempest Phantom > SoulTaker > DEAD
Sphyer
On and On
Mei Lin
Distance > SoulTaker > No Lynch
Cokie the Clown > SoulTaker
Gooba Moon > No Lynch
Mastic > DEAD
Chooba > Gei
FakePeace > SoulTaker
Federer > SoulTaker
Heloves > No Lynch
Nois
Friday > SoulTaker > Gei
Tgoobaki > Platinum > SoulTaker > No Lynch > Gei > Federer
Quinn > Rofl
Greenbeast > SoulTaker > Gei
Butō Rengoob
DanE




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bel votes Platinum (1)
Bel votes SoulTaker (1) from Platinum (0)
Tgoobaki votes Platinum (1)
Tgoobaki votes SoulTaker (2) from Platinum (0)
Tempest votes SoulTaker (3)
Federer votes SoulTaker (4)
FakePeace votes SoulTaker (5)
SBW votes SoulTaker (6)
Cokie votes SoulTaker (7)
Quinn votes >.> (1)
Rafa votes Federer (1)
GB votes SoulTaker (8)
Platinum votes SoulTaker (9)
Gei votes SoulTaker (10)
Rafa votes SoulTaker (11) from Federer (0)
Friday votes SoulTaker (12)
Distance votes SoulTaker (13)
Friday votes Gei (1) from SoulTaker (12)
Rafa votes Gei (2) from SoulTaker (11)
Platinum votes Gei (3) from SoulTaker (10)
Trib votes Tgoobaki (1)
Trib votes No Lynch (1) from Tgoobaki (0)
Distance votes No Lynch (2) from SoulTaker (9)
Bel votes Federer (1) from SoulTaker (8)
Heloves votes No Lynch (3)
Tgoobaki votes No Lynch (4) from SoulTaker (7)
Chooba votes Gei (4)
Isha votes Federer (2)
Bel votes No Lynch (5) from Federer (1)
Gei votes No Lynch (6) from SoulTaker (6)
GB votes Gei (5) from SoulTaker (5)
Bel votes Federer (2) from No Lynch (5)
Gooba Moon votes No Lynch (6)
Rafa votes Federer (3) from Gei (4)
Legend votes Gei (5)
Tgoobaki votes Gei (6) from No Lynch (5)
Tgoobaki votes Federer (4) from Gei (5)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 25, 2011)

*Bloody Twilight*

*Ugluk* has killed *(???)* but was attacked back and *Ugluk* *(Sphyer)* was killed as well

*Haradrim Leader* has stomped on *Lagduf (Federer)* and *Dunlending Chieftain (Gooba Moon)*

*Shelob* has eaten a *Ringwraith* *(Quinn)*

*Aragorn* has attacked *???* but failed


*Night Phase 5 Begins*

Send in those night actions and remember to vote

Also *Blaze* has replaced *Goobito* since he asked me like two days ago or something.


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THDYINGBREED]*

btw, I'm 100% certain he's fellowship.


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

Mystic do you put roleblocks in the write-ups?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 25, 2011)

Only Shelob's


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anybody know who Sphyer found suspicious last day phase? Because I believe that person could have been who he targeted during the day phase and it could be Gandalf.


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Belphegoob]*

Because he suspected both me and Belphegoob.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2011)

TDB is fellowship

*[Vote Lynch Breed]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> TDB is fellowship
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Breed]*


Got any evidence to back up that claim?


----------



## Blaze (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm still reading the thread since I know next to nothing. Right now I'm on page 20.


Also *[VOTE LYNCH THDYINGBREED]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Got any evidence to back up that claim?



Actually they do. You haven't posted since Cubey got lynched I think.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Distance said:


> Actually they do. You haven't posted since Cubey got lynched I think.


I was busy that day, and how is that evidence that I'm fellowship?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice stuff Friday, I assume you mean certain due to an ability?

I'm almost certain that Distance is mafia too, gonna quickly dig up the post that raised my alarms.


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I was busy that day, and how is that evidence that I'm fellowship?



Well let's see what they have to say about evidence. But I just find it strange that you haven't posted since Cubey got lynched and now that you are suspected you are so quick to appear.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2011)

reliable sources say you need to be lynched


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Distance said:


> Well let's see what they have to say about evidence. But I just find it strange that you haven't posted since Cubey got lynched and now that you are suspected you are so quick to appear.


Yes because I was busy so I couldn't post, I just said that . Obviously I can now since I have free time, can post more often.



Legend said:


> reliable sources say you need to be lynched


That's not evidence I'm fellowship I want to know, what they have that confirms me as fellowship.


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Nice stuff Friday, I assume you mean certain due to an ability?
> 
> I'm almost certain that Distance is mafia too, gonna quickly dig up the post that raised my alarms.



Go dig up your shit Belphegoob, but you've been leading this town around for many phases now and a lot of your suspects have been town. 

Also Sphyer found you and I suspicious last night and I know he couldn't have attacked me because I was role-blocked last phase, and so the only person he could have attacked was you.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2011)

Soo you can tell your scumbuddies who to get rid of next phase, no thanks


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> Soo you can tell your scumbuddies who to get rid of next phase, no thanks


You don't have to tell me who they are, I just want to know what they did that confirms me as fellowship.

Until then this is pretty much baseless.


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

It's an ability bro. You're fellowship. Lets hope you're aragorn for killing me you fucking cunt.

Nothing really needs to be discussed unless thdyingbreed is prematurely killed.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Can someone explains Gandalf's ability when he is attacked? 

His role says he can't do anything, and his vote doesn't count, but for his vote to not be counted doesn't that mean he is allowed to post?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> It's an ability bro. You're fellowship. Lets hope you're aragorn for killing me you fucking cunt.
> 
> Nothing really needs to be discussed unless thdyingbreed is prematurely killed.


What ability? I don't see what's the big deal about telling me .

Still not seeing any evidence yet.


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

The damn wraith ability -_-


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 25, 2011)

Distance said:


> Can someone explains Gandalf's ability when he is attacked?
> 
> His role says he can't do anything, and his vote doesn't count, but for his vote to not be counted doesn't that mean he is allowed to post?



If gandalf were to be killed the first time he's pretty much "dead" for one entire cycle and dead posting.  Vote won't count though yes


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> If gandalf were to be killed the first time he's pretty much "dead" for one entire cycle and dead posting.  Vote won't count though yes



Thanks. This helps a lot. Now I know why Shelob was was suddenly off the agenda last night phase.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 25, 2011)

Distance said:


> Why am I being role-blocked? I keep saying that I'm not a threat. I guess someone still doesn't trust me.
> 
> You are wasting your roles on me.



Here we are. Distance is clearly directing this post to Shagrat and telling us he isn't a threat to us, ignoring the possibility that mafia could be roleblocking him. The only way he can make that assumption is if he himself was mafia. And like I've mentioned for a few phases now, there are very, very few town roles or even indie roles that he could conceivably be.

I don't know how much weight to give Sphyer's random one-liner, since he's a troll and seemed to play it off as a joke, but it only increases the likelihood of Distance being scum. Can anyone give a meta-read on whether he pays attention to games these days?



Distance said:


> Go dig up your shit Belphegoob, but you've been leading this town around for many phases now and a lot of your suspects have been town.
> 
> Also Sphyer found you and I suspicious last night and I know he couldn't have attacked me because I was role-blocked last phase, and so the only person he could have attacked was you.



His reasoning for voting me is pretty ludicrous in itself. How well I've played has little bearing on my faction, unless people intend to lynch me every time I have a bad game. Moreover, I have no idea what being roleblocked has to do with whether or not Sphyer would kill him.

And finally, he shouldn't need some imaginary reason to know if he was attacked. Only Gandalf could've had the same effects as the [???] Sphyer attacked, I checked with Mystic and the Easterling Commander wouldn't have died. If he wasn't lying through his teeth, he would know he wasn't attacked by virtue of not being Gandalf.

So lynch Breed tonight, kill Distance in the dayphase.

*[Vote Lynch Thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 25, 2011)

Also he votes for me over somebody who a confirmed mason says is confirmed scum? Prioritizing the affirmation of his own innocence over voting for scum, and abstaining from voting for his scummate? Major slip.

Friday/Legend, who else have you guys checked? It'd be good to get some more confirmed townies. Also, why the hell didn't you check Gei before deciding to lynch him off nothing


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Here we are. Distance is clearly directing this post to Shagrat and telling us he isn't a threat to us, ignoring the possibility that mafia could be roleblocking him. The only way he can make that assumption is if he himself was mafia. And like I've mentioned for a few phases now, there are very, very few town roles or even indie roles that he could conceivably be.
> 
> I don't know how much weight to give Sphyer's random one-liner, since he's a troll and seemed to play it off as a joke, but it only increases the likelihood of Distance being scum. Can anyone give a meta-read on whether he pays attention to games these days?
> 
> ...



Well excuse my suspicious after you've been in this game for so long! Leading us around and getting us no where!

I find it very strange how Shelob was not hunted last night phase and how it was suggested we search for someone else instead that could be mafia. If you were Gandalf you would want Shelob to stick in the game and keep attacking Town because Gandalf if attacked can kill shelob and then come back the next phase as Gandalf the white. There is no worries about that. You also have Arragon who can't be killed, Frodo who can wear the ring and only be role-blocked if attacked.

The reason why me being role-blocked last night phase is so important is because I don't have the ability to attack back at whoever attacks me, but only Gandalf. Now Sphyer was suspecting us both last night because he thought we were both Mafia arguing with each other to remove both our suspicion. So it's likely that he attacked you last night, because I was role-blocked and that you are now Gandalf dead posting.

I may be wrong and you could be the other person who I think you are, but I just find it strange.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 25, 2011)

Distance. Is. Not. Mafia.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 25, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

And so it begins.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

We are playing so badly.

*[Vote lynch ThDyingBreed]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Please town...whoever is left on our side...we're going to lose because of inactivity and misguidance from Mafia. I smell so many rats.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 25, 2011)

Distance said:


> Well excuse my suspicious after you've been in this game for so long! Leading us around and getting us no where!
> 
> I find it very strange how Shelob was not hunted last night phase and how it was suggested we search for someone else instead that could be mafia. If you were Gandalf you would want Shelob to stick in the game and keep attacking Town because Gandalf if attacked can kill shelob and then come back the next phase as Gandalf the white. There is no worries about that. You also have Arragon who can't be killed, Frodo who can wear the ring and only be role-blocked if attacked.
> 
> ...



Yeah sure, rub it in why don't you. I don't need to be told when I'm having a shitty game, it's pretty obvious right now, thanks. And the only reason I'm leading town is because this game is mired in apathy. I keep telling people to think for themselves and nobody has anything to contribute. It's honestly pathetic.

Anyways like I explained to you last phase, the reason we stopped pursuing Shelob was because the plan consisted of forcing her name out of SoulTaker, and for whatever reason he decided to stay quiet. Apart from trusting Cubey and going after Platinum, we had no other leads on her. Indies aren't like mafia, they can blend and just win with their actions. Searching for mafia had a much higher chance of success than rooting out Shelob, especially when you consider there's 6 times as many of them.

By the way, I agree that mafia would want Shelob alive. But mafia would also definitely want town to go after Shelob over themselves. Why in the world would mafia encourage town to actively start looking for them rather than waste a phase on a wild goose chase? Your argument makes zero sense.

I don't believe your rolehint for a second either. You didn't argue at all earlier when I said you couldn't be Mordor Faction, and you were cheering for the rest of the Wraiths to die after Fokers decided he wanted to ascent to unparalleled heights of idiocy. Also I don't see why it is you're taking it for certain that Sphyer attacked one of us. You seem to be making lots of interesting assumptions lately.

Not to mention completely skirting around everything I just said about you.


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

If you can't beat them I guess you join them.

*[change vote lynch thdyingbreed]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 25, 2011)

*A Snag in Spider-Bitches Plan*

*Shelob* has role-blocked *Durin's Bane*


*King on the Move*

*Aragorn* has killed *???* (>.>)


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *A Snag in Spider-Bitches Plan*
> 
> *Shelob* has role-blocked *Durin's Bane*



  

This is too good to be true.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

Is Belph a confirmed townie?


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

Distance said:


> Please town...whoever is left on our side...we're going to lose because of inactivity and misguidance from Mafia. I smell so many rats.



I'm town, I can't be anything else because I died a mason with knowledge of a QT. Trust me, bitch.


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Is Belph a confirmed townie?



Not that I'm aware of. Last thing I remember Belph saying is that her role was too important.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 25, 2011)

You'd think I would be by now, but no. And I said I'm not going to rolehint, because rolehinting in open games is stupid.


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Aragorn, Aragorn...who are you?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 25, 2011)

bel is aragorn
how have mafia not killed him yet? 
*[change vote lynch bel]*
my master is a lazy piece of shit who cant use his ability btw


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 25, 2011)

/follow aiya

I'll lol if he really is aragorn.

*[Vote Lynch Belphegoob]*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Distance being town my ass.

He's Durin's bane.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Well since my death is inevitable   Distance and i'm out son.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Belphegoob]*

I feel like such a failure

Smh


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 25, 2011)

opps i forgot about this game
*[vote lynch plat]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> opps i forgot about this game
> *[vote lynch plat]*



wtf you doing Cokie? He's going to die anyway. He can't kill Durin's Bane duing the day phase, thus he's going to die of hunger.

vote for Belphegoob or something.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch Belphegoob]*

Sauron do something with your life and get that god damn ring >:[


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 25, 2011)

I have no idea how I've stayed alive this long either, but I can think of two reasons. One is that when I was mafia in Soul Eater, I made it a policy to leave the active scumhunters who were way off the mark alive so they could continue being liabilities to town. I really hope that isn't the case here, or this will prolly go down as the biggest embarrassment of my mafia career.

The other is what Stunna did with Law in the Endless Mafia league by keeping him alive as a scapegoat, knowing that as long as he survived for long enough, town would eventually turn on him just for being Law and still alive, which appears to be working here for some reason 

Also, I'm not Aragorn 

Also, what the fuck, I was sure Distance was scum. You aren't bullshitting us, are you?

Also, what the fuck, Cubey was telling the truth?


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

of course Cubey was telling the truth. why the hell would he lie about it? Shelob was a threat to other weaker mafia members. he obviously wanted them to live, it's that simple, or he just thought "fuck it, i'm going to die anyways..."

*[Change vote Lynch Belphegoob]*

You're time has come I'm sorry.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm torn here between Bel and Dyingbreed


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

Belph you scum son 

We'll get the rest of your fellowship soon enough and Sauron will rule over Middle Earth once again


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm pretty torn myself...but at least for the immediate moment, TDB is confirmed by investigation, and Bel is just highly suspect. I'll go TDB for now, and see about lynching Bel in the next phase.

*[vote lynch thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 25, 2011)

If mafia knew who Shelob was and Shelob picked one of them, couldn't they just, I don't know, kill her? Am I the only one who understands how these roles work?

Towned by imbeciles in two consecutive games.

/sigh

I need a nap.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 25, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I'm pretty torn myself...but at least for the immediate moment, TDB is confirmed by investigation, and Bel is just highly suspect. I'll go TDB for now, and see about lynching Bel in the next phase.
> 
> *[vote lynch thdyingbreed]*



mhhh when you put it that way then breed's the better choice this phase

*[Vote Lynch thedyingbreed]*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> If mafia knew who Shelob was and Shelob picked one of them, couldn't they just, I don't know, kill her? Am I the only one who understands how these roles work?
> 
> Towned by imbeciles in two consecutive games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> If mafia knew who Shelob was and Shelob picked one of them, couldn't they just, I don't know, kill her? Am I the only one who understands how these roles work?
> 
> Towned by imbeciles in two consecutive games.
> 
> ...




Could be that they didn't know who she was until after Cubey said so, which was quite a while after she had been eating more town than mafia. She only ate one Mafia for that matter, and not a very important one either. 

Maybe you're not Mafia, but lynching you will give us more surety on who is...

However, since what we are sure of is that TBD is scum I guess it's best to lynch him this phase, and if he is or is not then you judgement will still follow.

*[Change Vote Lynch thedyingbreed]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 25, 2011)

*[change vote lynch TDB]*
opps forgot about that


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you guys being silly or something? Aiya, aka the Mouth of Sauron confirmed that Belph is Aragorn. What more proof do you need?


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 25, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Are you guys being silly or something? Aiya, aka the Mouth of Sauron confirmed that Belph is Aragorn. What more proof do you need?



I must've totally missed that. I thought only tdb was confirmed. Alright then, change of plans. Bel now, TDB tomorrow.

*[Vote Lynch Belphegoob]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 25, 2011)

must of miss that too
*[vote lynch Bel]*


----------



## Frosch (Aug 25, 2011)

Is sauron being roleblocked right now or something?

*[Change vote lynch Bel]*


----------



## Distance (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm tired now...

*[Change Vote Lynch Bel]* for the fucking last time.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 25, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I have no idea how I've stayed alive this long either, but I can think of two reasons. One is that when I was mafia in Soul Eater, I made it a policy to leave the active scumhunters who were way off the mark alive so they could continue being liabilities to town. I really hope that isn't the case here, or this will prolly go down as the biggest embarrassment of my mafia career.
> 
> The other is what Stunna did with Law in the Endless Mafia league by keeping him alive as a scapegoat, knowing that as long as he survived for long enough, town would eventually turn on him just for being Law and still alive, which appears to be working here for some reason
> 
> ...



I said we should lynch plat for being shelob when he said it but nobody wanted to -_-

Now I know why you didn't want to though


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 25, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Belph you scum son
> 
> We'll get the rest of your fellowship soon enough and Sauron will rule over Middle Earth once again



You and your scummates are laughing your asses off in the QT, aren't you


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> You and your scummates are laughing your asses off in the QT, aren't you


I wish 

I'm all alone...


----------



## Heloves (Aug 25, 2011)

I wonder how many Shelob are left?


----------



## Frosch (Aug 25, 2011)

There's more than one?


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 25, 2011)

No, there's only one shelob, and it's going to die in the day phase since it won't get to eat anyone. So Shelob is thankfully out of the picture.


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed is confirmed mafia  but bel is fine too


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> Thdyingbreed is confirmed mafia  but bel is fine too


So with Bel out of the picture we'll be down to 5 fellowship and hopefully we get TDB tonight.

Is there a chance he's Gandalf? We could lose vigs if they attack him.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 25, 2011)

There might be another way to kill gandalf without it being a vig kill, though it requires a bit of luck, just need to ask mystic something


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah so i forgot all about this game 

*[Vote Lynch Belphegoob]*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 25, 2011)

Shit forgot I was in this. Quick read through to see whats happening at will vote.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 25, 2011)

The inactivity is hurting this game you jerks


----------



## Saturday (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't believe I'm still alive lol


----------



## Alpha (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Belphegoob]*

Our luck has official changed. The come back as begun, fuck you fellowship.


----------



## DanE (Aug 25, 2011)

I got modkilled , sorry for inactivity guys, I had no electricity for 3 days.  

/dead


----------



## Blaze (Aug 25, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch Belphegoob]

*I read the whole thread.(skim read quite a bit of it)

Who are confirmed apart from Aya, Friday, Legend


I feel for you Aya and your role. At least you get to be an justified asshole. That shit is rare.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 25, 2011)

Nvm just asked mystic, I can't get gandalf without going Kamikaze


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 25, 2011)

So do we take the chance that TDB is Gandalf and attack him tonight or do we lynch him tomorrow?


----------



## Chibason (Aug 25, 2011)

Read the phase. I'll go with Belphegoob. 

*[Vote Lynch Belphegoob]*


----------



## Heloves (Aug 26, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch Green Beast]*


----------



## Frosch (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, thats a rather random choice Mr. Multiple Shelobs >_>

care to fill us in?


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2011)

sorry i cant bold on my phone

[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH BEL]

Someone kill tdb


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 26, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Are you guys being silly or something? Aiya, aka the Mouth of Sauron confirmed that Belph is Aragorn. What more proof do you need?



um, no i didn't
i just deduced that he was such
sauron is a fucking idiot anyway for not using his abilities
if it was a message from sauron you would know


----------



## Distance (Aug 26, 2011)

Deduced? ...


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 26, 2011)

i have no reason to say he is aragorn, so i said he was aragorn 
its strange some people thought he was confirmed by sauron though
so i'll leave my vote on the bastard


----------



## Distance (Aug 26, 2011)

what a game this is turning out to be...


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 26, 2011)

Die, scum. *[vote lynch bel]*


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 26, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Belphegoob]*


----------



## Federer (Aug 26, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BEL]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 26, 2011)

*Death to the Inactives, Also WTF???*

The lynch on *(???) Belphegor* has failed


*Nois (Gorbag)* has been modkilled

*Dracule Mihawk (Shagrat)* has been modkilled



*Day Phase 5 Begins*

Remember no posting and to send me those Day Actions


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Squishy Squish Squish*

*Haradrim Leader* tries to stomp on *???* but fails.  He also stomps on *Lugdush
(Cokie the Clown)* and kills him.


*Death of the Spider-Bitch*

*Shelob (Platinum)* was unable to eat this day and dies


*Cast it into the Fire*



*???* kills *??? (Chibason)*

*Fellowship* now numbers more than half of what remains of *Mordor* and *Isengard*.  The ring is cast into Mount Doom.

*Blaze (Sauron)* dies
*Legend (Ringwraith)* dies
*G. Hawke (Ringwraith)* dies
*Friday (Ringwraith)* dies
*Greenbeast (Ringwraith)* dies


*Night Phase 6 Begins*

Remember to send in those night actions and to vote


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

somotherfuckingdissappointinblaze
but he was a replacement right?
who did he replace?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Goobito


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo disappoint
i have no words for this 
*[vote lynch bel]*
why didn't you get lynched?


----------



## Friday (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol. Good luck to my mason. Shit


----------



## Blaze (Aug 27, 2011)

Can't blame for this.jpg


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

This is some bullshit. 

Belph should've been lynched. Gandalf ability says killed not lynched 

*[Vote lynch Belph]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you mean, guys? I'm town :33


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Horn of Gondor*



*Boromir (blacklusterseph004)* has sounded the *[Horn of Gondor]*

Everyone outside of the *Fellowship* will be unable to use their abilities for this night phase


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> What do you mean, guys? I'm town :33



lol you are so far from being town 
get lynched pony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

wat why did all those 4 people die I dont understand

and is Boromir trying to draw a lynch?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Aug 27, 2011)

Sauron was an inactifag until switched.

Fucking typical seriously.

*[Vote Lynch Bel]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't understand Aiya, I thought we were friends


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

Why did the lynch fail? I'm reading the abilities but can't find an ability that stops lynches

also *[Vote lynch Bel]*

also blackluster next day if we survive long enough


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been advised this should have probably been in the write-up

*Gandalf the White*



*Gandalf* has returned after being dead for an entire cycle


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Incoming Night Action*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

Hail to the king, baby.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I don't understand Aiya, I thought we were friends



lol you know i thought you might have been sauron when the lynch failed
but then blaze was sauron, and sito before him :/
fucking useless sauron (ignore this blaze)


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

You can't lynch a man who's already dead


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

You guy's are going to love  this next action .


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> You can't lynch a man who's already dead


wtf does that even mean :/
you gonna die pony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
you and all the cute ponies are going down in ball of fire and glory



Thdyingbreed said:


> You guy's are going to love  this next action .


so you're claiming whatever faction pops up in the next action
got ya


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

rafaella said:


> wtf does that even mean :/
> you gonna die pony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> you and all the cute ponies are going down in ball of fire and glory
> 
> ...


I'm mafia, thanks for switching the wagon on to Belph though last phase. 

Belph was dead technically due to being attacked hence why the lynch failed.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 27, 2011)

Raf, tdb was already confirmed mafia last phase.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

Boromir revealed, dizzy just admitted to being gandalf and now thdyingbreed who was one of our scum candidates basically revealed too, it can only mean mafia found a way to win the game this phase or the next >_<


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm Aragon, thanks for switching the wagon on to Belph though last phase.
> 
> Belph was dead technically due to being attacked hence why the lynch failed.



So the game will end with a modkill too I see


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Boromir revealed, dizzy just admitted to being gandalf and now thdyingbreed who was one of our scum candidates basically revealed too, it can only mean mafia found a way to win the game this phase or the next >_<


Why do you think we role blocked everyone? To make sure you can't mess anything up .


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

modkill time :33


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

Mystic seems busy, looks like someone's putting some effort to the next action's write up ...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Gandalf Doing his Thang*

*Gandalf* smites *??? (Distance)*


What's this about me needing to modkill someone? :33


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Silly Aragorn*

*Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* has been modkilled for role revealing, editing a post and deleting a post


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

superb
foolish aragorn
so bel is already dead? 
who else can we vote?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Belphegoob is currently alive


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Belph]*

Dieeeeeeee


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

Bow before me


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Victorious*

*Fellowship* currently outnumbers the individual standings of both *Mordor* and *Isengard*

*Durin's Bane* is also dead so they win

*Fellowship Wins*

They get this random victory montage I made real quick

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbQ7A6HCpdA[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks for playing guys, I know I've made my sure of Mod-derps while running this game but I hope you've enjoyed playing it as much as I did running it :33

Until next time and goodies pending

Feel free to discuss and vote for MVPs, any constructive criticisms are also welcome


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

Belphegoob and blackluster are our current confirmed mafia so we have to lynch one of them, most votes are already on Bel though

actually nevermind, they win lol


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Belphegoob is currently alive



oh i see now
what a staller that gandalf role is 
*insert general insult*


----------



## Quinn (Aug 27, 2011)

You fuckers killed me right when I found Aragorn.

We had a good idea who the rest of you were as well.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

well shit, games over


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

haha nice montage mystic

gg mafia, at first I thought bel was town cause he vouched for me


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2011)

We win .

*[Vote Belphegor Mvp]* 

Deserves it for being a great Godfather, and leading us to victory, though Tribulation deserves credit as well for this winning plan.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 27, 2011)

Aw yea, pimp reporting.



"Say what? Fellowship just whipped some ass?"


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Role List*


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Belphegoob (Gandalf)
2. Tribulation (Legolas)
3. Darth (Gimbatulash)
4. Legend (Ringwraith)
5. Ishamael (Haradrim leader)
6. Geijutsu (Moria Cave Troll)
7. Friday (Witch-King of Angmar)
8. SonnyBillWilliams (Frodo Baggins)
9. blacklusterseph004 (Boromir)
10. AznKuchikiChick (Gothmog)
11. >.> (Denethor)
12. Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)
13. Eternal Goob (Khamul)
14. SoulTaker (Gollum)
15. G. Hawke (Ringwraith)
16. Rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)
17. The_Unforgiven (Barrow-wight)
18. Dracule Mihawk (Shagrat)
19. Marco (Watcher in the Water)
20. Cubey (Pippin)
21. Platinum (Shelob)
22. Goobito (Sauron)
23. Tempest Phantom (Radbug)
24. Chicharito (Mountain Troll)
25. Shin ? Zangetsu (Grima)
26. Sphyer (Ugluk)
27. On and on (Grishnakh)
28. EnterTheTao (Sam) @@
29. Mei Lin (Muzgash)
30. Distance (Balrog)
31. Cokie the Clown (Lugdush)
32. Gooba Moon (Dunlending Chieftain)
33. DanE (Lurtz)
34. Mastic (Ringwraith) 
35. Chibason (Olog-Hai)
36. FakePeace (Saruman)
37. Federer (Lagduf)
38. Baroxio (Easterling Commander)
39. Shark Skin (Merry)
40. fokers13 (Ringwraith)
41. Maximo (Sharku)
42. Nois (Gorbag)
43. Kaitou (Ringwraith)
44. Tgoobaki (Corsair Admiral)
45. Quinn (Ringwraith)
46. Greenbeast (Ringwraith)
47. Toreno (Mauhur)
48. Butō Rengoob (Gimli)
49. Fire Bolt (Ufthak)





*QTs*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

That's BS Mystic Gandalf should've died with the lynch since nobody attacked him 

Whatev's I played like shit anyways.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

man, i thought this game would be easy sailing for town
but then sauron was given to sito


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Action List Part 1*

**Do note I may have made some mistakes writing these down


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Night 1:*

*Legend (Ringwraith)* targets *AznKuchikiChick (Gothmog)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and fails.

*Chicharito (Mountain Troll)* uses *[Meat Wall]* on *rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)*.

*Friday (Witch-King)* targets *Tgoobaki (Corsair Admiral)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and fails.

*Platinum (Shelob)* targets *EnterTheTao (Samwise)* with *[Spider's Web]* and succeeds.  (Random Mod-Comment: Lucky son of a gun lol)

*Geijutsu (Moria Cave Troll)* targets *Darth (Gimbatulash)* with *[Lumbering Giant]* and succeeds.

*[Guardian]* has been used on *Tribulation (Legolas)*.

*Kaitou (Ringwraith)* targets *fokers13 (Ringwraith)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and succeeds.  They both know each other's identities as fellow ringwraiths. (Random Mod-comment: A bit of a gamble seeing as how fokers13 was posting, but worked out in the end and could give town a great advantage if played out properly)

*fokers13 (Ringwraith)* targets *Shin - Zangetsu (Grima)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and fails.

*fokers13 (Ringwraith)* has been modkilled for role revealing. (Random Mod-comment: Pretty stupid move here.  If he was patient he could of had the wraith that found him confirm him.  The chances the both of them would die would be pretty high but it would have been highly likely that by the next night phase all of the remaining wraiths would have gathered together and with the proper protections could have definitely gathered at least 7.  Having access to all of the mason abilities by the second night phase would have proven disastrous for the Fellowship.  It was also super lol cause if fokers13 thought a little bit as to why Friday would be so adamant about calling BS on him when he thought he was claiming Witch-King he could have cleared himself and given the Nazgul *[Investigate]* ability in one fell swoop.)

*shin - zangetsu (Grima)* targets *>.> (Denethor)* with *[Saruman's Spy]* and learns he is an independent.

*Quinn (Ringwraith)* targets *>.> (Denethor)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and fails.

*Toreno (Mauhur)* targets *Ishamael (Haradrim Leader)* with *[Stinkin Maggoty Bread]* and returns no result.  (Random Mod-Comment: Ah forgot this was a day ability >.>)

*FakePeace (Saruman)* targets *rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)* with *[Enchanted Speech]*.  Rafaella's actions will be randomized during the day phase. (Random Mod-Comment: Too bad he has none )

(Random Mod-Comment: It's good that Azn is backing up townies but it's also a bit risky to do so unless they're really being pressed upon.  It's like handing Shelob a buffet list.)

(Random Mod-Comment: Interestingly enough, if ETT gets a lynch on himself going he'd die this phase and then Shelob wouldn't get anything to eat and would therefore die.  It'd be kind of funny to see Fellowship use a kill on Sam just cause, but that'd be a waste of course as they probably have better things than to kill Shelob who will most likely target town the majority of the time.)

*[Ranger of the North]* has been used to track *>.> (Denethor)*

*[Illumination]* has been used on *Platinum (Shelob)*  (Random Mod-Comment: The irony of this one here mad me LOL hard.)

*Mastic (Ringwraith)* has targeted *Sphyer (Ugluk)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and fails.

*Tribulation (Legolas)* has been sent to kill *DanE (Lurtz)*.  *[I Smell Man Flesh]* has been activated.  *Cokie the Clown (Lugdush)* has been sent this list of players:

Tribulation
Eternal Goob
SoulTaker
G. Hawke
rafaella
Mei Lin
Chooba
DanE
Mastic
Butō Rengoob

(Random Mod-Comment: Keep running into a couple ability stuff I either mistyped, forgot about, or did not make clear.  I hope it doesn't screw over the game -_-)

(Random Mod-Comment: It looks like belphegoob wants to take out Friday.  Makes me sad to see the Witch-King go out so early but I wonder if town will go after Belphegoob since he pressed him so hard day 1.  Really wanted to see cool things from the Nine so I hope they deliver.  *Crosses fingers and hopes Friday lives or things at least get more intense*)


*Day 1:*

*>.> (Denethor)* targets *Maximo (Sharku)* with *[Where is My Son?]* and fails.

*Shin - Zangetsu (Grima)* has relayed his findings during the night phase to *FakePeace (Saruman)*

*Goobito (Sauron)* targets *SoulTaker (Gollum)* with *[The Great Eye]* and fails.

(Random Mod-Comment: I am disappoint.  I hope to be more amused next night phase )

(Random Mod-Comment: People keep getting confused with the day and night actions...maybe doing the switch was too much after all, especially since when I've slipped up twice already >.>  Luckily for me they weren't game altering and didn't really destroy the balance of the game thus far but I definitely got to pay attention a lot more now so I don't mess up again.)

*Tgoobaki (Corsair Admiral)* has targeted *Rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)* with *[I'm on a Boat]* and protects him for this phase.

*Platinum (Shelob)* has eaten* EnterTheTao (Sam)*

*Geijutsu (Moria Cave Troll)* has targeted *Darth (Gimbatulash)* with [Lumbering Giant] and has failed.  *Darth (Gimbatulash)* has been killed.  (RandomMod-Comment: I wonder how Geijutsu is going to feel once he finds out Tribulation is mafia since he basically did this out of spite for what happened in the RKfia game LOL.)

*Maximo (Sharku)* uses *[Day Scout]* on *Nois (Gorbag)* but learns nothing.

*Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* is sent to kill *Friday (Witch-King)* and succeeds.

*[Keen Eye]* is used on *SoulTaker (Gollum)*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Actions List Part 2:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Night 2:*

*Platinum (Shelob)* has targeted *AznKuchikiChick (Gothmog)* with *[Spider's Web]* and succeeds. (Random Mod-Comment: Ironically, Sphyer was going to kill Platinum during the last day phase but sent in his kill too late.  LOL)

*[Guardian]* has been used on *Tribulation (Legolas)*

*[Illumination]* has been used on *Chicharito (Mountain Troll)*

*Greenbeast (Ringwraith)* has targeted *Belphegoob (Gandalf)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and has failed.

*Legend (Ringwraith)* has targeted *Cubey (Pippin)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and failed.

*Eternal Goob (Khamul)* has targeted *Legend (Ringwraith)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and succeeds.

*G. Hawke (Ringwraith)* has targeted *Legend (Ringwraith)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and succeeds.  He will become masoned since *Legend (Ringwraith)* was already found by *Eternal Goob (Khamul)* (Random Mod-Comment: Shit just got real, Legend is doing what fokers13 should of done night 1)

*The_Unforgiven (Barrow-Wight)* has targeted *Cubey (Pippin)* with *[Hypnotic Gaze]* and dies.  (Random Mod-Comment: Bugger, I was hoping for more out of this one   Would have been funny if he went after Azn though and killed Shelob in the process, they're pretty much in direct competition with one another over viable targets, well were anyway.)

*Goobito (Sauron)* orders *rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)* to relay this message using* [Master's Words]*:



> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Lynch Maximo because he lack HEart



*Goobito (Sauron)* sends this message to *FakePeace (Saruman)* using the *[Palantir]*:



> can you say something about how the lord of the rings movies were long as fuck so I can identify who you are since Mystic says we can't role reveal, even like this



*>.> (Denethor)* sends this message to *Goobito (Sauron)* using the [Palantir]:



> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Have someone check out Belgephoob.
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



*Dracule Mihawk (Shagrat)* targets *Legend (Ringwraith)* with *[Posse Leader]* and role-blocks him.

*FakePeace (Saruman)* sends this message to *Goobito (Sauron)* using the *[Palantir]*:



> To Sauron: I will, so replay in some way please.
> By the way, <.< is independent. That's what Grima told me



*Kaitou (Ringwraith)* targets *Legend (Ringwraith)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and succeeds.  He will become masoned since *Legend (Ringwraith)* was already found by *Eternal Goob (Khamul)*

*Nois (Gorbag)* targets *Greenbeast (Ringwraith)* with *[The Shinies]* and fails.

*Toreno (Mauhur)* targets *Kaitou (Ringwraith)* with *[Stinkin' Maggoty Bread]* and gets no result.

*Quinn (Ringwraith)* targets *Legend (Ringwraith)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and succeeds.  He will become masoned since *Legend (Ringwraith)* was already found by *Eternal Goob (Khamul)*

*Maximo (Sharku)* has been mod-killed and will be replaced.

*Mastic (Ringwraith)* targets *Tempest Phantom (Radbug)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and fails.

*Sharku* was lynched so he won't be replaced after all.


*Day Phase 2:*

*FakePeace (Saruman)* has targeted *Federer (Lagduf)* with *[Enchanted Speech]* and has randomized his actions for the next night phase.

*Platinum (Shelob)* has eaten *AznKuchickiChick (Gothmog)*

*The Eternal Goob (Khamul)* targets *Sphyer (Ugluk)* and *Buto Rengoob (Gimli)* with *[Nazgul Scream]* and has role-blocked them both.

*[Investigate]* has been used on *rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)*

*Sphyer (Ugluk)* targets *rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)* with *[Bred to Kill]* but fails since he was role-blocked.

*Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* is sent to kill *Eternal Goob (Khamul)* and succeeds.

[Keen Eye] is used on *Platinum (Shelob)*


*Night Phase 3:*

*Platinum (Shelob)* has targeted *Toreno (Mauhur)* with *[Spider's Web]* and roleblocks him.

*[Illumination]* has been used on *Chicharito (Mountain Troll)*

*[Guardian]* has been used on *Tribulation (Legolas)*

*Greenbeast (Ringwraith)* has targeted *Tribulation (Legolas)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and has failed.

*Nois (Gorbag)* has targeted *Platinum (Shelob)* with *[The Shinies]* and fails.

*[Fool of a Took]* has been activated by this post 



*Mastic (Ringwraith)* targets *Legend (Ringwraith)* with *[Call of Nine]* and learns of the identities of the masoned ringwraiths.

*SoulTaker (Gollum)* targets *Platinum (Shelob)* with *[Where is the Precious?]* and they become allies.

*[Ranger of the North]* has been used on *Ishamael (Haradrim Leader)*

*Tribulation (Legolas)* is sent to kill *Chibason (Olog-Hai)* and takes away one of his lives.

*Cubey (Pippin)* has been lynched.


*Day Phase 3:*

*>.> (Denethor)* targets *Chicharito (Mountain Troll)* with *[Where is my Son?]* and fails.

*Tgoobaki (Corsair Admiral)* targets *rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)* with *[I'm On a Boat]* and protects him during this phase.

*FakePeace (Saruman)* has targeted *Greenbeast (Ringwraith)* with *[Enchanted Speech]* and has randomized his targets for the next night phase.

*SoulTaker (Gollum)* has targeted *Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* with *[Feed Me Hoe]* but fails due to *[Unmatched Swordsmanship]*

*Sphyer (Ugluk)* has targeted *Shark Skin (Merry)* with *[Bred to Kill]* and succeeds.

*[Investigate]* has been used on *Tgoobaki (Corsair Admiral)*

*[Nazgul Scream]* has been used on *Platinum (Shelob)* and *Greenbeast (Ringwraith)*

*Platinum (Shelob)* eats *Toreno (Mauhur)*

*[Keen Eye]* has been used on *Mastic (Ringwraith)*

*Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* has been sent to kill *Chicarito (Mountain Troll)* and succeeds.  Upon his death *[Blind Rage]* activates and hits *Mastic (Ringwraith)* killing him.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

*Actions List Part 3*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Night 4:*

*[Guardian]* has been used on *Tribulation (Legolas)*

*[Illumination]* has been used on *Distance (Balrog)*

*Greenbeast (Ringwraith)* targets *>.> (Denethor)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and fails.

*Platinum (Shelob)* has targeted *Quinn (Ringwraith)* with *[Spider's Web]* and succeeds.

*SoulTaker (Gollum)* has targeted *Tempest Phantom 
(Radbug)* with *[Where is the Precious?]*

*Platinum (Shelob)* has eaten *SoulTaker (Gollum)*

*Tribulation (Legolas)* has been sent to kill *Tempest Phantom (Radbug)*

There was no lynch this night.

*DanE (Ufthak)* has been mod-killed
*Mei Lin (Muzgash)* has been mod-killed
*On and On (Grishnakh)* has been mod-killed
*Marco (Watcher in the water)* has been mod-killed


*Day 4:*

*>.> (Denethor)* targeted *Quinn (Ringwraith)* with *[Where is My Son?] *and failed

*Fakepeace (Saruman)* has targeted *Chibason (Olog-Hai)* with *[Enchanted Speech]*

*Ishamael (Haradrim Leader)* has targeted *Federer (Lagduf)* with *[Mumakil Rider]* and succeeds.  He randomly hits Gooba Moon *(Dunlending Chieftain)* and he dies as well.

*[Keen Eye]* has been used on *FakePeace (Saruman)*

*Platinum (Shelob)* eats *Quinn (Ringwraith)* 

*Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* has been sent to kill *Distance (Balrog)* but has failed.  *Balrog* has been awoken.

*[Investigate]* has been used on *Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)*

*[Nazgul Scream]* has been used on *Platinum (Shelob)* and *Belphegoob (Gandalf)*

*Sphyer (Ugluk)* has targeted *Belphegoob (Gandalf)* with *[Bred to Kill]* and activates *[Gandalf the White]* resulting in his death and Gandalf being "dead" for an entire cycle.

*Blaze (Sauron)* has targeted *Geijutsu (Moria Cave Troll)* with *[The Great Eye]* and fails.


*Night 5:*

*Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* has been sent to kill *>.> (Denethor)*

*Platinum (Shelob)* has targeted *Distance (Balrog)* with *[Spider's Web]* and suceeds.  However *Shelob* will not be able to eat the *Balrog* and will die.

*Greenbeast (Ringwraith)* has targeted *Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* with *[Call of the Nine]* and fails.

*[Guardian]* has been used on *Tribulation (Legolas)*

The lynch on *Belphegor (Gandalf)* has failed on account of him being "dead" this cycle.

*Nois (Gorbag)* was mod-killed

*Dracule Mihawk (Shagrat)* was mod-killed


*Day 5:*

*[Investigate]* has been used on *SonnyBillWilliams (Frodo)*

*[Nazgul Scream]* has been used on *Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* and *blacklusterseph004 (Boromir)*

*Tgoobaki (Corsair Admiral)* has targeted *rafaella (Mouth of Sauron)* with *[I'm on a Boat]*

*Ishamael (Haradrim Leader)* has targeted *Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* with *[Mumakil Rider]* and fails.  He also stomps on *Cokie the Clown (Lugdush)* and kills him.

*Tribulation (Legolas)* has been sent to kill Chibason *(Olog-Hai)* and succeeds.

*Platinum (Shelob)* was unable to eat anything this day phase and dies.

*Fellowship* now numbers more than half of what remains of town.  The ring is case into Mount Doom.

*Blaze (Sauron)* dies
*Legend (Ringwraith)* dies
*G. Hawke (Ringwraith)* dies
*Friday (Ringwraith)* dies
*Greenbeast (Ringwraith)* dies

*Belphegoob (Gandalf)* returns from the dead.


*Night 6:*

*blacklusterseph004 (Boromir)* has used [Horn of Gondor]

*Belphegoob (Gandalf)* has killed *Distance (Balrog)*

*Thdyingbreed (Aragorn)* has been mod-killed

*Felowship Wins*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

lol wtf, so many of you targeted me 

*[vote bel mvp]*
i like this post count so i edited it in >.>


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> That's BS Mystic Gandalf should've died with the lynch since nobody attacked him
> 
> Whatev's I played like shit anyways.



Sphyer killed him the prior phase lol


----------



## Distance (Aug 27, 2011)

So how did Gandalf Kill me exactly. 

I know they were going to win anyway because they outnumbered the rest of us, but no one had the ability to kill me...


----------



## Alpha (Aug 27, 2011)

Wooooooooooo! *[Vote Belphegor MVP] *

Cubey & Trib honourable mentions.

Thank you Bel for leading  me to my first win as Mafia .

FRODO OUT!


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 27, 2011)

Durin's Bane (Balrog):
[Maiar Spirit] (Passive): He can only be killed by Gandalf, Sauron, or lynch.


----------



## Distance (Aug 27, 2011)

So they can just say kill me if they know who I am...and I'm dead if they say so...even though that isn't written in their role but mine?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> That's BS Mystic Gandalf should've died with the lynch since nobody attacked him
> 
> Whatev's I played like shit anyways.



Sphyer attacked me and killed me for a cycle. During that cycle I was dead, and so immune to becoming dead because I was already dead. Then I returned as a zombie and munched Distance's brain :33

You had your own game to worry about though, it's cool.

And wow, our QTs look remarkably different.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

oh well I carried out my vendetta and now am content 

*[Vote MVP Belphegoob]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 27, 2011)

Distance said:


> So they can just say kill me if they know who I am...and I'm dead if they say so...even though that isn't written in their role but mine?



We used our faction night kill to have Gandalf kill you.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

oh yeah, i should probably mention that roles with posting gimmicks are a no from here on
if they still exist then never give it to me ploxxie
/ruined post count


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah and idiots kept quoting you knowing you were the mouth just to troll you


----------



## Distance (Aug 27, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> We used our faction night kill to have Gandalf kill you.



Oh I see.

Fuck Platinum I say. That bastard. I knew he would reveal me after he wasn't able to eat me. I was hoping that Town would then protect me and use me to kill the rest of the fellowship by threatening to lynch me after we lynched Belphegoob who was Gandalf... 

But oh well. GG, and I'm out!


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Yeah and idiots kept quoting you knowing you were the mouth just to troll you



thanks for reminding me
i have a neg spree to attend to


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2011)

So glad I didn't do that lol


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Belphgoob]*

Did a lot of hard work along with Cubey (while he was alive).


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Belph]*

Nice job Belph, you and Cubey did quite well.

Sorry about being so inactive Mystic.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

It's okay Ish, you had your reasons lol


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Trib]*

Phenomenal partner-in-crime and an excellent leader in my absence. She deserves much more credit than she gets.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 27, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> *[Vote MVP Trib]*
> 
> Phenomenal partner-in-crime and an excellent leader in my absence. She deserves much more credit than she gets.



Tribs a girl?!

< Mindblown


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 27, 2011)

lol sonny


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

*[VOTE MVP: Legend]*

Come at me


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Belphgoob]*


----------



## Hawk (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Belphgoob]*

;[


----------



## Alpha (Aug 27, 2011)

rafaella said:


> lol sonny



Lol You know this is yours and Mystics fault. You just ruined with the women/man boundaries. Now I am unsure of everyone. 

It's worse then being in a bar in thailand and trying to pick which one isn't the tranny.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL?

GB was a mason lol?


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

You guys didn't know? His hint was pretty blatant, I thought.

This is why I tell people don't rolehint, it's like 10x easier for mafia to figure it out than any given townie


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

I particularly liked GB's accuracy rate with his picks


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 27, 2011)

I remember he picked Trib and me, did he hit exclusively scum or something


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2011)

, im at my bros house stealing his net


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Nah he hit Denethor once, but after that Thdyingbreed lol


----------



## Blaze (Aug 27, 2011)

I should get the MVP just for reading the 70 pages of this thread and dying the same night.


Anyway well done to the winners.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 27, 2011)

Whoever won should be MVP  or LB.......


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice game, too bad I didn't have the time to be more active the last two phases.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 29, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Belphegoob]*

I didn't even suspected him.. Nice play


----------

